# الأعظم، مميزات المسيح في جميع الكتب  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الأعظم، مميزات المسيح في جميع الكتب*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*
*المقدمة*
*الفصل الأول: لماذا المسيح هو الأعظم؟*
*الفصل الثاني: عظمة المسيح وسموه على البشر والأنبياء  والملائكة*
*الفصل الثالث: يسوع المسيح أو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم*
*الفصل الرابع: ولادة المسيح من أم عذراء هي أعظم نساء العالمين على  الإطلاق*
*الفصل الخامس: تميز المسيح بميلاده المعجز الذي لا مثيل له ولا  شبيه!!*
*الفصل السادس: رسالة المسيح الجامعة لكل عناصر الوحي  والنبوّة*
*الفصل السابع: آيات المسيح ومعجزاته*
*الفصل الثامن: مائدة من السماء*
*الفصل التاسع: المسيح كلمة الله وروح (منه) الله*
*الفصل العاشر: ألقاب المسيح القدسية الأخرى*

*مقدمة*
*كانت شخصية  المسيح ومازالت حتى اليوم شخصية مختلفة تمام الاختلاف عن أي شخصية وجدت في هذا  العالم وظهرت على سطح الأرض فهو شخص محير لكل معاصريه، فقد ظهر لهم كالإنسان  المولود من مريم العذراء (مر6: 3؛ لو4: 22)، ورأى فيه بعض رؤساء مجامع اليهود شخصاً  فوق مستوى الإنسان وله سلطان يفوق كل طاقات البشر، ورأت فيه الجموع " النبي الذي من  الناصرة " (مت21: 11)، ولكنه كان في نظر الجميع، الذي يتكلم بسلطان " لأن كلامه كان  بسلطان " (لو4: 32)، ويعمل بسلطان " لأنه بسلطان وقوة يأمر الأرواح النجسة فتخرج "  (لو4: 36)، وكانت الجموع تذهل من تعليمه " فلما سمع الجموع بهتوا من تعليمه "  (مت22: 33)، وشهدوا له قائلين " لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان " (يو7:  46). وكان " الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه " (لو4:  22). *
*وكان يشفي  المرضى مهما كان مرضهم وعددهم ويقيم الموتى بكلمة الأمر منه ويمشي على الماء ويهدئ  الريح العاصفة والأمواج العاتية بكلمة الأمر مما جعل الجموع تتساءل قائلة " من  هو هذا؟ فان الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه " (مت4: 14). *
*وقد  كتب الكثيرون من الكتاب الغربيين من نقاد وفلاسفة ومؤرخين وعلماء اجتماع  وغيرهم من غير المتبحرين في العلوم اللاهوتية بعض الكتابات التي احتوت على أراء  خاصة بهم من جهة شخص المسيح والتي نظروا فيها إليه كأسمى وأعظم شخصية وجدت على  الإطلاق. كما تكلم بعضهم عن المسيح كالأقل تأثيرا ونفوذا من الناحية الدنيوية  المادية والسياسية والحربية لأنه لم يكن قائدا سياسيا ولا عسكريا مع عدم نفيهم  لسموه وعظمته الروحية كأعظم شخصية ذات تأثير روحي على الإطلاق. وكتب الأمريكي مايكل  هارت كتاباً بعنوان " أعظم مائة شخصية مؤثرة في التاريخ " وضع فيه قائمة تضم  مائة شخصية كان لها، من وجهة نظره، تأثيرها الدنيوي والمادي في التاريخ، بصرف النظر  عن قيمتها الروحية والأخلاقية، سواء كانت شخصيات صالحة أو شريرة. ويقول في المقدمة  " يجب أن أؤكد بقوة أن هذه اللائحة هي قائمة الشخصيات الأكثر نفوذا في التاريخ،  وليست لائحة أكثرهم عظمة ... مثلا يجد المرء مكانا في لائحتي لرجل  كبير النفوذ عديم الاستقامة والإحساس نظير ستالين ولكنك لا تجد مكانا  للقديسة الأم كابريني. أن هذا الكتاب يدور فقط حول السؤال: ما هي المائة شخصية  التي كان لها أكبر الأثر على التاريخ وسير العالم؟ ... أن هذه اللائحة من الشخصيات  الفذة – سواء كانت نبيلة أو طالحة يلحقها اللوم، أكانت شهيرة أم غير  معروفة، براقة أم متواضعة تبقى لا محالة مشوقة "!!*
*وبرغم أنه وضع المسيح كرقم ثلاثة في هذه القائمة، لعدم قيامه  بدور سياسي أو عسكري، إلا أنه أكد أنه لا يقصد أن الأول أو الثاني أعظم  منه روحيا أو أخلاقيا فقال صراحة "  أنه لم يفكر أن الأول " كان رجلا أعظم من يسوع". ولكن بعض الكتاب هللوا لهذا الكتاب وترجموه للعربية أكثر من مرة وكأنه  جاء به من السماء ومعه البرهان اليقين على وجود من هو أعظم من المسيح!! ومع ذلك نقول لهم أنه لم يقل أحد  قط أنه وجد على الأرض من هو أعظم من  المسيح. لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن جميع الكتب شهدت أن المسيح وحده هو  الأعظم.*
*وفي هذا  الكتاب نقدم هذه الدراسة المبسطة التي توضح هذه الحقيقة  للجميع.*
*ونرجو من  الله أن يأتي بالفائدة المرجوة لمجد اسمه، بصلوات قداسة البابا المعظم البابا شنودة  الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ونيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا  مرقس، أبي الروحي، أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها.*

*عيد القيامة المجيد*
*القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*
*23 برمودة 1721 ش*
*1 مايو 2..5م*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الأول*​ *لماذا المسيح هو الأعظم؟*​ 
*كانت نظرة التلاميذ الذين عاشوا مع الرب يسوع المسيح وشاهدوه وشهدوا له  كشهود عيان لكل ما قال وصنع نظرة تفوق كل ما يمكن أن يتفوه به بشر، هذه النظرة عبر  عنها الرب نفسه بقوله لهم " طوبى  لعيونكم لأنها تبصر. ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع. فأني الحق أقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبرارا  كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما انتم ترون ولم يروا. وان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون ولم  يسمعوا " (مت13: 15و16).*
* وقد عبر القديس بطرس عن هذه النظرة وما عاينه وعايشه بنفسه بالروح قائلاً " لأننا لم  نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع  المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته. لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا إذ  اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الاسني هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن  سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل  المقدس "(2بط1: 16-18). *
* وقال عن رؤية التلاميذ له بعد قيامته " هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث  وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرا ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم. لنا نحن  الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات " (أع10:  40-41).*
* وقال القديس يوحنا الذي كان يتكئ على صدر الرب يسوع المسيح شاهداً  ومعلماً لأعظم ما يمكن أن تناله البشرية " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته  أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة  الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون  لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع  المسيح " (1يو1: 1-3).*
* هذه كانت نظرة التلاميذ الذين كانوا منذ البدء شهود عيان وخداماً لكلمة  الحياة، الرب يسوع المسيح، فماذا كانت نظرة العلماء والفلاسفة والأديان الأخرى  له؟*

*1 - نظرة العلماء والمؤرخين والفلاسفة للمسيح: *
* كتب الكثيرون من الكتاب الغربيين من نقاد وفلاسفة ومؤرخين وعلماء  اجتماع وغيرهم من غير المتبحرين في العلوم اللاهوتية بعض الكتابات التي احتوت على  أراء خاصة بهم من جهة شخص الرب يسوع المسيح والتي نظروا فيها للمسيح كأسمى وأعظم  شخصية وجدت على الإطلاق. *
* وفيما يلي بعض ما قيل عن المسيح من شخصيات وُصَفتْ بأنها عظيمة، وشخصيات أخرى لها مكانتها في مجالات الأدب والفلسفة  والحضارة والتاريخ: *
*? قال نابليون بونابرت إمبراطور فرنسا بعد تقاعده " أنت تتحدث عن قيصر والاسكندر  وغزواتهما وعن الحماس الذي أشعلاه في قلوب جنودهما، ولكن هل يمكن أن تفهم أن رجل ميت يقوم بغزوات بجيش أمين ومكرس كلية  لذكراه؟ لقد نسيتني جيوشي حتى وأنا على قيد الحياة مثلما نسي الجيش القرطجني  هانيبال، هذه هي قوتنا".*
* " أنا أعرف البشر وأقول لكم، أن يسوع المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان، فلا  يوجد بينه وبين أي شخص بشري آخر في العالم لفظ term مناسب للمقارنة. فقد أسسنا، أنا والاسكندر وقيصر وشارلمان، إمبراطوريات، ولكن على أي  أساس استقر ما خلقته عبقريتنا؟ على القوة. ولكن يسوع المسيح أسس إمبراطوريته على  الحب؛ وحتى هذه الساعة يموت الملايين لأجل اسمه".*
* " لقد بحثت في التاريخ لأجد مثيلاً ليسوع المسيح أو أي شيء يمكن أن يقترب من يسوع المسيح أو الإنجيل دون  جدوى، فلا التاريخ ولا الإنسانية ولا الدهور ولا الطبيعة قدمت لي أي شيء  يمكن أن أقارنه أو أشرحه. هنا (في المسيح) كل شيء غير عادي".*
*? وقال ول ديورانت المؤرخ والفيلسوف المعاصر كاتب كتاب فلسفة الحضارة وسلسلة تاريخ  الحضارة عندما سئُل: "ماذا كانت قمة التاريخ؟ " فأجاب " السنوات الثلاث التي مشي  فيها يسوع الناصري على الأرض".*
*+ وقال كارنيجي سيمبسون " يسوع ليس واحدا من جماعات العالم العظيمة. تحدث عن الاسكندر العظيم  وتشارلز العظيم ونابليون العظيم إذا أردت ... ولكن يسوع ليس من هؤلاء - فهو ليس  العظيم بل هو وحده الأعظم". *

*+ وقال الكاتب البريطاني ه. ج. ويلز (1866 - 1946م) " في حكم طيباريوس قيصر نهض من اليهودية معلم عظيم  ليحرر الإدراك الجامد للبر ووحدانية الله غير المتغيرة واحتياج الإنسان الأخلاقي  لله ... وكان هذا يسوع الناصري ... ولا عجب فإن هذا الجليلي حتى هذا اليوم أكبر  بكثير من قلوبنا الصغيرة".*
* وقال أيضا عندما سئُل " من هو الشخص الذي ترك أعظم انطباع دائم على  التاريخ؟ ": " ذلك يحكم على عظمة الشخص بالمقياس التاريخي ": " وبهذا  المقياس، يقف يسوع الأول". ثم يقول " أنا مؤرخ، ولست مؤمنا، ولكن يجب أن  أعترف كمؤرخ أن هذا المعلم الذي من الناصرة والذي لا يملك شيئاً penniless هو مركز التاريخ الذي لا ينسخ. يسوع المسيح هو  الشخص الأعظم سيادة في كل التاريخ".*
* " كان يسوع المسيح هو الشخص الأعظم تفردا في التاريخ ولا  يمكن لإنسان أن يكتب تاريخ السلالة البشرية دون أن يعطي المكانة العظى للمعلم  الناصري الذي لم يكن يملك شيئاً". *
*+ وقال الفيلسوف الفرنسي جان جاك روسو " أن يسوع المسيح بطل الإنجيل هو فوق البشر. وإذا كانت  حياة وموت سقراط هي حياة وموت فيلسوف حكيم، فحياة يسوع المسيح وموته هي حياة  إله وموته!!".*
*وقال المؤرخ والعالم اللغوي الفرنسي رينان، أحد زعماء المدرسة النقدية، عن المسيح " كان يسوع أعظم عبقرية  دينية عاش على  الإطلاق. فجماله أبدي، وحكمه لن ينتهي أبدا. يسوع فريد في كل شيء ولا يمكن أن  يقارن به شيء".*
* " كل التاريخ لا يمكن أن يقارن بدون يسوع "!!*
* " مهما كانت مفاجآت المستقبل فلن يتفوق أحد على يسوع".  *
* " حقا بدا يسوع هنا ابن الله، لأنه نطق لأول مرة بالكلمة التي يرسخ  عليها أساس الدين الخالد. لقد وطد أساس العبادة النقية التي تتسامى فوق الأزمان  والأوطان، والتي سوف تتمرس بها النفوس الرفيعة إلى منتهى الدهر. وقد أصبح دينه  منذ ذلك الوقت لا دين البشرية فحسب بل الدين على الإطلاق. وأن يكن ثمة  كواكب آهلة بأناس ذوي عقول وأخلاق بخلاف الأرض، فلا سبيل لهم أن يدينوا بدين  يفوق سموا ذاك الدين الذي أعلنه يسوع المسيح على بئر يعقوب ... أن الدين  الحقيقي يبقى أبدا من صنع يسوع المسيح وليس للبشر فيما بعد إلا أن يشرحوا ما فاه  به من مبادئ وتعاليم".*
* " سوف يبقى يسوع المسيح مبعث يقظة أخلاقية للبشر لا يخبو نورها لأن  الفلسفة وحدها لا تكفي البشر، فأنهم بحاجة إلى القداسة".*
* " ألا اجلس الآن هانئا في مجدك يا دليلنا السامي إلى الله. أما الآن  وقد تحررت من قيود الضعف ستشهد من أعلي مقرك الإلهي نتائج أعمالك اللامتناهية. أن  العالم سيبقى مدينا لك إلى آلاف السنين ... سوف تبقى حيا محبوبا بعد موتك أكثر  مما كنت في حياتك على الأرض. سوف تبقى حجر الزاوية من البشر بحيث يستحيل محو  اسمك من العالم دون أن ينزع الكون وينهار. فيا قاهر الموت ألاً استلم زمام ملكوتك،  حيث سلك إلى الآن على الطريق الملوكي الذي شققته، ملايين من عبادك "!! *

*2 – المسيح في كتاب العظماء المائة: *
* وفضلا عما سبق وبيناه أعلاه فقد تكلم بعض الكتُاب عن المسيح كالأقل  تأثيرا ونفوذا من الناحية الدنيوية المادية والسياسية والحربية لأنه لم يكن قائدا  سياسيا ولا عسكريا مع عدم نفيهم لسموه وعظمته الروحية كأعظم شخصية ذات تأثير روحي  على الإطلاق. وقد ترجمت بعض هذه الكتب التي من النوع الأخير إلى العربية وهلل لها  البعض لأنها وضعت غير المسيح كالأكثر تأثيرا من الناحية المادية الدنيوية، خاصة  السياسية والحربية، بالرغم من عدم نفيها لعظمة وسمو المسيح كالأعظم والأسمى أخلاقيا  وروحيا!! ومن هذه الكتابات؛ كتاب " القمم المائة " أو " أعظم مائة شخصية مؤثرة  في التاريخ " الذي كتبه الأمريكي، غير المتخصص في اللاهوتيات، مايكل هارت،  والذي كتب قائمة تضم مائة شخصية كان لها، من وجهة نظره، تأثيرها الدنيوي والمادي في  التاريخ، بصرف النظر عن قيمتها الروحية والأخلاقية، سواء كانت شخصيات صالحة أو  شريرة، المهم هو تأثيرها على أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس. وقد وضع فيها الرب يسوع  المسيح رقم ثلاثة في الترتيب. *
*وبالرغم من أن هذا الكتاب لم يلتفت إليه أحد سواء في أمريكا أو في الغرب  ولم يهتم به أحد، فقد هلل له البعض هنا وترجمت أجزاء منه إلى العربية أكثر من مرة  بل واستخرج منه الكاتب الصحفي الشهير أنيس منصور كتاباً آخر!! نقحه على هواه، أو  بمعنى أدق صاغ منه كتاباً آخر!! كما كتب الداعية الإسلامي المعروف الراحل أحمد  ديدات على أساسه كتاباً باسم " الرسول الأعظم " قال في مقدمته ما ملخصه " نشر في  أمريكا في الزمن الحاضر كتاب بعنوان " المائة " أو (الخالدون مائة) أو (القمم  المائة) أو أعظم مائة في التاريخ. وقد ألف هذا الكتاب الجديد من نوعه عالم الفلك  والرياضيات والمؤرخ مايكل هارت لقد قام بالبحث في التاريخ عن الرجال الذين كان لهم  أعظم تأثير على البشر وقد ذكر لنا في هذا الكتاب أكثر مائة رجل تأثيراً على البشرية  منهم آزوس – أرسطو – بوذا – كونفوشيوس – هتلر- أفلاطون – ذرادشت – وهو لا يعطينا  علامات محددة عن المائة من ناحية تأثيرهم على الناس ولكنه يقوم بتقييم درجة هذا  التأثير ويصفهم بترتيب تفوقهم في هذا التأثير من رقم واحد وحتى رقم مائة وهو يوضح  لنا أسبابه في ترتيب مرشحيه. ونحن غير مطالبين بالموافقة على كلامه ولكننا لا يسعنا  إلا أن نعجب بأمانة هذا الرجل ودقته في البحث.*

* وأكثر شيء يدعو للدهشة في تصنيفته المنتقاة أنه وضع رسول الإسلام كرقم  واحد أول المائة العظماء ووضع المسيح رقم 3. وقد أسعد المسلمين بالطبع تصنيف مايكل  هارت لرسول الإسلام في المرتبة الأولى. ولكن هذا الاختيار صدم غير المسلمين وبخاصة  اليهود والمسيحيين الذين اعتبروا ذلك إهانة. ماذا؟ المسيح في المرتبة الثالثة وموسى  في المرتبة الأربعين؟!!*
* وبالطبع فإن هذا بالنسبة إليهم شيء لا يمكن هضمه ولكن ماذا يقول مايكل  هارت؟ دعونا نستمع لمناقشته: " حيث أن عدد  المسيحيين  تقريباً ضعف عدد المسلمين في العالم فإنه قد يبدو غريباً أن يكون تصنيف رسول  الإسلام أعلى من المسيح. وهناك سببان رئيسيان لهذا القرار: أولاً لعب رسول الإسلام دوراً في ازدهار الإسلام يفوق في  أهميته كثيراً ما قام به المسيح في ازدهار المسيحية. وعلى الرغم من أن يسوع كان  مسئولاً عن الخُلُق الأساسي والمبادئ والسلوكيات الأخلاقية للمسيحية " طالما  اختلفت هذه المبادئ عن اليهودية " فقد كان القديس بولس هو المطور الأصلي للاهوت  المسيحي والناشر الرئيسي للمسيحية ومؤلف قسم كبير من العهد الجديد. ومن ناحية أخرى  نجد أن رسول الإسلام هو المسئول عن العقيدة الإسلامية بجانب خلقه الأساسي ومبادئه  الأخلاقية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه لعب الدور الرئيسي في الدعوة إلى الدين الجديد  وفي تأسيس التطبيق الديني للإسلام.*
* ويضيف " طبقاً لرأي هارت فإن شرف تأسيس المسيحية يجب تقسيمه بين المسيح  والقديس بولس. والأخير كما يعتقد هارت هو المؤسس الحقيقي للمسيحية".*
* ويهلل ديدات لذلك ويقول " ما فعله مايكل هارت بوضع المسيح في المرتبة  الثالثة يطرح علينا سؤالاً خطيراً وهو لماذا يقدم أمريكي على نشر كتاب من 572 صفحة  في أمريكا ويقوم ببيعه بسعر (15) دولار للنسخة وهو بذلك يتجشم عناء إثارة غضب  قرائه المحتملين؟ من سيشتري كتابه؟ بالطبع لن يكونوا الباكستانيين أو شعب  بنجلاديش أو العرب أو الأتراك اللهم إلا نسخ قليلة هنا وهناك. ولكن الغالبية العظمى  من زبائنه سيكونون من ال (250) مليون مسيحي وال (6) مليون يهودي الذين يعيشون في أمريكا.  فلماذا إذن يُغضب عملاءه؟ ألم يسمع القول الشائع أن الزبون دائماً على حق؟ بالطبع قد سمع ذلك  فلماذا إذن هذا الاختيار المتحدي؟ ولكنني قبل أن أغلق هذا الملف الخاص بهارت سأسمح  له أن يقدم اعتذاره الأخير عن تهوره: *
* " إن اختياري لرسول الإسلام ليأتي في المرتبة الأولى من قائمة أكثر  أشخاص العالم تأثيراً في البشرية قد يدهش بعض القراء وقد يعترض عليه البعض ولكنه  كان الرجل الوحيد في التاريخ الذي حقق نجاحاً بارزاً على كل من المستوى الديني  والدنيوي".*
* وقد كتب هذا الرجل -  غير المتخصص في الدراسات الدينية أو مقارنة الأديان أو الفلسفة أو  التاريخ - رأيه الشخصي في مائة شخصية أثرت في البشرية سواء بطريقة إيجابية أو  سلبية، ورأيه الشخصي هذا يخصه هو وحده بالطبع ولا يلزم به أحد، كما لا يمكن أن يتخذ  حجة سواء لصالح أو ضد أحد، فهو مجرد رأي عبر به عما دار في خاطره وبناء على مجرد  افتراضات أفترضها هو لنفسه. *

* ولكن أنصافاً للحقيقة نقول أن مايكل هارت نفسه يؤكد على عكس ما يراه  هؤلاء:*
*(1) فهو يؤكد على أنه لا يقدم لائحة بمن هو الأعظم والأسمى روحياً  وأخلاقياً، بل من هو الأكثر نفوذاً مهما كانت أفعاله، سواء كانت صالحة أم شريرة!!  فيقول في المقدمة " يجب أن أؤكد بقوة أن هذه اللائحة هي قائمة الشخصيات الأكثر  نفوذا في التاريخ، وليست لائحة أكثرهم عظمة ... مثلا يجد المرء  مكانا في لائحتي لرجل كبير النفوذ عديم الاستقامة والإحساس نظير ستالين  ولكنك لا تجد مكانا للقديسة الأم كابريني. أن هذا الكتاب يدور فقط حول السؤال:  ما هي المائة شخصية التي كان لها أكبر الأثر على التاريخ وسير العالم؟ ... أن هذه  اللائحة من الشخصيات الفذة – سواء كانت نبيلة أو طالحة يلحقها اللوم،  أكانت شهيرة أم غير معروفة، براقة أم متواضعة تبقى لا محالة مشوقة "!!*
* وهنا يؤكد هارت أن ترتيبه لا يعتني لا بالعظمة ولا بسمو الأخلاق! بل  يعتني فقط بالتأثير على أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس في أزمنة وأماكن مختلفة سواء كان  تأثيرها سلبيا أو إيجابيا، خيراً أم شراً!!*
*(2) ويؤكد هارت على أن وضعه للرب يسوع المسيح كرقم ثلاثة في قائمته لا  يعني أن الأول أو الثاني أعظم منه روحيا أو أخلاقيا، بل يقول " لا الصيت ولا  الموهبة (العبقرية) ولا سمو الأخلاق ترادف النفوذ. وهكذا لم يوضع في هذه القائمة أي من بنيامين فرانكلين ومارتن لوثر كنج وبيب روث  وحتى ليوناردو دافنشي ... ومن جهة أخرى، لا يكون النفوذ دائما إيجابيا أو  بنية سليمة أن عبقريا شريرا مثل هتلر وارد في هذه اللائحة "!! ولذا  فقد قال صراحة في أنه لم يفكر أن الأول " كان رجلا أعظم من يسوع". ولخص رأيه  كالآتي " لقد وضعتُ محمداً أعلى من يسوع (أي: قبله في اللائحة) كان ذلك على الأغلب،  لاعتقادي بأن محمداً كان يتمتع بتأثير شخصي في صياغة الإسلام أكثر من يسوع في صياغة  الدين المسيحي. وهذا طبعاً لا يعني أني أفكر أن محمداً كان رجلاً أعظم من يسوع". بل  والأغرب من ذلك أنه يصف نبي المسلمين والديكتاتور السوفيتي ستالين الدموي بعبارة  واحدة هي " ديكتاتور – Dictator "؛ فيقول: " أما في المدينة فقد آمن بمحمد  كثيرون، واكتسب نفوذاً جعله حاكماً مطلقاً (Dictator)". مستخدماً الكلمة بالإنكليزية Dictator وهي نفس الكلمة التي يستخدمها " هارت " في أول  كلامه عن " ستالين " (ص 324): " ستالين كان لسنين عديدة " دكتاتور " الاتحاد  السوفيتي "!! فكيف فات ذلك على هؤلاء الذين هللوا لكتابه؟؟!!*
* وما جعل هذا الرجل، مايكل هارت، لا يضع الرب يسوع كالأول في هذه  القائمة باعتباره الأسمى والأعظم روحيا وأخلاقيا هو عدم فهمه لحقيقة المسيحية  بالرغم من أنه مسيحي كاثوليكي! فهو ليس من رجال الدين ولا من علماء اللاهوت ولا  أعتقد أنه تمكن من قراءة المسيحية أو غيرها قراءة تجعل لأراءه قيمة في هذا المجال،  فهو متخصص في علوم الرياضيات والفلك والشطرنج ومحام ولكن ليست لديه دراية تذكر لا  بالكتاب المقدس ولا بالكتب الدينية الأخرى سواء كانت مسيحية أو غير مسيحية. ومن هنا  جاء عدم فهمه لحقيقة المسيحية إذ تصور أن عدم قيام المسيح بدور سياسي أو عسكري أو  كتابته لكتاب يقلل من دوره في تأسيس المسيحية ونسب الفضل الأكبر في تأسيس المسيحية  للقديس بولس!! دون أن يدرى أن كل ما كتب في العهد الجديد هو عن شخص المسيح وحقيقة  ربوبيته للكون وفدائه الأبدي الذي قدمه للبشرية، كقول الكتاب المقدس " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا  الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم  إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو30: 20، 31). كما أن المسيح لم يأت ليكون له  نفوذ مادي بل كان هو رب الكل ومملكته سمائية روحية فهو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب  كقوله " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " (يو36: 18). وأن بولس الرسول لم يكن  إلا رسولا للمسيح يعمل ما يوجهه ويذهب إلى حيث يقول له " بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل  بيسوع المسيح " (غل1: 1). وقد كرر في جميع رسائله أنه خادم ورسول وعبد للمسيح وأن  هدف وغاية خدمته هي مجد المسيح: *
*+ " بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لإنجيل الله " (رو1:  1).*
*+ " بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله " (1كو1:  1).*
*+ " ألعل بولس صلب لأجلكم. أم باسم بولس اعتمدتم " (1كو13:  1).*
*+ " بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله " (2كو1: 1؛كو1: 1؛2تي1: 1؛ أف1:  1).*
*+ " بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح " (في1: 1).*
*+ " بولس رسول يسوع المسيح " (1تي1: 1).*
*+ " بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح " (تي1: 1).*
*+ " بولس أسير يسوع المسيح " (فل1: 1).*

*ونختم بقول الرسول بولس نفسه " لان لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو  ربح ... لي اشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح. ذاك افضل جدا " (في1:  21و23).*
* ولذا فنحن نرفض أمثال هذه الكتابات التي لم تفهم طبيعة شخص المسيح ولا  طبيعة رسالته الروحية والأخلاقية والفدائية السامية وتضعه في قائمة واحدة مع شخصيات  شريرة ودموية من أمثال ستالين الدموي الرهيب الذي غدر بكل أصحابه قبل أعدائه وهتلر  النازي الذي دمر بلاده وكان السبب في قتل ملايين الناس وجنكيز خان الدموي الذي كان  يقتل بلا شفقة أو رحمة!! فما يقوله هذا الكاتب يخالف تماما كل ما كُتب عن المسيح  سواء من المؤمنين بلاهوته أو غير المؤمنين به. بل ويخالف ما رآه الفلاسفة العقلانيون والماديون وغير المؤمنين بالوحي  أو وجود الله والنقاد في شخص المسيح والذين نظروا إليه نظرات خاصة تراوحت بين قولهم  أنه الكائن أو الإنسان السوبر الذي لم يوجد له مثيل عبر التاريخ، سواء في أسلوبه  وأخلاقه أو في تعاليمه التي فاقت ما يمكن أن ينادي أو يعلم به بشر!! وبين قولهم أن  شخصية بهذا الكيان والأسلوب لا يمكن أن تكون قد وجدت في التاريخ وإنما هو أسطورة من  الأساطير!!(1)*

*3 – أقول لبعض علماء اللاهوت وغيرهم من العقلانيين(2): *
* يقول الكاتب الشهير تيم لاهاي " إن أي شخص سمع عن يسوع كان له رأي فيه.  وهذا أمر متوقع، لأنه ليس فقط أشهر شخص في التاريخ، لكنه أيضاً أكثر شخصية دار  حولها الجدل". *

* ويتفق فيليب يانسي مع هذا الرأي قائلاً " إن جميع النظريات الفاسدة عن  يسوع والتي ظهرت بشكل تلقائي منذ يوم موته لا تؤكد سوى المخاطرة الجسيمة التي خاضها  الله عندما مدَّد ذاته على طاولة التشريح - وهي مخاطرة كان يرحب بها، قائلاً "  افحصوني. اختبروني. ولكم القرار".*

* ويقول جوش ماكدويل: يدعونا  كُتَّاب الكتاب المقدس أن نفحص شخص يسوع بأنفسنا ونقرر بأنفسنا أهميته. ولكننا لا  يمكن أن نركز بحثنا في تعاليمه أو أعماله فقط. فأولاً وقبل كل شيء، يجب أن نركز  البحث في هويته. *
* من الواضح أن السؤال من هو يسوع؟ لا يقل أهمية عن ماذا فعل؟.  *
* " إن التحدي الذي تفرضه شهادة العهد الجديد ليسوع بالنسبة للأجيال  المتعاقبة ليس هو " بماذا علَّم يسوع؟ " بقدر ما هو " من هو يسوع؟ " وما علاقته  بنا؟".*
* فمن هو يسوع؟ وأي نوع من الأشخاص هو؟*
* " إن تصريحات يسوع لو نطق بها أي شخص آخر لكانت تدل على جنون العظمة،  لأن يسوع يعلن بوضوح أن العالم كله يدور حول شخصه وأن مصير البشر جميعاً يعتمد على  قبولهم أو رفضهم له". *

* وكتب توماس شولتس قائلاً " لم يعلن أي قائد ديني معروف مثل موسى أو بولس  أو بوذا أو كونفشيوس ... وغيرهم، أنه الله إلا يسوع المسيح. فالمسيح هو القائد  الديني الوحيد الذي أعلن عن ألوهيته وهو الشخص الوحيد الذي أقنع قسماً كبيراً من  العالم بأنه الله". *
* كيف يمكن لإنسان أن يجعل  الآخرين يعتقدون أنه الله؟ يقول لنا ف. چ. ملدو " كانت تعاليمه نهائية وقطعية فوق  تعاليم موسى والأنبياء. فلم يكن يضيف لتعاليمه أفكاراً أو ينقحها فيما بعد، ولم  يتراجع عنها أو يغيرها أبداً، ولم يكن يظن أو يتحدث عن غير يقين. وهذا كله يخالف  المعلمين من البشر وتعاليمهم". *
* أضف إلى ما سبق رأي فوستر " ولكن السبب الرئيسي الذي أدى مباشرة إلى  القتل الشائن للمعلم الجليلي كان تصريحه غير المعقول بأنه، وهو ابن النجار البسيط  الذي يعيش وسط النجارة والنشارة في ورشة أبيه، كان بالحقيقة الله الظاهر في الجسد".  *
*وربما قال شخص " بالطبع فإن وصف يسوع في الكتاب المقدس جاء على هذا  النحو لأنه كتب بأيدي أتباعه الذين أرادوا أن يخلِّدوا ذكراه". إلا أننا لو أغفلنا  الكتاب المقدس كله، لا نكون بذلك قد أغفلنا كافة البراهين، كما رأينا في المصادر  التاريخية التي تذكر يسوع وأعماله وتعاليمه. يقول وليم روبنسون " لو تناولنا هذه  المسألة من منطلق تاريخي موضوعي، فإننا نجد أنه حتى المصادر التاريخية العلمانية  تؤكد أن يسوع عاش على الأرض وأن العبادة كانت تقدم له كإله. وقد أسس الكنيسة التي  ظلت تتعبد له على مدى 19.. عام. لقد غيَّر مجرى التاريخ العالمي". *
* ولندرس الآن البرهان الذي يعتمد على شهادة يسوع القانونية عن نفسه  أثناء محاكمته في محكمة بشرية. *

* ويقول القاضي جينور رجل القضاء  الضليع بمحكمة نيويورك، في حديثه عن محاكمة يسوع " إن التجديف كان هو الاتهام  الموجَّه ليسوع أمام مجمع السنهدريم، يتضح من نصوص الإنجيل أن الجريمة المزعومة  التي حوكم يسوع من أجلها وصدر الحكم عليه كانت التجديف .. لقد أعلن يسوع عن قواه  الخارقة للطبيعة التي تعتبر بالنسبة لكائن بشرى تجديف " (ويشير إلى يوحنا 10: 33).  *

* ويقول أ. ت. روبرتسون عن أسئلة  الفريسيين له " يقبل يسوع التحدي ويقر بإعلانه، إنه هو الثلاثة معاً (المسيا، ابن  الإنسان، ابن الله). أما تعبير " أنت تقول " فهو مصطلح يوناني يعني (نعم) (قارن ذلك  مع عبارة " أنا هو " في مرقس 14: 62، " أنت قلت " في متى 26: 64). *

* إن إجابة يسوع هي التي دفعت  رئيس الكهنة لتمزيق ثيابه. ويوضح ه. ب. سويتي مغزى رد الفعل هذا " كان الناموس يحظر  على رئيس الكهنة أن يمزق ثيابه في النزاعات الخاصة " (لا10: 6؛21: 10)، ولكن بصفته  قاضياً فقد جرى العرف على أن يعبر بهذه الطريقة عن فزعه إزاء أي تجديف يصدر في  محضره. فيتضح هنا وبهذه الطريقة تخفيف القاضي لمشاعره المتأذية. وإن لم يكن للدليل  القاطع أن يظهر سريعاً، فإن الضرورة لا تقتضيه الآن: لقد أدان المتهم نفسه.  *

* ويشير إروين لينتون المحامي إلى ذلك قائلاً " تختلف هذه المحاكمة عن  سائر المحاكمات الجنائية حيث أن لب القضية ليس أفعال المتهم ولكن هويته. فالتهمة  الجنائية الموجهة للمسيح، والاعتراف أو الشهادة أو بالحري السلوك الذي أبداه في  محضر المحكمة، والذي أُدين على أساسه، واستجواب الحاكم الروماني، والكتابة التي  عُلِّقت فوق الصليب وقت تنفيذ الحكم تتصل جميعها بهذه المسألة الواحدة وهي شخصية  يسوع الحقيقية وهويته. " ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟". *

* ويوضح فرانك موريسون الذي كان قبلاً متشككاً أن " يسوع الناصري حكم عليه  بالموت، ليس على أساس شهادة خصومه، ولكن على أساس اعتراف انتزع منه تحت  القسم".*

* ويضيف هيلارين فيلدر " إن  دراسة محاكمة يسوع كافية كي تعطينا القناعة التامة بأن المخلَّص أعترف بألوهيته  أمام القضاة".*

* وعن محاكمة يسوع قال سيمون  جرينلف، الذي كان أستاذا للقانون في هارفارد والمحامي الشهير " ليس من السهل تصوير  الأدلة التي يمكن من خلالها الدفاع عن سلوكه أي محكمة إلا من خلال تلك التي تستند  إلى طبيعته الفائقة. ويمكننا أن نفهم أنه لا يمكن لأي محامي أن يفكر في تأسيس دفاعه  على أي أساس آخر".*
* ويتناول س. ج. مونتيفور  العبارة التي تلي اعتراف المسيح بألوهيته أمام رئيس الكهنة بالتحليل قائلاً " إن  تعبيري " ابن الإنسان " (الذي تردد على لسانه كثيراً) و " عن يمين القوة " ... (وهي  تعبير عبري خاص يدل على ألوهيته) يدلان على أن جواب يسوع يتفق تماماً مع مغزى  الحديث وأسلوبه". *

* كتب أيضاً كريج بلومبرج الكاتب  والعالم الشهير للعهد الجديد قائلاً " ربما وجَّه يسوع الاتهام إلى المحققين معه  بصياغته للأمور على هذه الصورة. ولكنه لا يتوقف عند هذا الحد فهو يمضي قائلاً "  وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على في السماء " (مر14: 62).  وهذا الجواب يتضمن إشارة إلى (دانيال 7: 13 ومزامير 110: 1). وهنا تعني عبارة " ابن  الإنسان " أكثر من مجرد إنسان. فيسوع يصف نفسه بعبارة دانيال " وإذا مع سحب السماء  مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه فأعطى سلطاناً وقوة على  البشرية كلها حتى تخضع لسلطانه المسكونة كلها إلى الأبد " (دانيال 7: 13 و14). إن  هذا التصريح يؤكد بأنه أكثر من مجرد إنسان عادي قد استلزم صدور حكم التجديف من  قِبَل المحكمة اليهودية العليا". *

* وكتب ف. ف. بروس، الأستاذ  بجامعة مانشستر بإنجلترا " إن رؤيا دانيال تشير ضمنياً، إذ لم يكن صراحة، إلى أن  هذا الكائن كان متوَّجاً ... ربط يسوع بين هذين النصين الكتابيين عندما تحدَّاه  رئيس الكهنة اليهودي أن يعلن عن هويته". *

* ويخلص وليم تشيلدز روبنسون إلى  أن " كل من هذه التصريحات (الثلاثة) خاصة بالمسيا. والتأثير المركَّب لها معاً في  غاية الأهمية والخطورة".*

* ويعلق هورشيل هوجس قائلاً " أدرك أعضاء السنهدريم ما أشار إليه فوجهوا  له سؤالاً واحداً " هل أنت ابن الله " وكان سؤالهم يحمل معنى إيجابياً، وكأنه إقرار  منهم بلاهوته، ولهذا أجابهم يسوع " أنت قلت إني أنا هو "، وهكذا جعلهم يعترفون  بلاهوته قبل أن يحكموا عليه بالموت. لقد كانت خطة بارعة من جانب يسوع، فلم يمت على  أساس شهادته عن نفسه فحسب، بل أيضاً على أساس اعترافهم بلاهوته. ولم تعد هناك حاجة  إلى مزيد من الشهود، لأنهم قد سمعوه بأنفسهم، فأدانوه بما نطق به هو. كما أنه  أدانهم بما نطقوا به. فلا يمكنهم القول بأنهم لم يصرِّحوا أن ابن الله مستحق  الموت". *

* وكتب روبرت أندرسون " ليس هناك  دليل أكثر إقناعاً من شهادة الخصوم. وحقيقة أن الرب أعلن ألوهيته بأسلوب ثابت بلا  نزاع بشهادة أعدائه. وينبغي لنا أن نتذكر أن اليهود لم يكونوا مجموعة من البرابرة  الجهلاء ولكنهم كانوا قوماً على قدر عال من الثقافة والتدين، وعلى أساس هذا الاتهام  حكم مجلس السنهدريم بموته بالإجماع - وهو المجلس الوطني الأعلى لديهم والذي يتألف  من أبرز القادة الدينيين مثل غمالائيل وتلميذه شاول  الطرسوسي".*

* ويلقي هيلارين فيلدر مزيداً من  الضوء على الحكم الذي فرضه الفريسيون على أنفسهم " ولكن بما أنهم يدينون المخلِّص  كمجدِّف على أساس اعترافه، فإن القضاة يبرهنون رسمياً وبقسم أن يسوع اعترف ليس فقط  بأنه الملك والمسيا وابن الله كإنسان، ولكن أيضاً أنه المسيا الإلهي وابن الله  بالجوهر، وعلى أساس هذا الاعتراف حكم عليه بالموت". *
*والسؤال الأخير الذي نسأله هنا هو: ما مدى تأثير يسوع المسيح على العالم والتاريخ؟ ونجيب من خلال تعليمه هو نفسه القائل " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده  وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب  فيميّز بعضهم من بعض كما يميّز الراعي الخراف من الجداء. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه  والجداء عن اليسار. ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا  الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم. لأني جعت فأطعمتموني. عطشت فسقيتموني.  كنت غريبا فآويتموني. عريانا فكسيتموني. مريضا فزرتموني. محبوسا فأتيتم  إليّ. فيجيبه الأبرار حينئذ قائلين. يا رب متى رأيناك جائعا فأطعمناك. أو  عطشانا فسقيناك. ومتى رأيناك غريبا فآويناك. أو عريانا فكسوناك. ومتى رأيناك مريضا  أو محبوسا فأتينا إليك. فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم الحق أقول لكم بما أنكم  فعلتموه بأحد اخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار  اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. لأني جعت  فلم تطعموني. عطشت فلم تسقوني. كنت غريبا فلم تؤووني. عريانا فلم تكسوني. مريضا  ومحبوسا فلم تزوروني. حينئذ يجيبونه هم أيضا قائلين يا رب متى رأيناك جائعا  أو عطشانا أو غريبا أو عريانا أو مريضا أو محبوسا ولم نخدمك. فيجيبهم قائلا الحق  أقول لكم بما أنكم لم تفعلوه بأحد هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي لم تفعلوا. فيمضي هؤلاء إلى  عذاب ابدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية " (مت25: 31-46).*

*---*
*(1) يقول Bruce  M. Metzger  المتخصص في النقد النصي للكتاب المقدس " لا  يوجد اليوم عالم مقتدر ينكر تاريخية يسوع المسيح".*

*(2) عن كتاب برهان جيد يتطلب قرار لجوش ماكدويل  ف 6 و7.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثاني*​ *عظمة المسيح وسموه على البشر والأنبياء والملائكة*​ 
*1 – المسيح هو رب الكل: *
* يشهد الكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع المسيح أنه " الرب من السماء " (1كو15:  47)، ويقول أيضاً " يسوع المسيح. هذا هو رب الكل " (أع1036). رب الملائكة والبشر "، لذلك رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع  كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع  المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (في5: 9-11).*
* ولكي يوضح الرب يسوع المسيح هذه الحقيقة بنفسه قام بهذا الحوار مع  رؤساء اليهود: " وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سألهم يسوع قائلا ماذا تظنون في  المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا  قائلا. قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك. فان كان  داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك  اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بتة " (مت42: 2246). فهو هنا يؤكد بنفسه أنه رب داود!  ولأنه رب داود فهو، كما يعلن هو بنفسه، أعظم من جميع الأنبياء، بل وأعظم من كل ما  في الكون من كائنات.*
* فهو رب داود كما أوضح هو نفسه، ورب داود هو إله داود كما يقول الكتاب "  اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب  واحد " (تث4: 6). والكتاب يؤكد لنا أن الرب يسوع هو هذا الإله الواحد "  ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع  الأشياء ونحن به " (1كو6: 8). أنه رب داود ورب جميع الأنبياء والبشر " رب  الكل " (أع36: 10).*

* إذا كان هو رب الكل فكيف أعطاه الكتاب لقب نبي، كما قيل عنه " فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل " (مت11: 21). *
* والإجابة هي أنه هو رب الكل ولكنه عندما تجسد وصار بشراً مارس مهمة  النبي، لذا لم يكن مجرد نبيً كسائر الأنبياء، إنما هو أعظم من جميع الأنبياء، فهو  رب الكل، كما أكد هو نفسه، أنه أعظم من جميع الأنبياء: *

*2 – أعظم من إبراهيم أبي الآباء والأنبياء: *
* كان هدف ومحور دعوة الله لإبراهيم هي أن يأتي من نسله المسيح لتتبارك  فيه جميع أمم وشعوب وقبائل الأرض " وقال الرب لإبرام اذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي  أريك. فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك واعظم اسمك وتكون بركة. وأبارك مباركيك ولاعنك  العنه. وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض " (تك12: 1-3). وأكد له هذا الوعد  ثانية قائلاً " ويكون نسلك كتراب الأرض وتمتدّ غربا وشرقا وشمالا وجنوبا.  ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض " (تك14: 28). وأكده مرة ثالثة بعد  طاعته له عندما طلب منه أن يقدم اسحق محرقة وقال له " ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم  الأرض. من اجل انك سمعت لقولي " (تك22: 18). وأعطى الله نفس هذا الوعد لأسحق  وقال له " واكثر نسلك كنجوم السماء وأعطي نسلك جميع هذه البلاد وتتبارك في نسلك  جميع أمم الأرض " (تك26: 4). وكرر الوعد نفسه ليعقوب " ويكون نسلك كتراب الأرض  وتمتدّ غربا وشرقا وشمالا وجنوبا. ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض "  (تك28: 14). وأكد العهد الجديد أن هذا النسل الموعود كان هو المسيح " والكتاب  إذ سبق فرأى أن الله بالإيمان يبرر الأمم سبق فبشر إبراهيم أن فيك تتبارك جميع  الأمم ... لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم في المسيح يسوع لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح ...  وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله. لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين بل  كأنه عن واحد وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح " (غل3: 8 و14 و16). *

* كان المسيح هو رجاء وأمل وانتظار إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب، وعندما سأله  اليهود قائلين " ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ " فقال لهم  " أبوكم إبراهيم تهلّل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح! فقال له  اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم  قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع  فاختفي وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا " (يو51: 859).*
* وهنا أثار قوله " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " غضب  اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقررون موته رجماً بالحجارة " فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه". لماذا؟ لأنهم فهموا من  عبارته " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن "، وتعبير " أنا كائن  " هو التعبير الذي عبر به الله عن نفسه وعن اسمه لموسى النبي (خر14: 3)، أنه كان  موجودا قبل أن يوجد إبراهيم الذي وجد قبل التجسد بحوالي 2... سنة، أي أنه يؤكد على  وجوده السابق قبل إبراهيم وهذا يعني أنه كان كائناً في السماء وانه هو الرب الذي  كلم موسى النبي(1). *

*3 - أعظم من يعقوب: *
* وعندما سألته المرأة السامرية " ألعلك اعظم من أبينا  يعقوب الذي أعطانا البئر وشرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه. أجاب يسوع وقال لها. كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضا. ولكن من  يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير  فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية " (يو12: 4، 13). فقد حفر أبونا يعقوب بئرا  ليشرب منها هو وبنوه، وهذا عمل يمكن أن يقوم به أي بشر، أما الماء الحي المؤدي  للحياة الأبدية والذي يعطيه الرب يسوع المسيح لا يقدر عليه أحد سواه، فهو الحي  ومعطي الحياة، لذا يقول عن نفسه " أني أنا حيّ فانتم ستحيون  " (يو14: 19)، فهو الحياة ومعطي الحياة " فيه كانت  الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس " (يو4: 1)، الحياة، أي الوجود، والحياة  الأبدية، كما قال له القديس بطرس بالروح " يا رب إلى من نذهب. كلام الحياة  الأبدية عندك " (يو68: 6)، وكما قال هو عن نفسه " أنا هو نور  العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة "  (يو12: 8).*

*4 - سيد ورب موسى: *
* ويقول الكتاب في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين في المقارنة بين المسيح وموسى  " من ثم أيها الاخوة القديسون شركاء الدعوة السماوية لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس  كهنته المسيح يسوع حال كونه أمينا للذي أقامه كما كان موسى أيضا في كل  بيته. فان هذا قد حسب أهلا لمجد اكثر من موسى بمقدار ما لباني البيت من كرامة  اكثر من البيت. لان كل بيت يبنيه إنسان ما ولكن باني الكل هو الله. وموسى كان أمينا في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد أن يتكلم به. وأما المسيح فكابن على بيته. وبيته نحن أن تمسكنا بثقة الرجاء وافتخاره ثابتة إلى  النهاية " (عب1: 36). إذا فالفرق بين المسيح وموسى النبي هو الفرق بين ابن صاحب  البيت ووارثه، الذي هو المسيح ابن الله، والخادم الذي يقوم بخدمة صاحب البيت وابنه،  والخادم هنا هو موسى النبي، وبيت الله هو نحن. ومن ثم فالمسيح أعظم من موسى كقوله  " الحق الحق أقول لكم انه ليس عبد اعظم من  سيده ولا رسول اعظم من مرسله " (يو16: 13). *

*5 - أعظم من الهيكل ومن جميع البشر: *
* وكما وصف الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بأنه أعظم من الكل، أعظم من سليمان، إذ  قال عن نفسه " هوذا اعظم من سليمان ههنا " (لو31: 11)، وأعظم من  يونان " هوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا " (لو11: 32) , أعظم من الهيكل "  ولكن أقول لكم أن ههنا اعظم من الهيكل " (مت6: 12). *

* وبالرغم من أنه، الرب يسوع المسيح، وصف يوحنا المعمدان ك " أعظم مواليد  النساء " (مت11: 11)، فقد قال يوحنا عنه " أنا اعمد بماء. ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي  لستم تعرفونه. هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق أن احل سيور  حذائه ... وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا إليه فقال هوذا حمل  الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار  قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ... وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله "  (يو26: 134). *
* ويقدم لنا القديس بولس بالروح شخص الرب يسوع المسيح في مقارنة رائعة  بينه وبين جميع الكائنات والمخلوقات في السماء وعلى الأرض فيقول بالروح " الله بعد  ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة. كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة  في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء  مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا  جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي " (عب1: 1-4).*
* وهنا يؤكد لنا أن المسيح يتميز عن الأنبياء بسبع مميزات هي:  *
*1 - المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد " أبنه " الذي من ذاته.*
*2 - ولأنه الابن الوحيد فهو الوارث لكل شيء في الكون " الذي جعله وارثا  لكل شيء". *
*3 - وهو الخالق ؛ خالق الكون " العالمين". ومن ثم فهو الوارث  لكل شيء لأنه خالق كل شيء.*
*4 - وهو بهاء مجد الله، شعاع مجد الله، مثل شعاع الشمس الصادر عن الشمس  دون أن ينفصل عنها، فهو نور من نور.*
*5 - كما أنه رسم جوهر الله، صورة جوهر الله، صورة الله الغير  منظور، الكائن في صورة الله، الصورة المعبرة لذات  الله، الصورة التي تعبر عن صاحبها، صورة الله الذي هو الله  ظاهرا.*
*6 - حامل كل الأشياء في الكون، مدبر الكون ومديره ومحركه وضابط نواميسه.  فهو خالقه ومدبره.*
*7 - الجالس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي، أي الجالس على العرش الإلهي،  كالإله المتجسد بعد أن قدم بدمه كإنسان الفداء لكل البشرية.*

*6 – أعظم من الملائكة: *
* وبالإضافة إلى تميز المسيح عن جميع المخلوقات، سواء الملائكة والبشر،  بالمميزات المذكورة أعلاه، يضع الكتاب المقارنة التالية بين المسيح والملائكة،  فيقول: " صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما افضل منهم. لأنه لمن من  الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك. وأيضا أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي  ابنا. وأيضا متى ادخل البكر إلى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.  وعن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحا وخدامه لهيب نار. وأما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب  ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت الابتهاج  اكثر من شركائك. أنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد  ولكن أنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى وكرداء تطويها فتتغيّر ولكن أنت أنت وسنوك لن تفنى.  ثم لمن من الملائكة قال قط اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك. أليس  جميعهم أرواحا خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص " (عب5: 18).*
*(1) أنه، المسيح، ورث اسماً أفضل منهم، من الملائكة، وهذا الاسم هو "  الابن " ابن الله، ابن الله الوحيد، الذي لم يتسمّ به أحد مطلقا، سواء  في السماء أو على الأرض، فقد دعي الملائكة وبعض البشر بأبناء الله، ولكن لم يدع  أحدهم مطلقا بابن الله، كما أن المسيح هو " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب " (يو18:  1) ومن ذات الآب، صورة الله الآب وبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره.*
*(2) ثم يؤكد تفرد المسيح، الابن، ابن الله الوحيد، الفريد في جنسه،  بقوله " لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني أنا اليوم  ولدتك".*
*(3) وأيضا " أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا".*
*(4) وهو البكر الذي تسجد له جميع ملائكة الله، والبكر هنا بمعنى البكر  من الأموات. والكتاب هنا يكشف لنا عن لقبين للمسيح أعلنا بعد التجسد، لقب الابن  الذي لم يعلن عنه إلا بعد التجسد، ولقب البكر الذي  أُعطي له بالقيامة من الأموات، باعتباره باكورة القيامة من الأموات. ويقول الكتاب  أيضا " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا للّه لكنه أخلى نفسه  آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك  رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء  ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله  الآب " (في6: 2-11).*
* فالمسيح بالتجسد " أفتقر وهو الغني " (2كو9: 8)، " وضع نفسه "، "  وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة " (عب9: 2)، ولكنه أرتفع مرة أخرى وعاد لمجده  السابق بالقيامة من الأموات.*
*(5) لذا فالفرق بيته وبين الملائكة هو الفرق بين الجالس على عرش العظمة  في السموات، بين الخالق والخليقة.*
*(6) هو الخالق الحي إلى الأبد الباقي الذي لا يفنى ولا نهاية  له.*
*(7) هو الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وهم، الملائكة، خدام الله  وخدام الوارثين للخلاص.*

*7 – نسب المسيح في القرآن: *
* ولد المسيح من بني إسرائيل الشعب الذي فضله الله واصطفاه على العالمين  " إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ  عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ " (آل عمران: 33). " وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا  وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ " (البقرة: 132). *
* وأعطاه الله العهد والنبوة وأنعم عليه بنعمته وأيده بالمعجزات وأنزل  عليه التوراة والهدى وأورثه الكتاب والحكم والنبوة " يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ  بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ " (البقرة: 40). " يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ " (البقرة: 47و122). " يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ قَدْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ  مِنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا  عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى " (طه: 80). " سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ  بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ " (البقرة: 211). " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى  وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ الْكِتَابَ " (غافر: 53). " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ " (الجاثية: 16).  *
* وجاء من نسل إبراهيم اسحق ويعقوب الذي جعل الله في ذريتهما النبوة "  وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ  وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ  لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (العنكبوت: 27). " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلّاً هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً  هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ  وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ " (الأنعام:  84). " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً وَكُلّاً  جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ " (الانبياء: 72).*
* أي أن المسيح ولد من الشعب المختار والأمة المصطفاة التي أنعم عليها  الله وفضلها على العالمين والتي كانت وراثه للكتاب والنبوة " وَوَصَّى بِهَا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ  الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ " (البقرة:  132). " إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ " (آل عمران: 33).*
* وكانت أمه العذراء القديسة مريم هي المختارة والمصطفاة على جميع نساء  العالمين في الدهر الحاضر والآتي " وَإِذْ  قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ  وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ " (آل عمران: 42).*
* وكان هو  وهي أيضاً آية للعالمين " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ  رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الانبياء:  91).*
* أي أن  المسيح كان مميزاً على كل العالمين بهذا المفهوم القرآني. وهذا ما سنوضحه في الفصول  التالية.*

*---*
*(1) أنظر كتابنا " هل قال المسيح أني أنا ربكم  فاعبدوني".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*​ *يسوع المسيح أو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم*​ 
*1 - أسماء المسيح في القرآن: *
*ورد اسم  المسيح في القرآن بمرادفاته حوالي 35 مرة: *
*(1) فقد ذكر  باسم " المسيح " وحده ثلاث مرات؛ (النساء: 172 والمائدة: 72 والتوبة:  30).*
*(2) وذكر  باسم " المسيح عيسى ابن مريم " ثلاث مرات (آل عمران: 45 والنساء: 157و171).*
*(3) وذكر  باسم " المسيح ابن مريم " خمس مرات (المائدة: 17و72و75 والتوبة: 31).*
*(4) وذكر  باسم " عيسى " وحده عشر مرات (آل عمران: 52و55 و59 والزخرف: 63 والبقرة:  136 وآل عمران: 84 والنساء: 163 والمائدة: 78 والأنعام: 85 والأحزاب: 7 والشورى:  13).*
*(5) وذكر  باسم " ابن مريم " وحده مرتين (المؤمنون: 50والزخرف:  57).*
*(6) وذكر  باسم " عيسى ابن مريم " ثلاث عشرة مرة (البقرة: 87 و253 و المائدة:  110و112و114ومريم: 34 والصف: 6و14و المائدة: 46و78 والأحزاب:  7).*

*2 - معنى كلمة المسيح: *
* كلمة " مسيح " في اللغة العبرية هي " ماشيح מּשּׁיּח Mashiakh  " من الفعل العبري " مشح " أي " مسح " وتنطق بالآرامية " ماشيحا "  ويقابلها في اللغة العربية " مسيح " ومعناها، في العهد القديم، الممسوح " بالدهن  المقدس "، ونقلت كلمة " ماشيح " إلى اللغة اليونانية كما هي ولكن بحروف يونانية "  ميسياس - Messias - Мεσσίας" وعن اليونانية نقلت إلى اللغات الأوربية " ماسيا  - Messiah " كما ترجمت الكلمة إلى اليونانية، أيضاً ترجمة  فعلية " خريستوس -  christos Хριτός" أي المسيح أو الممسوح، من الفعل اليوناني " خريو  - chriw" أي يمسح والذي يقابل الفعل العبري " مشح "  والعربي " مسح "، وجاءت في اللاتينية " كريستوس Christos  " وعنها في اللغات الأوربية " Christ".*
* وكانت عملية المسح تتم في العهد القديم " بالدهن المقدس " الذي كان  يصنع من أفخر الأطياب وأفخر أصناف العطارة وزيت الزيتون النقي (خر22:  3031).*
* وكان الشخص أو الشيء الذي يدهن بهذا الدهن المقدس يصير مقدساً، مكرساً  ومخصصاً للرب، وكل ما يمسه يصير مقدساً. وكان الكهنة والملوك والأنبياء يدهنون بهذا  " الدهن المقدس " ليكونوا مقدسين، مكرسين ومخصصين، للرب: " وتمسح هرون  وبنيه ليكهنوا لي " (خر30: 30)، " وآتى رجال يهوذا ومسحوا هناك داود  ملكاً على بيت يهوذا " (2صم 4: 2)، وقال الرب لإيليا أمسح يا هو بن  نمشى ملكاً على إسرائيل وامسح إليشع بن شافاط ... نبياً عوضاً عنك " (1مل  16: 19).*
* وكانت عملية المسح تتم بصب الدهن المقدس على رأس الممسوح " مثل  الدهن الطيب على الرأس النازل على اللحية لحية هرون النازل إلى طرف  ثيابه " (مز133: 2). " فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه (داود) في وسط أخوته وحل روح الرب على  داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا " (1صم 13: 16). *
* وهكذا دعي الكهنة والأنبياء والملوك ب " مسحاء الرب " (مز15: 105)،  ومفردها " مسيح الرب " (2صم1: 23)، ويصفهم الله بمسحائي " لا تمسّوا مسحائي ولا تؤذوا أنبيائي " (1أخ22: 16)، " لا تمسوا  مسحائي ولا تسيئوا إلى  أنبيائي لأنهم مُسحوا بالدهن المقدس وحل عليهم روح الرب "  (مز15: 105).*
* ولكن الوحي الإلهي في أسفار العهد القديم يؤكد لنا من خلال نبوات جميع  الأنبياء أن هؤلاء " المسحاء " جميعاً، سواء من الكهنة أو الأنبياء أو الملوك،  كانوا ظلاً ورمزاً " للنسل الآتي " والذي دعي منذ عصر داود فصاعداً ب " المسيح "،  وكانوا جميعاً متعلقين بهذا المسيح " مسيح المستقبل " الذي سوف يأتي في " ملء  الزمان" والذي وصفه الروح القدس في سفر دانيال النبي ب " المسيح  الرئيس " (دا 24: 9)، و " المسيح " و " قدوس  القدويسين " (دا 25: 9)، والذي سوف يكون له وظائف الكاهن والنبي والملك؛  الكاهن الكامل والنبي الكامل والملك الكامل.*
* أما في الإسلام ففهمه العلماء كالآتي: *
* قال الطبري  في تفسيره جامع البيان " يعني: مسحه الله فطهره من الذنوب، ولذلك قال إبراهيم:  المسيح الصديق ... وقال آخرون مسح بالبركة ...  إنما سمي المسيح، لأنه مسح بالبركة". *
* وقال  الزمخشري " ٱلْمَسِيحُ " لقب من الألقاب المشرفة، كالصدّيق والفاروق، وأصله مشيحاً بالعبرانية، ومعناه المبارك،  كقوله: " وَجَعَلَنِى مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَمَا كُنتُ".*
* وقال  الطبرسي في تفسيره مجمع البيان في تفسير القران " المسيح: فعيل بمعنى مفعول، وأصله أنه مسح من الأقذار  وطهر".*
* وجاء في لسان العرب " سمي به (المسيح) لأَنه كان سائحاً في الأَرض لا يستقرّ، وقيل: سمي  بذلك لأَنه كان يمسح بيده على العليل والأَكمه والأَبرص فيبرئه بإذن الله؛ قال  الأَزهري: أُعرب اسم المسيح في القرآن على مسح، وهو في التوراة مَشيحًا، فعُرِّبَ  وغُيِّر يعني عيسى ابن مريم يقتل الدجال بنَيْزَكه؛ وقال شمر: سمي عيسى المَسِيحَ  لأَنه مُسِحَ بالبركة؛ وقال أَبو العباس: سميَ مَسِيحاً لأَنه كان يَمْسَحُ الأَرض  أَي يقطعها. وروي عن ابن عباس: أَنه كان لا يَمْسَحُ بيده ذا عاهة إِلاَّ بَرأَ،  وقيل: سمي مسيحاً لأَنه كان أَمْسَحَ الرِّجْل ليس لرجله أَخْمَصُ؛ وقيل: سمي  مسيحاً لأَنه خرج من بطن أُمه ممسوحاً بالدهن "(1). *
* وقال الرازي  في تفسيره الكبير أو مفاتيح الغيب " وأما قوله تعالى: " ٱسْمُهُ ٱلْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ " ففيه  سؤالان: السؤال الأول: المسيح: هل هو اسم مشتق، أو موضوع؟ والجواب: فيه قولان  الأول: قال أبو عبيدة والليث: أصله بالعبرانية مشيحا، فعربته العرب وغيروا  لفظه ... *
*والقول الثاني: أنه مشتق وعليه الأكثرون، ثم ذكروا فيه وجوهاً الأول:  قال ابن عباس: إنما سمي عيسى عليه السلام مسيحاً ؛ لأنه ما كان يمسح بيده ذا  عاهة، إلا برئ من مرضه.*
*الثاني: قال أحمد بن يحيى: سمي مسيحاً لأنه كان يمسح الأرض أي يقطعها،  ومنه مساحة أقسام الأرض، وعلى هذا المعنى يجوز أن يقال: لعيسى مسيح بالتشديد على  المبالغة كما يقال للرجل فسيق وشريب.*
*الثالث: أنه كان مسيحاً، لأنه كان يمسح رأس اليتامى لله تعالى، فعلى هذه  الأقوال: هو فعيل بمعنى: فاعل، كرحيم بمعنى: راحم.*
*الرابع: أنه مسح من الأوزار والآثام.*
*والخامس: سمي مسيحاً لأنه ما كان في قدمه خمص، فكان ممسوح  القدمين.*
*والسادس: سمي مسيحاً لأنه كان ممسوحاً بدهن طاهر مبارك يمسح به  الأنبياء، ولا يمسح به غيرهم. ثم قالوا: وهذا الدهن يجوز أن يكون الله تعالى  جعله علامة حتى تعرف الملائكة أن كل من مسح به وقت الولادة فإنه يكون نبياً.  *
*السابع: سمي مسيحاً لأنه مسحه جبريل (ص) بجناحه وقت ولادته ليكون ذلك  صوناً له عن مس الشيطان.*
*الثامن: سمي مسيحاً لأنه خرج من بطن أمه ممسوحاً بالدهن، وعلى هذه  الأقوال يكون المسيح، بمعنى: الممسوح ..*
*السؤال الثاني: المسيح كان كاللقب له، وعيسى كالاسم فلم قدم اللقب على  الاسم؟.*
*الجواب: أن المسيح كاللقب الذي يفيد كونه شريفاً رفيع الدرجة،  مثل الصديق والفاروق فذكره الله تعالى أولاً بلقبه ليفيد علو درجته، ثم ذكره باسمه  الخاص".*
* وقال القرطبي في تفسيره الجامع لأحكام القرآن  نفس ما قالوه أعلاه تقريباً " وروِي عن ٱبن عباس أنه كان لا يمسح ذا عاهة إلا برِيء ؛ فكأنه  سمي مسيحاً لذلك ... وقيل: لأنه ممسوح بدهن البركة، كانت الأنبياء تُمسح به،  طيّبِ الرائحة ؛ فإذا مُسح به عُلم أنه نبيّ. وقيل: لأنه كان ممسوح الأخمصيْن.  وقيل: لأن الجمال مسحه، أي أصابه وظهر عليه. وقيل: إنما سمي بذلك لأنه مسح بالطهر  من الذنوب. وقال أبو الهيثم: المسيح ضِد المسيخ ؛ يقال: مسحه الله أي خلقه خلقاً  حسناً مباركاً ..". *
* وقال البيضاوي في تفسيره أنوار التنزيل  وأسرار التأويل " المسيح لقبه وهو من الألقاب المشرفة كالصديق وأصله بالعبرية مشيحا  معناه: المبارك، وعيسى معرب ايشوع واشتقاقهما من المسح لأنه مسح بالبركة أو  بما طهره من الذنوب، أو مسح الأرض ولم يقم في موضع، أو مسحه  جبريل".*
* وقال ابن  كثير في تفسيره تفسير القران الكريم "  وسمي المسيح، قال بعض السلف: لكثرة سياحته. وقيل: لأنه كان مسيح  القدمين، لا أخمص لهما، وقيل: لأنه كان إذا مسح أحداً من ذوي العاهات بريء  بإذن الله تعالى".*
* وقال  الشوكاني في تفسيره فتح القدير "  والمسيح اختلف فيه من ماذا أخذ؟ فقيل: من المسح ؛ لأنه مسح الأرض، أي:  ذهب فيها، فلم يستكن بكن، وقيل: إنه كان لا يمسح ذا عاهة إلا بريء، فسمي مسيحاً،  فهو على هذين فعيل بمعنى فاعل، وقيل: لأنه كان يمسح بالدهن الذي كانت الأنبياء  تمسح به، وقيل: لأنه كان ممسوح الأخمصين، وقيل: لأن الجمال مسحه، وقيل: لأنه  مسح بالتطهير من الذنوب".*
* وقال ابن  عباس في تفسيره للقرآن " يسمى المسيح لأنه يسيح في البلدان ويقال المسيح  الملك". *
* ونفس الكلام  تقريبا قاله السمرقندي في تفسيره بحر العلوم " ويقال إنما سمي المسيح، لأنه يسيح في الأرض. ويقال: المسيح بمعنى  الماسح، كان يمسح وجه الأعمى فيبصر. وقال الكلبي: المسيح الملك".*
* وهذا نفس ما  قاله الماوردي في تفسيره النكت والعيون " وفي تسميته بالمسيح قولان: أحدهما: لأنه مُسِحَ بالبركة، وهذا قول  الحسن وسعيد. والثاني: أنه مُسِحَ بالتطهر من الذنوب".*
* وقال البغوي في تفسيره معالم التنزيل " أنه مسح من الأقذار وطهر من  الذنوب، وقيل: لأنه مسح بالبركة، وقيل: لأنه خرج من بطن أمه ممسوحاً بالدهن، وقيل  مسحه جبريل بجناحه حتى لم يكن للشيطان عليه سبيل، وقيل: لأنه كان مسيح القدم لا  أخمص له، وسمى الدجال مسيحاً لأنه ممسوح إحدى العينين، وقال بعضهم هو فعيل بمعنى  الفاعل، مثل عليم وعالم. وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما سمي مسيحاً لأنه ما مسح ذا  عاهة إلا برأ، وقيل: سمي بذلك لأنه كان يسيح في الأرض ولا يقيم في مكان، وعلى هذا  القول تكون الميم فيه زائدة. وقال إبراهيم النخعي: المسيح الصديق".*
* وهكذا قال بقية المفسرين.*

*3 – معنى اسم عيسي ومن أين جاء؟ *
* عندما بشر الملاك جبرائيل العذراء مريم بالحبل بالسيد المسيح وولادته  قال لها " وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين أبناً وتسمينه يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى " (لو1: 31و32). وقال ليوسف النجار خطيب العذراء عن حبل العذراء " فستلد  ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم " (مت1: 21). ولما ولد " دعا اسمه  يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) " (مت1: 25). *
* واسم يسوع هو الاسم الوحيد الذي تسمى به الرب يسوع المسيح بعد التجسد  والذي تسمى به من الملاك كما تسمى به أيضاً بعد ثمانية أيام من ولادته، أي يوم  ختانه " ولما تمت ثمانية أيام ليختنوا الصبي سمى يسوع (Ἰησοῦς) كما تسمى من الملاك قبل أن حبل به في البطن"  (لو2: 21). وقد تكرر هذا الاسم في العهد الجديد 915 مرة سواء بمفرده " يسوع " أو "  الرب يسوع " أو " يسوع ربنا " أو " يسوع المسيح ربنا " أو " الرب يسوع المسيح " أو  " يسوع المسيح " أو " المسيح يسوع " ..الخ *
* والاسم " يسوع " في أصله العبري هو " يشوع " الذي هو أيضاً تصغير "  يهوشع – יְהוֹשֻׁעַ". وهو في أصله العبري مكون من مقطعين، من كلمتين مندمجتين (יְהוֹ - שֻׁעַ)، هما " يهوه - יְהוָה " الكائن الدائم الوجود الواجب الوجود وعلة كل وجود و " شُع - ֹשִׁיעַ " وهو فعل عبري بمعنى " يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ "، فيسوع يعنى " المخلص "؛ " يهوه المخلص " أو " يهوه يخلص " أي الله  المخلص. *
* وعندما ترجم علماء اليهود العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية نقلوا الاسم  " يهوشع " وتصغيره " يشوع " إلى Isou (Ἰησου - ايسو) وفي حالة الفاعل Isous (Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس) وكذلك فعلت الترجمة القبطية التي حذت  حذو العهد الجديد الذي استخدم Isous (Ἰησοῦς) لكل من الاسم وتصغيره، وحذت الترجمات العالمية  حذو الترجمة السبعينية والعهد الجديد، فنقل الاسم في الإنجليزية Jesus وفي الفرنسية Jesus أما الترجمة العربية فقد استخدمت الشكل الأخير "  يشوع " وأن كانت قد حافظت على الشكل الكامل " يهوشع " ونقلته كما هو عدة  مرات(2)، وميزت بين المسيح " يسوع " في شكله الآرامي أما  يشوع بن نون فحافظت عليه كما هو " يشوع " وكذلك فعلت الترجمة الإنجليزية التي ميزت  بين يسوع Jesus. ولكن في اليونانية لا فرق بين يسوع ويشوع ويهوشع فجميعهم واحد "  Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس Isous  "(3).*
* كما كان اسم يسوع، " Ἰησου  - إيسو " في اليونانية ينطق في الآرامية  المحيطة*
*بالجزيرة العربية " عيشو " باللهجة العراقية الشرقية ويبدو أن البعض كان  ينطقه " عيسى "، ومن ثم نطق بالعربية أيضاً عيسى أو العكس.*
* وبالتالي فعيسى هو عيشو بالآرامية العراقية وأيسو في اليونانية ويسوع  في العربية ويشوع في العبرية والسريانية ومعناه الأصلي الله يخلص، أو الله  المخلص.*
* وجاء في لسان العرب " عِيسى اسم عِبْرانيّ أَو سُرياني، والجمع  العِيسَوْن". *
* ويقول السوري أديب قوندراق " وكلمة عيسى يعتبرها فيلون الإسكندري  مرادفة لكلمة (ESSAIOI أو OSIOI) اليونانية، وتعني: (نقي، قديس، مقدس). ويضيف "  ويرى اللاهوتي الألماني المعاصر هولغر أن أصلها سرياني آرامي وتعني: النقي، الورع،  الحكيم". ويرى بلين أن القرآن الكريم ذكر يسوع باسم عيسى نسبة إلى العيسانيين  القريبة من الكلمة العبرية (الآرامية) ISAH. ولا زالت حتى يومنا هذا تستخدم كلمة " آسى "  باللغة العربية بمعنى الحكيم أو الطبيب "(4). *

*3 – ابن مريم: *
* سمي المسيح في القرآن بابن مريم لأنه ولد بدون أب بشري وسمي كذلك في  العهد القديم والعهد الجديد " أليس هذا ابن النجار. أليست أمه تدعى مريم " (مت13: 55). " أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم " (مر6: 3)، وقال  القديس بولس بالروح " ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة  مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل4: 4). وتنبأ عنه العهد القديم أنه سيولد من امرأة ولكن  عذراء " ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه  عمانوئيل " (إش7: 14).*
* إذا فألقاب  المسيح واسمه عيسى المأخوذ من يسوع أو يشوع وابن مريم هي ألقاب تشريف له ترفعه إلى  أسمى الدرجات!! فهو المسيح الذي انتظرته الأجيال، قدوس القدوسين، الذي مسح بالروح  القدس ملكاً وكاهناً ونبياً. وهو عيسى أي يسوع أو يشوع  الذي معناه يهوه يخلص أو الله يخلص أو الله المخلص، وابن مريم دلالة على أنه الوحيد  الذي ولد من أم بلا أب، ولد من الروح القدس ومن العذراء القديسة مريم، تأنس، رب  المجد.*
*يقول الكتاب عن بشارة الملاك للعذراء " فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك  أيتها المنعم عليها. الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه  وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت  نعمة عند الله. وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن  العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا  يكون لملكه نهاية فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلا. فأجاب الملاك  وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك  يدعى ابن الله ... فقالت مريم هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك.فمضى من عندها  الملاك " (لو1: 26-38).*

*---*
*(1) وجاء في  البحر المحيط أيضاً " وسمي: المسيح، لأنه مسح بالبركة، قاله الحسن، وسعيد، وشمر. أو: بالدهن  الذي يمسح به الأنبياء، خرج من بطن أمّه ممسوحاً به، وهو دهن طيب الرائحة إذا مسح  به شخص علم أنه نبي. أو: بالتطهير من الذنوب، أو: بمسح جبريل له بجناحه أو: لمسح  رجليه فليس فيهما خمص، والأخمص ما تجافى عن الأرض من باطن الرجل، وكان عيسى أمسح  القدم لا أخمص له... أو: لمسح الجمال إياه وهو ظهوره عليه، كما قال الشاعر: على وجه مي مسحة  من ملاحة أو: لمسحة من الأقذار التي تنال المولودين، لأن أمه كانت لا تحيض ولم تدنس  بدم نفاس. أقوال سبعة، ويكون: فعيل، فيها بمعنى مفعول، والألف واللام في: المسيح،  للغلبة مثلها في: الدبران والعيوق. وقال ابن عباس: سمي بذلك لأنه كان لا يمسح بيده  ذا عاهة إبلا بريء، فعلى هذا يكون: فعيل، مبنياً للمبالغة: كعليم، ويكون من الأمثلة  التي حولت من فاعل إلى فعيل للمبالغة. وقيل: من المساحة، وكان يجول في الأرض فكأنه  كان يمسحها. وقيل: هو مفعل من ساح يسيح من السياحة. وقال مجاهد، والنخعي: المسيح:  الصديق. وقال ابن عباس، وابن جبير: المسيح: الملك، سمي بذلك لأنه ملك إحياء الموتى  وغير ذلك من الآيات. وقال أبو عبيد: أصله بالعبرانية مشيحاً، فغير، فعلى هذا يكون  اسماً مرتجلاً ليس هو مشتقاً من المسح ولا من السياحة".  *

*(2) نظر 1 صم 14: 6 و 18، حجى 1: 1و 12 و 14و 2: 2 و 4 زك 1: 3و  3و6و8ز9.*

*(3) Kittel Theo. Dic. Vol. 5: 285.*

*(4) أديب قوندراق " المسيح في القرآن ووحدة الهدف " ص 63 و64.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الرابع*​ *ولادة المسيح من أم عذراء*​ *هي أعظم نساء العالمين على الإطلاق*​ 
*وُلد المسيح من أم عذراء وُصفت في جميع الكتب التي كتبت عنها بأنها  الإنسانة الوحيدة، بل المخلوقة الوحيدة، التي فاقت الملائكة والبشر! *

*1 - الأم العذراء: *
* وُلد جميع الأنبياء من آباء وأمهات عاديين، مثل سائر البشر، وقد  تفاوتوا في البر والقداسة ولكنهم كانوا في النهاية مجرد بشر، وقد ولدوا بحسب ناموس  الخليقة، بالزواج، والعلاقات الزوجية وبحسب ناموس، قانون، الوراثة الذي وضعه الله،  مع ملاحظة طهارة الزواج والعلاقات الزوجية كقول الكتاب " ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل  واحد والمضجع غير نجس " (عب4: 13)، وحتى الآباء والأنبياء الذين ولدوا بمعجزات مثل  أسحق ويوحنا المعمدان (تك19: 17؛لو13: 1)، فقد وُلدوا أيضا مثل سائر البشر، بالزواج  وبحسب ناموس الوراثة. ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح فقد وُلد بعيدا عن ناموس الوراثة  والزواج والعلاقات الزوجية. فقد وُلد من أم ولكن بدون أب بشري، وُلد بقوة الله  وحلول الروح القدس مباشرة.*
* وقد قصد الكتاب المقدس ب " العذراء "، العذراء إلى الأبد! فكل  فتاة عذراء قبل الزواج تدعى ب " عذراء " لأنها عادة ما تكون عذراء إلى حين، أما  القديسة مريم فقد دعيت بالعذراء، فهي الوحيدة العذراء قبل الحبل بالمسيح وأثناء  الحبل به وبعد ولادته! لأن مولودها هو عمانوئيل، الله معنا. لذا فقد وُصف حبلها  بأنه " آيه "؛ " ولكن يعطيكم السيد  نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " (اش14: 7)، " هوذا  العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون  اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا " (مت23:  1).*

*2 - الممتلئة نعمة: *
* كما وصفها الكتاب بالمنعم عليها، الممتلئة نعمة، والمتميزة عن سائر  النساء ببركة لم تنلها ولن تنالها واحدة منهن " فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها. الرب معك  مباركة أنت في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه  التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند  الله " (لو28: 130). وعندما ذهبت لزيارة اليصابات، صرخت اليصابات عند  رؤيتها وقالت بالروح القدس الذي حل عليها في تلك اللحظة " مباركة أنت في  النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليّ "(لو42:  1، 43). *
* والسؤال هنا هل نالت أي أم من أمهات جميع الأنبياء وتميزت بما تميزت به  ونالته العذراء؟! والإجابة: كلا! والسؤال الطبيعي هنا هو؛ لماذا وُصفت العذراء  القديسة مريم بهذه الأوصاف التي وضعتها فوق مستوى جميع النساء، بل وفوق مستوى جميع  البشر بما فيهم الأنبياء، في الوجود كله؟! والإجابة المنطقية هي: لأن الذي حبلت به  وولدته هو فوق مستوى جميع البشر! هذه الإجابة المنطقية أجابتها اليصابات في بساطة،  بالروح القدس عندما وصفت العذراء ب " أم ربي "؛ " من أين لي هذا أن تأتي  أم ربي إليّ؟ "!! *
* تميز المسيح عن سائر الأنبياء بأنه قد وُلد من أم عذراء بدون أب، وُلد  بدون زرع بشر، حبلت به العذراء على عكس ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة اللذين وضعهما  الله للحبل والولادة، حبلت به بالروح القدس. وقد وُلد جميع الأنبياء، دون استثناء،  ولادة طبيعية، بحسب ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة من آباء وأمهات. قال الملاك  للعذراء عندما بشرها بالحبل بالمسيح " ها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه  يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود  أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية " (لو31: 133).  *

*ذهلت العذراء عند سماعها هذا الكلام وقالت للملاك متسائلة " كيف يكون  هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلا؟". فهي لم تتصور قط أنها يمكن أن تحبل بدون زواج،  وسؤالها هذا يدل ويؤكد أن الزواج لم يكن في نيتها مطلقاًَ!! ولكن اشعياء النبي كان  قد سبق وتنبأ قبل ذلك بحوالي 7.. سنة بهذا الحبل الآية " يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " (اش14: 7). إذا كيف  حبلت العذراء؟ ولماذا كان عليها أن تحبل وتلد بدون زرع بشر وبعيدا عن ناموس الحبل  والولادة الذي وضعه الله؟ وقد جاءت الإجابة على فم الملاك " فأجاب الملاك وقال لها.  الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى  ابن الله " (لو35: 1). إذا فالمولود هو: *
*(أ) المولود بقوة الله التي ظللت العذراء وحلول الروح القدس عليها "  تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس "، أي أن الأب الحقيقي له هو الله! ومن  ثم يدعى بالحقيقة ابن الله، سواء قبل التجسد أو بعد التجسد، فهو المولود من الأب  قبل كل الدهور بلاهوته، والمولود من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح القدس عند تجسده!  لذا يدعى بالحقيقة " ابن الله "، " ابن العلي".*
*(ب) وهو القدوس، كما قال الملاك " القدوس المولود منك "، والقدوس  لقب من ألقاب الله! فهل حبل بأحد ما، سواء من الأنبياء أو غيرهم، بهذه الطريقة؟!  وهل دعي أحد منهم بالقدوس وابن العلي وابن الله؟!! والإجابة؛ كلا! فلماذا وُلد  المسيح بهذه الطريقة ولماذا لقب بهذه الألقاب الخاصة بالله؟!! *

*3 - اختيارها وتفضيلها على نساء العالمين: *
*قال الكتاب المقدس وقال القرآن أن العذراء القديسة مريم أم المسيح  كانت مختارة، مصطفاة، على نساء العالمين، في هذا العالم والعالم الآخر!  فقد وصفها اشعياء النبي في العهد القديم بالعذراء التي ستكون ولادتها ووليدها آية "  ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو  اسمه عمانوئيل" (اش7: 14)، وفسر العهد الجديد لقب وليدها عمانوئيل ب "  الله معنا "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره  الله معنا " (مت1: 23).وقال القرآن أنها كانت نذيرة لله من قبل الحبل بها في بطن أمها وكانت  مميزة على سائر البشر من آدم وحتى يوم الدين. بل ولم يذكر القرآن اسم أم أي نبي بل ولا اسم أي امرأة أو أنثى أخرى سوى  العذراء القديسة مريم، أم المسيح!! وقد تكرر ذكر اسمها 34 مرة، منها 11 مرة لوحدها  (مريم ويا مريم) والباقي مقترنا بالمسيح ابن مريم، كما أنها الوحيدة في النساء التي  لها سورة باسمها في القرآن. *
*قال الأستاذ محمود شلبي " مريم؟!! .. الوحيدة .. من النساء قاطبة ..  التي ذُكرت .. باسمها .. في كتاب الله العظيم .. ليس مرة .. ولا عدة مرات .. ولكن  أربعاً وثلاثين مرة .. بذكر اسمها .. أو تزيد ... فلماذا تنفرد مريم بذكر اسمها  صريحاً .. في كتاب الله .. أكثر من ثلاثين مرّة!!! *
* لماذا هذا الشرف .. من دون النساء جميعاً؟!! *
* لأنها انفردت من بينهن جميعاً بحمل اشق تجربة .. تمر .. على  عذراء!!!"(1).*
* والقرآن وضعها في مكانة سامية تسمو على الملائكة والبشر، فوصفها بأفضل  نساء الدنيا والآخرة، المفضلة على نساء العالمين " وَإِذْ قَالَتِ  الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ  عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ " (آل عمران: 42). *
* قال الطبري، وكذلك القرطبي " ومعنى قوله: " ٱصْطَفَٰكِ " اختارك واجتباك لطاعته، وما خصك به  من كرامته. وقوله: " وَطَهَّرَكِ " يعني: طهر دينك من الريب والأدناس التي  في أديان نساء بني آدم. " وَٱصْطَفَٰكِ عَلَىٰ نِسَاء ٱلْعَٰلَمِينَ " يعني:  اختارك على نساء العالمين في زمَانك بطاعتك إياه، ففضلك  عليهم".*
*وقال الزمخشري " ٱصْطَفَٰكِ " أولاً حين تقبلك من أمك ورباك واختصك  بالكرامة السنية " وَطَهَّرَكِ " مما يستقذر من الأفعال ومما قرفك به  اليهود " وَٱصْطَفَٰكِ " آخراً " عَلَىٰ نِسَاء ٱلْعَٰلَمِينَ " بأن وهب لك  عيسى من غير أب؛ ولم يكن ذلك لأحد من النساء".*
* وقال الطبرسي " (يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك) أي: اختارك وألطف لك، حتى تفرغت لعبادته،  واتباع مرضاته. وقيل: معناه اصطفاك لولادة المسيح، عن الزجاج (وطهرك)  بالإيمان عن الكفر، وبالطاعة عن المعصية، عن الحسن وسعيد بن جبير. وقيل:  طهرك من الأدناس والأقذار التي تعرض للنساء من الحيض والنفاس، حتى صرت صالحة  لخدمة المسجد، عن الزجاج. وقيل: طهرك من الأخلاق الذميمة، والطبائع الردية  (واصطفاك على نساء العالمين) أي: على نساء عالمي زمانك".*
* وقال الرازي " اعلم أن المذكور في هذه الآية أولاً: هو الاصطفاء، وثانياً:  التطهير، وثالثاً: الاصطفاء على نساء العالمين، ولا يجوز أن يكون  الاصطفاء أولاً من الاصطفاء الثاني، لما أن التصريح بالتكرير غير لائق، فلا بد من  صرف الاصطفاء الأول إلى ما اتفق لها من الأمور الحسنة في أول عمرها، والاصطفاء  الثاني إلى ما اتفق لها في آخر عمرها.*
* النوع الأول من الاصطفاء: فهو أمور أحدها: أنه تعالى قبل تحريرها مع أنها كانت أنثى ولم يحصل مثل هذا  المعنى لغيرها من الإناث.*
*وثانيها: قال الحسن: إن أمها لما وضعتها ما غذتها طرفة عين، بل  ألقتها إلى زكريا، وكان رزقها يأتيها من الجنة.*
*وثالثها: أنه تعالى فرغها لعبادته، وخصها في هذا المعنى بأنواع  اللطف والهداية والعصمة.*
*ورابعها: أنه كفاها أمر معيشتها، فكان يأتيها رزقها من عند الله  تعالى على ما قال الله تعالى: " أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ  ٱللَّهِ".*
*وخامسها: أنه تعالى أسمعها كلام الملائكة شفاها، ولم يتفق  ذلك لأنثى غيرها، فهذا هو المراد من الاصطفاء الأول.*
*وأما التطهير ففيه وجوه أحدها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن الكفر  والمعصية...*
*وثانيها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن مسيس الرجال.*
*وثالثها: طهرها عن الحيض، قالوا: كانت مريم لا  تحيض.*
*ورابعها: وطهرها من الأفعال الذميمة، والعادات القبيحة.*
*وخامسها: وطهرها عن مقالة اليهود وتهمتهم وكذبهم.*
*وأما الاصطفاء الثاني: فالمراد أنه تعالى وهب لها عيسى عليه  السلام من غير أب، وأنطق عيسى حال انفصاله منها حتى شهد بما يدل على براءتها عن  التهمة، وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين، فهذا هو المراد من هذه الألفاظ  الثلاثة".*
*وقال البيضاوي " كلموها شفاهاً كرامة لها، ومن أنكر الكرامة زعم أن ذلك  كانت معجزة لزكريا أو إرهاصاً لنبوة عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ... والاصطفاء  الأول تقبلها من أمها ولم يقبل قبلها أنثى وتفريغها للعبادة وإغناؤها برزق الجنة عن  الكسب وتطهيرها عما يستقذر من النساء. والثاني هدايتها وإرسال الملائكة إليها،  وتخصيصها بالكرامات السنية كالولد من غير أب وتبرئتها مما قذفتها به اليهود بإنطاق  الطفل وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين".*
*وقال ابن كثير " أن الله قد اصطفاها، أي: اختارها؛ لكثرة عبادتها وزهادتها وشرفها  وطهارتها من الأكدار والوساوس، واصطفاها ثانياً مرة بعد مرة لجلالتها على  نساء العالمين".*
*وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره لسورة يوسف أن الشيخ أبو الحسن الأشعري قد نقل  عن أهل السنة والجماعة(2): " أنه ليس في النساء نبية إنما فيهن  صديقات كما قال تعالي مخبراً عن أشرفهن مريم بنت عمران".*
*وقال الأستاذ أحمد بهجت " أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها  ويجعلها على رأس نساء الوجود ... هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد ...  وهي أعظم فتاة في الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق الآخرة "(3).*
*كما قال عنها أيضاً " الأميرة التي توجها الله على نساء العالمين  "(4).*
* وقال الأستاذ أحمد شلبي " أن مريم لم تصطف مرة واحدة ولكن ثلاث  مرات!!!*
*إحداهن .. " وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ "!!!  *
*والثانية .. " .. يا مريم .. أن الله اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ ..  "!!*
*والثالثة .. " وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ  "!!!*
*ثلاث مرات .. اصطفاء .. من اصطفاء .. من اصطفاء ..  لماذا!؟!!*
*لآن ما سوف ما يُلقى عليها .. لا تحتمله نساء العالمين ..  *
*فتحتم أن تكون أعلى .. لأنها ستحمل .. ما لم  يحملن!!!*
*" وكلمته .. ألقاها .. إلى مريم .. "!!!(5) *
*وقال الأستاذ عزت السعدني " السيدة مريم أظهر نساء الخلق أجمعين  "(6).*
*وقال الأستاذ حسن دوح " مريم سيدة نساء العالم ... سيدة نساء الدنيا  والآخرة "(7).*
*وقالت د. عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطيء) " إن مريم أفضل من جميع  النساء من حواء إلى آخر امرأة تقوم عليها الساعة وأن الله تعالى خصها بما لم  يُوتِْه امرأة غيرها قط "(8).*
*كما قالت عنها أيضاً " عندما أتكلم عن السيدة مريم أم المسيح عليهما  السلام،*
*أجد حرجاً بالغاً لما أتهيب من شخصية أم ليست كمثلها أخرى من الأمهات  بمن فيهن أمهات الأنبياء عليهم السلام "(9). *
*وقال د. عطية عامر في كتابه قراءة جديدة للقرآن، تحت عنوان المرأة  المثالية: " فمن هي تلك المرأة التي ذكر القرآن أن الله اصطفاها مرتين في آية  واحدة؟ أسمها " مريم ابنة عمران". ذكرها الله في قرآنه بالاسم مرات ومرات، وفصل  قصة حياتها مرة بعد مرة، وخصص سورة كاملة تحمل اسمها. وهو فضل لم تحظى به امرأة في  القرآن، وشرف كبير لمريم تلك التي نعدها صورة صادقة للمرأة المثالية في كل زمان  ومكان "(10). *

*4 – النذيرة لله من قبل أن تولد: *
* " إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا  فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّراً فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ "  (آل عمران: 35).*
* قال الزمخشري " روي أنها كانت عاقرا لم تلد إلى أن عجزت، فبينما هي في ظل شجرة بصرت  بطائر يطعم فرخاً له فتحرّكت نفسها للولد وتمنته، فقالت: اللهم إن لك عليّ نذراً  شكراً إن رزقتني ولداً أن أتصدق به على بيت المقدس فيكون من سدنته وخدمه، فحملت  بمريم وهلك عمران وهي حامل " مُحَرَّرًا " معتقاً لخدمة بيت المقدس لا يدَ لي عليه  ولا أستخدمه ولا أشغله بشيء، وكان هذا النوع من النذر مشروعاً عندهم. وروي: أنهم  كانوا ينذرون هذا النذر، فإذا بلغ الغلام خير بين أن يفعل وبين أن لا يفعل. وعن  الشعبي " مُحَرَّرًا ": مخلصاً للعبادة، وما كان التحرير إلا للغلمان، وإنما  بنت الأمر على التقدير، أو طلبت أن ترزق ذكراً " فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا " الضمير ل  (ما في بطني)، وإنما أنث على المعنى لأن ما في بطنها كان أنثى في علم الله، أو على  تأويل الحبلة أو النفس أو النسمة "(11).*

*5 – حفظها وأبنها من مس الشيطان وطهارتهما من الذنوب:  *
* كانت العذراء القديسة مريم هي الوحيدة بين رجال ونساء العالمين، بمن  فيهم الأنبياء، المطهرة والطاهرة، بحسب هذا المفهوم، من الذنوب حتى من قبل أن تولد،  وأن الشيطان لم يمسها منذ لحظة ولادتها من بطن أمها إلى لحظة وفاتها، كانت معصومة  من مس الشيطان، خاصة في فترة حملها بالمسيح وولادته!!ّ *
*قال الرازي " ثم حكى الله تعالى عنها كلاماً ثالثاً وهو قولها " وِإِنّى  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَوَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  ٱلشَّيْطَٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ " وذلك لأنه لما فاتها ما كانت تريد من أن يكون رجلاً  خادماً للمسجد تضرعت إلى الله تعالى في أن يحفظها من الشيطان الرجيم، وأن يجعلها من  الصالحات القانتات، وتفسير الشيطان الرجيم قد تقدم في أول الكتاب. ولما حكى الله  تعالى عن حنة هذه الكلمات قال: " فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ " ... ذكر  المفسرون في تفسير ذلك القبول الحسن وجوهاً: الوجه الأول: أنه تعالى عصمها  وعصم ولدها عيسى عليه السلام من مس الشيطان روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال " ما من مولود يولد إلا والشيطان يمسه حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من  مس الشيطان إلا مريم وابنها " ثم قال أبو هريرة: اقرؤا إن شئتم " وَإِنِّي  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ".*
*وروى الأمام الطبري في تفسيره عدة روايات تؤكد نفس المعنى ونفس  الحديث: *
*"تعني بقولها: " وِإِنّى أُعِيذُهَا  بِكَ وَذُرّيَّتَهَا " وإني أجعل معاذها ومعاذ ذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم بك ... عن  أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله (ص) " مَا مِنْ نَفْسِ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ  وَالشَّيْطَانُ يَنَالُ مِنْهُ تِلْكَ الطَّعْنَةَ، وَبِهَا يَسْتَهِلُّ  الصَّبِيُّ؛ إِلاَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَرْيَمَ ابْنَةِ عِمْرَانَ فَإِنَّها لَمَّا  وَضَعَتْها قَالَتْ: " رَبّ إِنّى أُعِيذُهَا وَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَٰنِ  ٱلرَّجِيمِ " فَضُرِبَ دُونَها حِجابٌ، فَطَعَنَ فِيهِ " ... " ما مِنْ  بَنِي آدَمَ مَوْلُودٌ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ قَدْ مَسَّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ حِينَ يُولَدُ،  فَيَسْتَهِلّ صَارِخاً بِمَسِّهِ إيَّاهُ؛ غَيْرَ مَرْيَمَ وَابْنِها ... "  كُلُّ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ يَمَسُّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ  بأُصْبُعِهِ، إِلاَّ مَرْيَمَ وَابْنَهَا " ... " ما مِنْ  مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ عَصَرَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ عَصْرَةً أَوْ  عَصْرَتَيْنِ؛ إِلاَّ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْيَمَ " ... عن ابن عباس،  قال: ما ولد مولود إلا وقد استهلّ، غير المسيح ابن مريم لم يسلط عليه الشيطان  ولم يَنْهَزْه".*
* وعن وهب بن منبه يقول: لما ولد عيسى، أتت الشياطين إبليس،  فقالوا: أصبحت الأصنام قد نكست رؤوسها، فقال: هذا في حادث حدث! وقال: مكانكم! فطار  حتى جاء خافقي الأرض، فلم يجد شيئاً، ثم جاء البحار فلم يجد شيئاً، ثم طار أيضاً  فوجد عيسى قد ولد عند مذود حمار، وإذا الملائكة قد حفت حوله؛ فرجع إليهم فقال:  إن نبياً قد ولد البارحة ما حملت أنثى قط ولا وضعت إلا أنا بحضرتها إلا هذه!  فأْيِسُوا أن تعبد الأصنام بعد هذه الليلة، ولكن ائتوا بني آدم من قبل الخفة  والعجلة.*
*وأيضاً " كُلُّ بَنِي آدَمَ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِي جَنْبِهِ إِلاَّ  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ، جُعِلَ بَيْنَهُما وَبَيْنَهُ حجابٌ، فأصَابَتِ  الطَّعْنَةُ الحِجابَ وَلَمْ يَنْفُذْ إِلَيْهِمَا شَيْءً وذكر لنا أنهما كانا لا  يصيبان الذنوب كما يصيبها سائر بني آدم. وذكر لنا أن عيسى كان يمشي على البحر كما  يمشي على البرّ مما أعطاه الله تعالى من اليقين والإخلاص.*

* وأيضاً " كُلُّ آدَمِيٍّ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِي جَنْبِهِ  غَيْرَ عِيسَى وأُمِّهِ، كانا لا يُصِيبانِ الذُّنُوبَ كَما يُصَيبُها بَنُو  آدَمَ " قال: وقال عيسى (ص) فيما يثني على ربه: " وأعاذني وأمي من  الشيطان الرجيم فلم يكن له علينا سبيل".*
* وهذه الأحاديث وهذه الروايات تكررت عند معظم المفسرين كما وردت في كتب  الصحاح خاصة كتاب الصحيح البخاري الذي يعتبره علماء المسلمين الكتاب الثاني بعد  القرآن.*

*6- تقبلها الله بقبول حسن ورباها في الهيكل واشرف على تربيتها بملائكته  وأطعمها من طعام أهل الجنة:*
* يقول القرآن والحديث أن العذراء القديسة مريم نشأت نشأة متميزة على  سائر البشر في العالمين، فيقال أنها تربت في الهيكل بمجرد بلوغها سن الثالثة، وعاشت  في الهيكل حتى خطبت ليوسف النجار، أي عاشت كل حياتها منذ الطفولة منقطعة للعبادة  ولا تعرف شيئاً غير العبادة. وأن الله تقبلها قبولاً حسناً وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً،  أي تربت ونمت ونشأت تحت رعاية الله المباشرة، وأن الله كان يعتني بها وقد حفظها من  مس الشيطان كما بينا أعلاه. وأنها الإنسانة الوحيدة في العالمين التي أطعمها الله  من طعام الجنة، فيقال أن الملائكة كانوا يكلمونها ويأتون لها بطعام من السماء  (الجنة)(12). *
*قال الرازي " أن الله تعالى تقبلها بقبول حسن، ما روي أن حنة حين ولدت  مريم لفتها في خرقة وحملتها إلى المسجد ووضعتها عند الأحبار أبناء هارون، وهم في  بيت المقدس كالحجبة في الكعبة، وقالت: خذوا هذه النذيرة، فتنافسوا فيها لأنها كانت  بنت إمامهم، وكان بنو ماثان رؤوس بني إسرائيل وأحبارهم وملوكهم فقال لهم زكريا: أنا  أحق بها عندي خالتها فقالوا لا حتى نقترع عليها، فانطلقوا وكانوا سبعة وعشرين إلى  نهر فألقوا فيه أقلامهم التي كانوا يكتبون الوحي بها على أن كل من ارتفع قلمه فهو  الراجح، ثم ألقوا أقلامهم ثلاث مرات، ففي كل مرة كان يرتفع قلم زكريا فوق الماء  وترسب أقلامهم فأخذها زكريا "(13).*
*وقال الطبري " يعني بذلك جل ثناؤه: تقبل مريم من أمها حنة بتحريرها  إياها للكنيسة وخدمتها، وخدمة ربها بقبول حسن، والقبول: مصدر من قبلها ربها ...  وأما قوله: " وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا " فإن معناه: وأنبتها ربها في  غذائه ورزقه نباتاً حسناً حتى تمت فكملت امرأة بالغة تامة ... قال الله عزّ  وجلّ: " فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ " قال: تقبل من أمها ما أرادت  بها للكنيسة وآجرها فيها " وَأَنبَتَهَا "، قال: نبتت في غذاء  الله".*
* ويكمل الطبري فيقول " عن قتادة في قوله: " كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا  زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقاً " قال: كنا نحدّث أنها  كانت تؤتى بفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف، وفاكهة الصيف في الشتاء".*
*وقال ابن كثير " وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا "، أي: جعلها شكلاً  مليحاً، ومنظراً بهيجاً، ويسر لها أسباب القبول، وقرنها بالصالحين من عباده؛ تتعلم  منهم العلم والخير والدين ... ثم أخبر تعالى عن سيادتها وجلالتها في محل عبادتها،  فقال " كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا ٱلْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا  رِزْقًا". قال مجاهد ... وجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، وفاكهة الشتاء في  الصيف". *
*وقال الطبرسي "عن ابن عباس " وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً " أي:  جعل نشوءها نشوءا حسنا. وقيل: سوى خلقها، فكانت تنبت في يوم ما ينبت غيرها في  عام، عن ابن عباس. وقيل: أنبتها في رزقها وغذائها حتى نمت امرأة  بالغة تامة، عن ابن جريج. وقال ابن عباس: لما بلغت تسع سنين، صامت النهار  وقامت الليل، وتبتلت حتى غلبت الأحبار ... " كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا  الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا  قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ  حِسَابٍ " يعني وجد زكريا عندها فاكهة في غير حينها، فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء  وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف، غضا طريا، عن ابن عباس وقتادة ومجاهد والسدي. وقيل:  إنها لم ترضع قط، وإنما كان يأتيها رزقها من الجنة عن الحسن. " قَالَ  يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا " يعني: قال لها زكريا: كيف لك؟ ومن أين لك هذا؟  كالمتعجب منه " قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ " أي: من الجنة".*
* وقال الأستاذ محمود شلبي " فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن .. أي بأحسن قبول ..  وأي قبول هو أحسن من اختيارها أن تكون هي وأبنها .. آية للعالمين؟!  *
*وأنبتها نبات حسن .. أي أحسن إنبات .. طفولتها في رعاية أمها الصالحة ..  في الناصرة .. وسنوات من بعدها .. في الهيكل .. في كفالة زكريا!!!*
*فلما أسلمتها أمها .. إلى الهيكل .. وأخذها زكريا في كفالته .. عكفت في  محرابها .. أي معبدها .. المخصص لها .. تتعبد .. وتتأمل .. وتركع وتسجد .. ومن  حولها في كل مكان .. الترانيم والصلوات!!!*
*... كل مرة .. يدخل عليها (زكريا) محرابها ..ليتفقد شئونها .. يفاجأ  بعجائب لا تخطر على باله!!! .. فاكهة .. ليست كفاكهة الدنيا .. رزقاً؟!! .. لا يخطر  على قلب بشر .. "(14). *

*7 - وأن الله جعلها مع أبنها آية للعالمين: *
* يقول القرآن " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا  مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الأنبياء:  91). فقد كانت آية في ميلادها ونشأتها واختيار  الله واصطفائه لها وأطعمها من الجنة. *
*قال الرازي " أما مريم فآياتها كثيرة: أحدها: ظهور الحبل فيها لا  من ذكر فصار ذلك آية ومعجزة خارجة عن العادة. وثانيها: أن رزقها كان يأتيها به  الملائكة من الجنة وهو قوله تعالى: " أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ  ٱللَّهِ". وثالثها ورابعها: قال الحسن إنها لم تلتقم ثدياً يوماً قط وتكلمت هي  أيضاً في صباها".*
*قال الأمام محمد أبو زهرة " هذه الأحوال التي اكتنفت الحمل بالبتول  مريم، وولادتها وتربيتها، ويلاحظ القارئ، أن العبادة والنسك أظلاها، وهي  جنين في بطن أمها إلى أن بلغت مبلغ النساء واصطفاها الله لأمر جلل خطير "(15).*
* وهنا تبرز عدة أسئلة هي: لماذا اصطفى الله العذراء وطهرها من دون نساء  العالمين؟ ولماذا جعلها آية للعالمين؟ ولماذا عصمها من الزلل والخطيئة؟  *
* وللإجابة على هذه الأسئلة يقول الأمام أبو زهرة " ولقد كانت تلك  التنشئة الطاهرة التي تكونت في ظلها بريئة من دنس الرزيلة – لا يجد لها الشيطان  سبيلا أو منفذا ينفذ إلى النفس منها – تمهيداً لأمر جليل قد اصطفاها الله تعالى له  دون العالمين ... وقد كان ذلك الاصطفاء هو اختيار الله لها لأن تكون أماً لمن  يولد من غير نطفة آدمية". *
* وهنا يبرز سؤال آخر وهو: إذا كانت رسالة العذراء هي أن تكون أماً  للمسيح، فمن يكون إذاً المسيح؟ وهل حدث ذلك مع بقية أمهات الأنبياء؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

* ويجيبنا الأستاذ أحمد بهجت فيقول " أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها ويجعلها على رأس نساء الوجود  ... هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد ...*
*وهي أعظم فتاة في الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق  الآخرة "(16).*
*  أما السؤال الأول فلا نجد له إجابة إلا في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول "   ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت  الناموس  ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني " (غل4: 4و5).*
*وإجابة السؤال الثاني نجدها في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً، وهي: لأن المسيح هو  كلمة الله " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.  هذا  كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما  كان. فيه  كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ... والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا   ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " (يو1: 1-3 و14)، وحكمة الله وقوة الله " فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " (2كو1: 24)، " المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو2: 3)، " بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله " (1كو1: 30)، وصورة الله " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا  للّه " (في2: 6)، " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور" (كو1: 15)، بهاء مجده ورسم جوهرة " الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته  "  (عب1: 2)، الذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله والواحد معه في الجوهر "  أنا  والآب واحد " (يو10: 30)، " الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في  حضن  الآب هو خبر " (يو1: 18)!!! *

*8 – ما بين آدم والمسيح: *
*يزعم  البعض ويقولون أن الله خلق آدم بدون أب ولا أم، وأنه خلق حواء من  أب ولكن  بدون أم، وهكذا وُلد المسيح من أم بلا أب مثلما ولدت حواء من أب بلا  أم، بل ويقول  بعضهم أن آدم أعظم من المسيح!!!*
* كما يقول البعض أيضاً هل تكون معجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب أعظم من  خلق الكون بما فيه من مجرات ونجوم وكواكب؟!!*
*ونقول  لهم جميعاً أن الله خلق الكون كله بما فيه من مخلوقات ووضع له  نواميس  ثابتة لا يتعداها، وهو ما يعرف بقوانين الطبيعة أو ناموس الطبيعة، يقول   الكتاب عن الإنسان: " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكرا وأنثى  خلقهم. وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا واكثروا وأملأوا الأرض " (تك1:  27و28). وعن خلقة الحيوان والطير والأسماك والنباتات يقول " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل  ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الأرض. وكان كذلك. فأخرجت الأرض عشبا  وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه وشجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه  ... فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الأنفس الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها  المياه كأجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه ... وقال الله  لتخرج الأرض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها. بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض  كأجناسها. وكان كذلك. فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها  والبهائم كأجناسها وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها "  (تك1: 11و12و21و24و25).*
*وفي تسبحته  العظيمة يقول داود النبي بالروح القدس "  سبحيه يا  أيتها الشمس والقمر سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور. سبحيه يا سماء  السموات ويا أيتها  المياه التي فوق السموات. لتسبح اسم الرب لأنه أمر فخلقت. وثبتها إلى الدهر  الأبد. وضع لها حدا فلن تتعداه " (مز148).*
*ومن ثم  فمعجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب هي أعجب وأعظم! لماذا؟ *

*أولاً:  لأن آدم كان هو  الإنسان الأول الذي خلقه الله مباشرة ولم يُولد من أب أو  أم لأنه لم يكن هناك قبله رجل أو امرأة ليولد منهما، فقد كان هو  الإنسان  الأول، ومن ثم فقد خلقه الله من التراب مباشرة بدون أب أو  أم.  وما كان من  الممكن أن يولد آدم من أب وأم!! لأن ذلك يتطلب أن يكون هناك  أب مخلوق وأم مخلوقه  بنفس الطريقة التي خلق بها آدم وحواء أو بأي طريقة  أخرى يراها الله، فيكون هذا الأب  الأول هو آدم، أو الإنسان الأول، وهذه  الأم الأولى هي حواء لأنها أم كل إنسان  حي!! كما خُلقت  حواء من ضلع أخذه الله من أضلاع آدم، دون أن يكون لها أب أو أم، ولم  يكن  آدم أباً لها لأنه لم يتزوج بامرأة أخرى لينجبها، ولا حتى حبل بها وولدها!!   فكيف يكون أبوها وهي مخلوقة مثله من الله مباشرة وأن كانت منه؟! " فأوقع  الرب الإله  سباتا على آدم فنام ...فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي  أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من  امرءٍ أخذت " (تك2: 21-23).*
*ويقول   العلامة الفخر الرازي بلسان أئمة المفسرين في تفسير قوله " وَلَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا  الْأِنْسَانَ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَأٍ مَسْنُونٍ " (الحجر:  26):  " ثبت بالدلائل القاطعة أنه  يمتنع القول بوجود حوادث لا أول لها، وإذا  ثبت هذا ظهر وجوب انتهاء  الحوادث إلى حادث أول هو أول الحوادث، وإذا كان كذلك  فلا بد من انتهاء الناس إلى إنسان هو أول الناس، وإذا كان كذلك فذلك الإنسان الأول  غير مخلوق معالأبوين فيكون مخلوقاً لا محالة بقدرة الله تعالى. فقوله:  " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنْسَٰنَ " إشارة إلى ذلك الإنسان الأول، والمفسرون أجمعوا على أن المراد  منههو آدم عليه السلام، ونقل في "  كتب الشيعة  " عن محمد بن علي الباقر عليه السلام أنه قال: قد انقضى قبل آدم الذي هو أبونا ألف ألف آدم أو أكثر وأقول: هذا لا  يقدح في حدوث العالم بل لأمر كيف كان، فلا بد من الانتهاء إلى إنسان أول  هو أول الناس وأما أن ذلك الإنسان هو أبونا آدم، فلا طريق إلى إثباته إلا  من جهة السمع".*
*كانت  الضرورة وحدها هي التي جعلت آدم وحواء يوجدان بهذه الطريقة التي  وجدا  بها، أي بواسطة عمل الله مباشرة وبعيداً عن ناموس الوراثة والولادة التي  تتطلب  وجود أب وأم. وبعد خلق آدم وحواء بهذه الكيفية لم يعد هناك حاجة  لولادة أحد من غير  أم أو أب فقد وضع الله ناموس الوراثة والولادة عن طريق  الذكر والأنثى. ومن هنا فلا  يوجد أي وجه للمقارنة بين آدم أو حواء  والمسيح، فقد ولد المسيح بطريقة إعجازية  خارقة لناموس الوراثة والولادة،  وقد أنفرد وتميز بهذه الولادة، التي لم تحدث ولن  تحدث لأحد على الإطلاق،  وحده!! لماذا؟ لأنه القدوس ابن الله العلي، الذي يفوق  الملائكة والبشر،  الأعظم.*
*ثانياً:  أما  المسيح فقد كانت ولادته من أم بلا أب خارقة لكل نواميس الطبيعة  والكون  والولادة. لم يكن هناك حاجة لخرق نواميس الطبيعة والكون لو كان المسيح مجرد   إنسان مثل سائر البشر أو مجرد نبي مثل سائر الأنبياء!! وقد ولد جميع  الأنبياء في كل  العصور من أباء وأمهات وبولادة عادية مثل سائر البشر وأدوا  رسالتهم كما أراد لها  الله!! ولكن لأن المسيح فوق الجميع وفوق الطبيعة  ونواميسها فقد ولد هكذا. كان  المسيح كلمة الله التي ألقي إلى مريم وروح  منه. وسوف نبين في الفصل التالي رأي  الذين قالوا أنه الروح، روح الله،  الذي ظهر لمريم ثم حل فيها، رأته قبل أن يحل فيها  ويتمثل بشراً، أو أنه  روح من روح، بينما آدم خلق من طين من حمأ مسنون و " سَوَّاهُ  وَنَفَخَ  فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ " (السجدة: 9)، إلا أن نفخه الله في آدم هي المعطية   الحياة أما المسيح فبالرغم أنه من روح الله " من روحنا " (الأنبياء 91   والتحريم 12)، إلا أنه هو ذاته " وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ   وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " ومن ثم كان المسيح يلقب دائما بروح الله ويخاطب ب " يا  روح  الله " وفي حديث نبوي جاء في جامع الترمزي وكذلك في مشكاة المصابيح  وكتاب ظلال  الجنة يصف المسيح بقوله " وعيسى روح الله وكلمته، وجاء في السيرة  النبوية أنه عندما سأل النجاشي ملك الحبشة " ماذا يقول صاحبكم في ابن مريم؟ قال  يقول فيه الله هو روح الله وكلمته أخرجه من العذراء التي لم يقربها  بشر". كما تقول الأحاديث الخاصة بنزوله آخر الزمان أنه ينادى بلقب " روح  الله".*
* ويقول  الكتاب المقدس في الفرق بين آدم والمسيح " هكذا مكتوب أيضا. صار آدم الإنسان الأول  (آدم) نفسا حية وآدم الآخير (المسيح) روحا محييا ... الإنسان الأول  من الأرض ترابي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء " (1كو15: 45-47)،  وقال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه موضحاً الفرق بينه وبين الجميع " انتم من اسفل.  أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم " (يو8:  23-24)، وقال عنه يوحنا المعمدان " الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع.والذي من  الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع " (يو3:  31).*

*---*
*(1) محمود شلبي " حياة المسيح " دار الجيل بيروت، ص 19.*

*(2) يقول الشيخ القرضاوي: أهل السنة  والجماعة هم جمهرة الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين أئمة الدين المشاهير (كتاب " الشفاعة  " مكتبة نهضة مصر بالفجالة) ص 12.*

*(3) أحمد بهجت، أنبياء الله ص 331.*

*(4) الأهرام، رمضان 1980م (في مقالة بعنوان "طين عيسى". *

*(5) أحمد شلبي ص 20 و 21.*

*(6) جريدة الأهرام 13/1/1998م (في مقالة بعنوان وأنك لعلى خلق  عظيم).*

*(7) أخبار اليوم في 15/1/1980م.*

*(8) جريدة الأهرام في 27/2/1994م.*

*(9) جريدة الأهرام في 26/2/1994م.*

*(10) د. عطية عامر " قراءة جديدة " ص 62.*

*(11) وجاء  في كتب الأساطير المسيحية المسماة بالأبوكريفيا، أي  الخفية،والمزيفة،  وخاصة كتب يعقوب التمهيدي أو الأولي " ونزلت(حنة أم مريم وهي  حزينة لأنها  عاقر)، نحو الساعة التاسعة، إلى الحديقة لتتنزَّه، وإذ رأت شجرة الغار،   جلست تحتها، ووجَّهت صلواتها إلى الربّ، قائلة: "يا إله آبائي، باركني  واستجبْ  صلاتي، كما باركت أحشاء سارة ورزقتها إسحق أبناً". ورأت على شجرة  الغار، وهى ترفع  عينَيها إلى السماء، عشَّ دوري، فصاحت بألم: "وا أسفي!  بماذا يمكنني أن أقارن؟  لمَنْ أدين بالحياة لأكون ملعونة هكذا في حضور  أبناء إسرائيل؟ انهم يسخرون منى  ويحقَّرونني وقد طردوني من هيكل الربّ. وا  أسفي! ماذا أُشبه؟ أيمكنني أن أُقارن  بطيور السماء؟ لكن الطيور ولَود  أمامك، يا ربّ. أيمكنني أن أُقارَن بحيوانات الأرض؟  لكنها وَلود.لا، لا  يمكنني أن أُقارن بالبحر، لأنه مسكون بأسماك، ولا بالأرض، لأنها  تعطى  ثماراً في أوانها، وتبارك الربّ". وإذا بملاك الربّ طار نحوها وقال لها:  "يا  حنة، أن الله سمع صلاتك؛ سوف تحبلين وتلدين، ويكون نسلك مشهوراً في  العالم بأسره."  فقالت حنة: "ليحي الربّ، إلهي؛ سواء كان صبيّا أم بنتاً ما  ألدُه فسوف أُقدمه  للربّ، وسوف يكرَّس حياته للخدمة الإلهية".*

*(12) جاء في الإنجيل الأبوكريفي المسمى بإنجيل يعقوب التمهيدي ف 8 " وكانت  مريم في هيكل الرب كأنما كانت يمامة تقطن هناك وتتناول طعامها من يدي  ملاك". وجاء في ف15 " وتلقت طعام من يد ملاك". وجاء في كتاب  يسمى بمتى المنحول " يوميا يتحدث ملاك الله لها، يومياً تتسلم  طعاماً من يدي الرب". ويقول كتاب ميلاد مريم ف 9 " فالعذراء التي كانت معتادة على  الوجوه الملائكية".*

*(13) جاء  في كتاب إنجيل مولد مريم وميلاد المخلَّص المنحول ف 6 " كانت مريم  موضع  إعجاب للشعب كلّه، فحين كانت في الثالثة من عمرها، كانت تمشي بوقار،  وتكرَّس  نفسها لتسبحة  الربّ بغيرة وهمة إلى حد أن الجميع كانوا مصعوقين إعجاباً ودهشةً:  فلم  تكن تبدو طفلةً، بل تظهر كبيرة ومُشبَعة أعواماً، من فرط تفرُّغها للصلاة   بعناية ومثابرة. وكان وجهها يسطع كالثلج، بحيث يكاد لا يمكن تأمل وجهها ...  وكانت  قد فرضت على نفسها نظاماً هو الدأب على التضرع منذ الصباح حتى  الساعة الثالثة  وتكريس نفسها للعمل اليدوي منذ الساعة الثالثة حتى  التاسعة. ومنذ الساعة التاسعة،  لم تتوقَّف عن الصلاة إلى أن يظهر ملاك الربّ؛ إذاك كانت تتلقى طعامها من  يده،  لتتقدَّم في صورة أفضل في محبة الله. ومن العذارى الأُخريات كلّهن  الأكبر  سناً منها واللواتي كانت تتهذَّب وإياهن في خدمة الله، لم توجد مَنْ هي   أدقُّ في السهر، أعلم بحكمة شريعة الله، أكثر امتلاءً تواضعاً، أمهر في  إنشاد  مزامير داود، أكثر امتلاءً محبةً لطيفةً، أنقى عفَّةً، أكمل في كل  فضيلة. لأنها كانت وفيَّة، مستقرة، مثابرة، وكانت تفيض في كلّ يوم مواهب من كلّ نوع. *
* لم يسمعها أحد قطً تقول سوءاً، ولم يرها أحد قط  تغضب، كلّ أحاديثها كانت مملوءة لطافةً، وكانت الحقيقة تظهر من فمها.   كانت منشغلةً دوماً بالصلاة وتأمُّل شريعة الله، وكانت تنشر اهتمامها على  رفيقاتها،  متخوَّفة من أن تخطئ إحداهن بالكلام، أو ترفع صوتها ضاحكةً، أو  تنتفخ كبرياءَ، أو  تكون لها مسالك سيئة حيال أبيها وأُمها. وكانت تحمد  الله بلا انقطاع، ولئلا يتمكَّن  مَنْ يحيّونها  من أن يحرفوها عن تسبيح الله، كانت تجبيهم: " الشكر لله! " ومنها  جاءت  العادة التي اتَّبعها الناس الوَرعون بالإجابة على مَنْ يحيّونهم: " الشكر   لله! " كانت تتناول كلّ يوم الطعام الذي كانت تتلقاه من يد الملاك، وتوزع  على الفقراء الغذاء الذي كان يسملَّها إياه كهنة الهيكل. وكان الملائكة يُرَون  غالباً جداً يتحدثون معها، وكانوا يطيعونها بأعظم احترام. وإذا لمسها شخص بعاهة  ما، كان يرتدُّ متعافياً على الفور.*
*وجاء في ف 9 " وحدث أن مريم بلغت الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، مما جعل  الفريسيين يقولون، حسب العادة، أن المرأة  لا تستطيع البقاء مصلَّيةً في الهيكل. وتقرَّر إرسال بشير إلى  أسباط  إسرائيل كلّها، لتجتمع في اليوم الثالث ... وقال رئيس الكهنة في اليوم   التالي: "على مَنْ لا زوجه له يأتي وليحملْ قلماً في يده ... وقد دخل رئيس  الكهنة  قدس الأقداس. وفيما كان يصلي، ظهر له الملاك، قائلاً: "ها هو هذا  القلم الصغير جداً  الذي لم تُعرْه أي انتباه؛ حين تأخذه وتعطيه فيه  العلامة التي ذكرتها لك." وكان ذلك  القلم ليوسف، وكان شيخاً وذا مظهر  بائس، ولم يُرد المطالبة بقلمه، خشية اضطراره إلى  أخذ مريم، وفيما كان  واقفاً بتواضع خلف كلّ الآخرين، صاح به الكاهن أَبياتار بصوت  عال: "تعال،  وتسلَّم قلمك، فأنت منتظَر." فدنا يوسف، مرتعباً، لان رئيس الكهنة  ناداه  بصوت عال جداً. وعندما مدَّ يده لتسلُّم قلمه، خرجت من طرف ذلك القلم على   الفور حمامةٌ أبيض من الثلج وذات جمال خارق، طارت طويلاً تحت قباب الهيكل،  توجّهت  نحو السماوات.*
*  إذ اك هنّأ الشعب كلّه الشيخ، قائلاً: "لقد أصبحت محظوظاً في سنَّك   الطاعنة، واختارك الله وأشار إليك لتُعهد مريم إليك." وقال له الكهنة:  "تقبَّلْها،  فعليك ظهر خيار الله". *

*(14) محمود شلبي ص 30 و 31.*

*(15) الأمام محمد أبو زهرة " محاضرات في النصرانية " ص 14.*

*(16) أحمد بهجت، أنبياء الله ص 312.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الخامس*​ *تميز المسيح بميلاده المعجز الذي لا مثيل له ولا شبيه!!*​ 
*1 – البشارة بالحبل بالمسيح في القرآن: *
* جاءت القصة القرآنية لبشارة الملاك أو الملائكة للعذراء بميلاد المسيح  قريبة جداً من قصة البشارة كما وردت بالإنجيل حيث تقول " فَأَرْسَلْنَا  إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا. قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ تَقِيًّا.  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ ِلأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَمًا  زَكِيًّا " (مريم: 17-19). وفي هذه البشارة يؤكد القرآن حقيقة الميلاد المعجز  للمسيح حيث يؤكد أن العذراء حبلت وولدت بدون زرع بشر، وهي تتساءل عن كيفية ذلك "  قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ  أَكُنْ بَغِيًّا. قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ  هَيِّنٌ". وقد سبق وأكد لها أن الله سيهب لها " غُلاَمًا  زَكِيًّا". وقد قرأ البعض قوله " لأهب لك "؛ " ليهب  لك " أي، الله. فقد تم الحبل بالمسيح وميلاده بحسب هذه الآيات القرآنية  بعمل الله المباشر الذي فاق ناموس وقوانين الطبيعة والولادة التي وضعها الله  ذاته.*
* قال الزمخشري في تفسيره لقوله " فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا  رُوحَنَا "؛ " الروح: جبريل". *
* وقال الطبرسي في تفسير قوله " لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاماً "، أن  البعض قرأها " ليهب لك " أي الله والبعض الآخر قرأها كما هي وقال؛ "  القراءة ... " ليهب " بالياء. والباقون: " لأهب "  بالهمزة. الحجة: قال أبو علي: حجة من قال " لأهب " فأسند الفعل إلى  المتكلم. والهبة لله تعالى ... ومن قال " ليهب لك " فهو على  تصحيح اللفظ في المعنى. ففي قوله تعالى " ليهب " ضمير من قوله " ربك". وهو  سبحانه الواهب ... " فأرسلنا إليها روحنا " يعني جبرائيل ... فأتاها جبرائيل فانتصب  بين يديها في صورة آدمي صحيح، لم ينقص منه شيء. وقال أبو مسلم: إن الروح الذي  خلق منه المسيح، تصور لها إنساناً".*
*وقال الرازي " أنها لما جلست في ذلك المكان أرسل الله إليها الروح واختلف المفسرون في  هذا الروح فقال الأكثرون: إنه جبريل عليه السلام وقال أبو مسلم إنه الروح  الذي تصور في بطنها بشراً والأول أقرب لأن جبريل عليه السلام يسمى روحاً  ... وسمي روحاً لأنه روحاني وقيل خلق من الروح وقيل لأن الدين يحيا به أو  سماه الله تعالى بروحه على المجاز محبة له وتقريباً كما تقول لحبيبك روحي وقرأ أبو  حيوة روحنا بالفتح لأنه سبب لما فيه روح العباد ... أو لأنه من المقربين وهم  الموعودون بالروح أي مقربنا وذا روحنا وإذا ثبت أنه يسمى روحاً فهو هنا يجب أن يكون  المراد به هو لأنه قال: " إِنَّمَا أَنَاْ رَسُولُ رَبّكِ لأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَٰماً  زَكِيّاً " (مريم: 19).*
* وهنا ينقل الطبرسي، عن أبي مسلم ": إن الروح الذي خلق منه المسيح،  تصور لها إنساناً". وينقل الرازي عن أبو مسلم أيضاً أن الروح ذاته والذي  تصور للعذراء مريم هو " الروح الذي تصور في بطنها بشراً "!! أي أن الروح ذاته الذي ظهر لها وتمثل لها بشراً هو الذي حل فيها  " إنه الروح الذي تصور في بطنها بشراً "!!!! أي أن المسيح أصلاً، روح من روح، سواء كان هذا الروح هو ملاك!! أو  روح الله ذاته، أي من ذات الله!! *
*أنه كلمته التي ألقاها إليها مباشرة وروح منه " يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ " (آل عمران: 45) و " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ  مِنْهُ " (النساء: 171). وكلمته هنا في الآية الأولى " بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " يأتي  أسمها مذكراً وليس مؤنثاً لأنها لقب للمسيح، " وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " في الآية الثانية تعني  روح الله أو من روح الله كقوله " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا "  (الأنبياء: 91). والمسيح يتميز هنا بكونه كلمة الله الذي ألقي إلى مريم فحبلت  به.*

* و تبين عبارة " وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " أن المسيح روح من الله، وهذا  يوضح معنى قوله " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا " حيث التعبير قد يكون على  الفاعل أو على المفعول على الفاعل هو جبريل النافخ, وعلى المفعول هو المسيح  روح الله الملقى إلى مريم – وبما أن الملقى إلى مريم هو روح منه، من الله, فيكون  قوله: فنفخنا فيها من روحنا على المفعول: أي نفخ الله روحه أي كلمته في العذراء  مريم بدون واسطة جبريل.*
* وقال الزمخشري في تفسير قوله " وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ  آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ " (المؤمنون: 50) "  لأنّ مريم ولدت من غير مسيس، وعيسى روح من الله ألقي إليها، وقد تكلم في  المهد وكان يحيي الموتى مع معجزات أخر، فكان آية من غير وجه". وكلمة  ألقي إليها تشير إلى وجوده السابق قبل أن يلقى إليها!!*

*2 – الحبل به وولادته من أم عذراء بدون أب بشري: *
* وتؤكد الآيات القرآنية على حقيقة ميلاد المسيح من أم بدون أب، وتميل  إلى وجوده السابق قبل ميلاده، فتقول " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا  فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً  لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الانبياء: 91). " وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي  أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا .. " (التحريم: 12).*
*قال الطبري في شرح " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا " فنفخنا  في جيب درعها من روحنا". وقال الجلالان " أي جبريل حيث نفخ في جيب درعها  فحملت بعيسى". وقال الزمخشري " معناه نفخنا الروح في عيسى فيها، أي: أحييناه في  جوفها". *
* وقال الطبرسي " أي: أجرينا فيها روح المسيح، كما يجري الهواء  بالنفخ. فأضاف الروح إلى نفسه على وجه الملك، تشريفا له في  الاختصاص". *
*وقال الرازي " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا " ظاهر الإشكال لأنه يدل على إحياء مريم عليها السلام. والجواب من  وجوه: أحدها: معناه فنفخنا الروح في عيسى فيها، أي أحييناه  في جوفها ... وثانيها: فعلنا النفخ في مريم عليها السلام من جهة روحنا وهو  جبريل عليه السلام لأنه نفخ في جيب درعها فوصل النفخ إلى جوفها ثم بين تعالى بأقصر  الكلام ما خص به مريم وعيسى عليهما السلام من الآيات".*
* وقال القرطبي " يعني أمرنا جبريل حتى نفخ في درعها، فأحدثنا بذلك النفخ المسيح في  بطنها. وقد مضى هذا في " النساء " و" مريم " فلا معنى للإعادة.*
* " آيَةً " أي علامة وأعجوبة للخلق، وعلما لنبوة عيسى، ودلالة  على نفوذ قدرتنا فيما نشاء". وقال ابن عباس والسمرقندي " فنفخ جبريل في جيب درعها بأمرنا".*
* وقال البيضاوي " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا " أي عيسى (ص) فيها  أي أحييناه في جوفها، وقيل فعلنا النفخ فيها". *
*وقال الشوكاني " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا " أضاف سبحانه  الروح إليه، وهو للملك تشريفاً وتعظيماً، وهو يريد روح عيسى". *
*وقال ابن عطية في تفسيره المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز " و "  الروح*
*" جبريل، وقيل عيسى، حكى الزجاج القولين. فمن قال إنه  جبريل قدر الكلام فتمثل هو لها. ومن قال إنه عيسى قدر الكلام فتمثل الملك  لها".*
* وقال البغوي " أي أمرنا جبرائيل حتى نفخ في جيب درعها، وأحدثنا بذلك  النفخ المسيح في بطنها، وأضاف الروح إليه تشريفاً لعيسى عليه السلام".  *
* وقال النسفي " أجرينا فيها روح المسيح أو أمرنا جبريل فنفخ في جيب  درعها فأحدثنا بذلك النفخ عيسى في بطنها، وإضافة الروح إليه تعالى  لتشريف عيسى عليه السلام".*
*وقال كذلك الماوردي " فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا " الآية: فيه قولان: أحدهما: يعني  الروح التي خلق منها المسيح حتى تمثل لها بشراً سوياً ...، وقيل: المراد من الروح عيسى عليه السلام، جاء في صورة بشر فحملت  به". وأضاف " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا " أي أجرينا فيها روح  المسيح كما يجري الهواء بالنفخ، فأضاف الروح إليه تشريفاً  له، وقيل بل أمر جبريل فحلّ جيب درعها بأصابعه ثم نفخ فيه فحملت من وقتها".  *
*وجاء في تفسير الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي " قوله: "  فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً " قال: تمثل لها روح عيسى في صورة بشر فحملته. قال:  حملت الذي خاطبها، دخل في فيها". *
*وهنا تأكيد آخر لوجود المسيح السابق للحبل به من العذراء، كروح، من  الروح القدس، روح من روح " الروح عيسى عليه السلام، جاء في صورة بشر فحملت  به "!! " تمثل لها روح عيسى في صورة بشر فحملته. قال: حملت الذي خاطبها، دخل في  فيها". وهذا يبدو واضحا جلياً في الأقوال التالية: *
* قال الأستاذ أحمد بهجت في تعليقه على قوله " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ. وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (آل عمران: 45 و46): *
* " زادت دهشة مريم .. قبل أن تحمله في بطنها تعرف اسمه .. وتعرف أنه  سيكون وجيهاً عند الله والناس، وتعرف أنه سيكلم الناس وهو طفل وهو كبير .. وقبل أن  يتحرك فم مريم بسؤال آخر .. رأت الروح الأمين يرفع يده ويدفع الهواء في اتجاه  مريم .. وجاءت نفخة الهواء مضيئة بنور لم تره " مريم " من قبل .. وتسلل هذا النور  إلى جسد مريم وملأه فجأة .. وقبل أن تسأل مريم سؤلاً آخر .. كان الروح  القدس قد اختفى بغير صوت .. *
*وهب الهواء البارد فارتعشت مريم .. أحست أن عقلها سيهرب منها هروب الطير  الخائف .. وعادت إلى محرابها مسرعة .. وهناك أغلقت عليها الباب وانخرطت في صلاة  عميقة .. وبكاء أعمق .. إنها تحس الفرح .. والدهشة .. والاضطراب .. والسلام العميق  .. وأنها ليست وحدها .. لم تعد وحدها، وهي تحس أنها لم يتركها وحيدة .. حركت  يده دفعة ملأتها من النور .. هذا النور يتحول داخل بطنها إلى طفل .. طفل سيصبح  عندما يكبر كلمة الله وروحه التي ألقاها إلى مريم ...*
* ومرت الأيام .. كان حملها يختلف عن النساء .. لم تمرض ولم تشعر بثقل  ولا أحست أن شيئاً زاد عليها ولا أرتفع بطنها كادة النساء .. كان حملها به نعمة  طيبة. *
* وجاء الشهر التاسع. وفي العلماء من يقول أن الفاء تفيد التعقيب السريع،  بمعنى أن مريم لم تحمل بعيسى تسعة أشهر، وإنما ولدت مباشرة كمعجزة  "(1). *
* وقال السيوطي في الدر المنثور " عن مجاهد رضي الله عنه قال: قالت  مريم: كنت إذا خلوت حدثني عيسى وكلمني وهو في بطني، وإذا كنت مع الناس سبح في بطني  وكبر وأنا أسمع".*
* وقال الأستاذ محمود شلبي " ولما كان جبريل هو الروح الأقدس " ِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ " .. أي الروح الأقدس .. أي الأعلى مرتبة وكلهم مقدسون أي مطهرون .. "  وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ " .. لأنهم أنوار .. وكان هو النافخ .. الحامل للكلمة ..  ليلقيها إلى مريم .. بالنفخ فيها .. " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا " .. أي من جبريل .. *
* أمتاز عيسى على غيره .. بأن جبريل هو النافخ ..أما سائر الناس  .. فتقوم الملائكة الموكلون بالأرحام بنفخ أرواحهم فيهم .. وشتان بين نفخ جبريل .. الروح القدس  .. وبين نفخ الملائكة الموكلة بالأرحام .. لأن مرتبتهم أدنى بكثير من مرتبة جبريل  .. الروح القدس .. أي أعلى الملائكة .. أي أقدسهم وأعظمهم .. وها هنا السر  الأعظم .. من تكوين المسيح .. ومعجزات المسيح .. كل إنسان فيه نسبة من  المادة أي الجسم .. ونسبة من الروح .. وهذه النسب مقدرة تقديراً دقيقاً .. بحيث  تحفظ استمرار التوازن مدى حياة الإنسان ..*
* فلما كان المسيح .. وأُلقيت كلمته إلى مريم .. عن طريق جبريل ..  الروح القدس .. رأساً .. " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا .. " عن طريق جبريل  ..*
*كانت النسبة الروحية في المسيح .. أضخم من النسبة الروحية المعتادة في  تكوين كل إنسان ... فلما زيدت النسبة الروحية في عيسى .. غلبت عليه صفات الروح ..  وظهرت منه .. تلك الخوارق التي أثارت خلخلة .. وجلجلة .. في عقول  الكثيرين!!!*
* فأخذ عيسى بسبب نفخة جبريل أعلى المراتب الروحية .. وكل ذلك مكنونا في  قوله: " وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ .. " ...*
* فالسر الأعظم .. أن النسبة الروحية في عيسى أضخم من المعتادة في  الناس .. فغلبت فيه صفات الروح .. على صفات الجسد ... فجاء عيسى .. وفيه صفات أعلى  نوع من الأرواح .. الذي يفعل ما شاء .. وهذا هو سر الطلسم في عيسى .. فهو يُحيي  الموتى .. ويمشى على الماء .. ويمشي في الهواء .. ويخلق الطير فيكون طيراً .. ويبرئ  الأكمه والأبرص .. بمجرد اللمس .. ولا يحتاج إلى طعام أو شراب .. لأن الروح لا تطعم  ولا تشرب .. فكيف بنفخة الروح القدس .. وهو آخذ من مرتبته .. *
* وهو يستطيع أن يتمثل فيما شاء من الهيئات والصور .. لأن هذا من صفات  الأرواح .. وقد ثبت هذا عنه في أكثر من موضع .. أن هيئته كانت تتغير إلى هيئة أخرى  ... *
*وهو ينبئهم بما يأكلون وما يدخرون .. وهذه صفة من صفات الأرواح. تعلم من  الغيوب إلى مسافات بعيدة في المكان والزمان ... فجاء جسده مجرد غلاف لطيف تتستر به .. روحه العلوية الُقدسية  ...*
* أنّ جبريل تمثل لمريم بَشَراً سَوِيّاً .. أي إنساناً .. أي شاباً  جميلاً .. على صورة ما .. لم تراها مريم من قبل .. وربما كانت هذه الصورة .. هي  صورة المسيح عندما يكتمل نموه .. ويكون شاباً .. ونبياً ورسولاً .. لتفهم مريم  من هذه التجربة .. أنه كما استطاع جبريل .. أن يتمثل بشراً هكذا .. فأن  الكلمة التي سوف تنفخ فيك يا مريم .. ستكون لها نفس الصورة فيما بعد .. ولا تعجبي  أن تتحول الكلمة إلى إنسان سويّ .. فها أنا جبريل أمامك .. وقد ظهرت في  صورة بشر!!! فكانت تجربة .. لمريم .. أن ترى صورة المسيح .. مقدماً ..  حين تمثل لها جبريل في هذه الصورة "(2). *
* وقال الصوفي الشهير ابن العربي " وتمثل لها جبريل أو الملك بشراً سوياً  وقال لها أنا رسول ربك لأهبك غلاماً زكياً فوهبها عيسى عليه السلام فكان  انفصال عيسى عن الملك المتمثل في صورة الرجل ولذلك حرج على صورة أبيه  ذكراً بشراً روحاً فجمع بين الصورتين اللتين كان عليهما أبوه الذي هو الملك فأنه  روح من حيث عينه بشر من حيث تمثله في صورة البشر "(3). *
* وقال الأستاذ منير عامر: " أراها دائماً كما يرى المتيقظ وقد أضاءت  بنورها قلبي. هي السيدة البتول التي خرج منها نور من النقاء الكامل؛ أسمه  المسيح عيسى بان مريم "(†). *

*3 – الحمل معجزاته ومدته: *
* تميز حبل العذراء بالمسيح بظواهر إعجازية ومعجزات وآيات وعجائب لم ولن  تحدث مع غيره على الإطلاق، فقد قال علماء الإسلام، أنه كان يسبح الله وهو في بطن  أمه كما سجد له يوحنا المعمدان (يحيي بن زكريا) وكلاهما جنين في بطن أمه، بل وقال  بعضهم أن مدة الحمل به لم تستغرق ساعة واحدة!! *

*(1) كان يكلم أمه ويسبح الله وهو في بطن أمه؛ يقول العلماء أن المسيح كان يكلم أمه ويسبح الله وهو جنين في بطنها،  فكيف يتأتى لجنين في بطن أمه أن يسبح الله، يقول القرآن أن الله هو الذي علمه كل  شيء قبل أن يولد " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (آل عمران: 48)، أنه لم يكن مثل أي مخلوق أو إنسان طبيعي، بل  كان فوق الطبيعة. ومن هنا قال البعض أن عملية الحمل، ككلمة الله أو ككائن ملائكي لم  تستغرق ساعة واحدة!! فقد جاء في الدر المنثور للسيوطي " عن مجاهد رضي الله عنه قال:  قالت مريم: كنت إذا خلوت حدثني عيسى وكلمني وهو في بطني، وإذا كنت مع الناس  سبح في بطني وكبر وأنا أسمع ... عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: حين  حملت وضعت. وأخرج ابن عساكر، عن الحسن رضي الله عنه قال: بلغني أن  مريم حملت لسبع أو تسع ساعات، ووضعته من يومها". أما غالبية المفسرين  المعاصرين فيرون أن مدة الحمل طبيعية وهذا يتفق مع قول الإنجيل " تمّت أيامها لتلد " (لو2: 6). *

*(2) مدة الحمل به؛ يقول القرآن في سورة مريم " فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ  مَكَاناً قَصِيّاً " (مريم: 22). وفي شرح هذه الآية أختلف العلماء والمفسرون في مدة الحمل فمنهم من قال أن  مدة الحمل طبيعية، ومنهم من قال ثمانية أشهر، وقيل ستة أشهر وقيل ثلاث ساعات،  وقال ابن عباس الحمل والتصوير والولادة في ساعة!! وذلك بسبب ظاهر  الآية الذي يبدو فيه الحمل والولادة وكأنهما متلاحقان.*
*ويلخص لنا الثعلبي ذلك في كتابه قصص الأنبياء فيقول " وأختلف العلماء في  مدة حمل مريم عليها السلام ووقت وضعها عيسى عليه السلام، فقال بعضهم: كان مقدار  حملها تسعة أشهر كمقدار حمل سائر النساء، وقيل ثمانية أشهر، كان ذلك آية أخرى، لأنه  لم يعش مولود لثمانية أشهر سوى عيسى، وقيل ستة أشهر، وقيل ثلاث ساعات، وقيل ساعة  واحدة. وقال ابن عباس ما هو إلا أن حملت ووضعت ولم يكن بين الحمل والوضع  والانتباذ إلا ساعة واحدة، لأن الله تعالى لم يذكر بينهما فصلاً، قال الله "  فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَاناً قَصِيّاً " (مريم: 22) أي بعيداً  عن قومها. وقال مقاتل: حملته أمه في ساعة، وصور في ساعة، ووضع في ساعة حين  زالت الشمس من يومها "(4).*

*(3) سجود يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا) للمسيح:  *
* بعد أن بشر الملاك العذراء مريم بالحبل الإلهي بشرها أيضا بحبل  أليصابات بابن في شيخوختها، فقامت العذراء وذهبت بسرعة إلى بيت زكريا وسلمت على  أليصابات، وبمجرد سلامها عليها حل الروح القدس على أليصابات بسر عظيم وحدثت عدة  أمور لا يمكن أن تسمى إلا بالإعجاز الإلهي: *
* " فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها. وامتلأت  اليصابات من الروح القدس وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك. فمن  أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي اليّ. فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذنيّ ارتكض  الجنين بابتهاج في بطني. فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل  الرب " (لو39: 145)!! أنتفض الجنين (يوحنا)، الذي حملت به أمه منذ ستة شهور،  في بطن أليصابات ابتهاجا بقدوم الجنين الإلهي الموجود في بطن مريم العذراء والذي  حبلت به منذ أقل من أسبوع، شعرت أليصابات بحركة قويه داخل أحشائها واضطرب قلبها  بنور جديد ثم أوحي إليها الروح القدس بسر عظيم ودفعها لأن تهتف فرحه مسرورة لتقول  ما قالته للعذراء. بمجرد سلام العذراء، الحامل بالجنين الإلهي حل الروح القدس على  أليصابات وتحولت إلى نبية وعرفت بالروح القدس ما لم يعرفه يوسف النجار إلا بعد أن  ظهر له الملاك في حلم إلهي (مت20: 1)، كما عرفت أيضا أن الذي في بطن العذراء هو  الرب نفسه ولذا فقد دعتها بأم الرب " أم ربي "! وهذا ما لم يدركه بعض  ممن اعتبروا أنفسهم من عظماء اللاهوتيين. وعرفت أيضا أن الجنين الإلهي الذي كان في  بطن العذراء قد أتخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة من أحشائها " مباركة هي ثمرة  بطنك". *
* وجاء في سورة آل عمران عن بشارة الملاك لزكريا " فَنَادَتْهُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّداً  وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (آل عمران: 39). ويعني هنا بقوله "  مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ " أي بالمسيح حسب قول  الجمهور. *
*قال الرازي " المراد " بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " قولان الأول:  وهو قول أبي عبيدة: أنها كتاب من الله، واستشهد بقولهم: أنشد فلان كلمة، والمراد به  القصيدة الطويلة. والقول الثاني: وهو اختيار الجمهور: أن المراد من قوله "  بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " هو عيسى عليه السلام، قال السدي: لقيت أم عيسى  أم يحيى عليهما السلام، وهذه حامل بيحيى وتلك بعيسى، فقالت: يا مريم أشعرت أني  حبلى؟ فقالت مريم: وأنا أيضاً حبلى، قالت امرأة زكريا فإني وجدت ما في بطني  يسجد لما في بطنك فذلك قوله " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ  " وقال ابن عباس: إن يحيى كان أكبر سناً من عيسى بستة أشهر، وكان  يحيى أول من آمن وصدق بأنه كلمة الله وروحه، ثم قتل يحيى قبل رفع عيسى  عليهما السلام، فإن قيل: لم سمي عيسى كلمة في هذه الآية، وفي قوله " إِنَّمَا  الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى  مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " (النساء: 171). قلنا: فيه وجوه الأول: أنه خلق بكلمة  الله، وهو قوله " كُنَّ " من غير واسطة الأب، فلما كان تكوينه بمحض قول الله "  كُنَّ " وبمحض تكوينه وتخليقه من غير واسطة الأب والبذر، لا جرم سمى: كلمة ...  والثاني: أنه تكلم في الطفولية، وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولية، فكان في كونه  متكلماً بالغاً مبلغاً عظيماً، فسمي كلمة بهذا التأويل وهو مثل ما يقال: فلان جود  وإقبال إذا كان كاملاً فيهما والثالث: أن الكلمة كما أنها تفيد المعاني  والحقائق، كذلك عيسى كان يرشد إلى الحقائق والأسرار الإلٰهية، فسمى: كلمة، بهذا  التأويل، وهو مثل تسميته روحاً من حيث إن الله تعالى أحيا به من الضلالة كما يحيا  الإنسان بالروح ... والرابع: أنه قد وردت البشارة به في كتب الأنبياء الذين  كانوا قبله، فلما جاء قيل: هذا هو تلك الكلمة، فسمى كلمة بهذا  التأويل".*
* وأكد الطبري على هذا الأجماع فقال " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ  ٱللَّهِ "؛ " يعني بعيسى ابن مريم ... عن مجاهد قال: قالت امرأة  زكريا لمريم: إني أجد الذي في بطني يتحرّك للذي في بطنك، قال:  فوضعت امرأة زكريا يحيى، ومريم عيسى... عن الربيع: " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ  ٱللَّهِ " قال: كان أوّل رجل صدّق عيسى وهو كلمة من الله وروح ... سمعت  الضحاك يقول في قوله: " أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَىٰ مُصَدّقاً  بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " فإن يحيى أوّل من صدّق بعيسى، وشهد أنه كلمة من الله  ... عن ابن عباس قوله: " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ " قال عيسى  ابن مريم: هو الكلمة من الله اسمه المسيح ... قال ابن عباس: قوله: "  مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ " قال: كان عيسى ويحيى ابني خالة،  وكانت أم يحيى تقول لمريم: إني أجد الذي في بطني يسجد للذي في بطنك،  فذلك تصديقه بعيسى، سجوده في بطن أمه، وهو أوّل من صدّق بعيسى وكلمة  عيسى ... عن السدي، قال: لقيَتْ أمّ يحيى أمّ عيسى، وهذه حامل بيحيى وهذه  حامل بعيسى، فقالت امرأة زكريا: يا مريم استشعرت أني حبلى، قالت مريم: استشعرت أني  أيضاً حبلى. قالت امرأة زكريا: فإني وجدت ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك". *
*وقال الزمخشري " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " مصدّقاً بعيسى  مؤمناً به". وقال الطبرسي " (مصدقا بكلمة من الله) أي: مصدقا بعيسى،  وعليه جميع المفسرين وأهل التأويل، إلا ما حكي عن أبي عبيدة ... كما سمي  روح الله، لأن الناس كانوا يحيون به في أديانهم كما يحيون بأرواحهم. وكان يحيى أكبر  سنا من عيسى بستة أشهر، وكلف التصديق به، فكان أول من صدقه، وشهد أنه كلمة  الله وروحه، وكان ذلك إحدى معجزات عيسى".*
* وقال القرطبي " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ " يعني  عيسى في قول أكثر المفسرين ... وكان يحيي أكبر من عيسى بثلاث سنين ويقال بستة أشهر.  وكانا ٱبني خالة، فلما سمع زكريا شهادته قام إلى عيسى فضمّه إليه وهو في  خِرَقه. وذكر الطبري أن مريم لما حملت بعيسى حملت أيضا أختها بيحيىْ؛ فجاءت أختها زائرة فقالت: يا مريم أشعرت أني حملت؟ فقالت لها مريم:  أشعرت أنت أنى حملت؟ فقالت لها: وإني لأجد ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك. وذلك  أنه روي أنها أحست جنينها يخر برأس إلى ناحية بطن مريم".*
*وقال البيضاوي " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي بعيسى  عليه السلام". وقال ابن كثير " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي:  بعيسى بن مريم". وقال الجلالان؛ المحلي والسيوطي " بِيَحْيَىٰ مُصَدِّقاً  بِكَلِمَةٍ " كائنة " مِنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي بعيسى أنه روح الله". وقال الشوكاني "  وقوله: " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي: بعيسى". *
*وهنا لنا سؤالان، هما: *

*(1) من هو يوحنا المعمدان بحسب ما جاء في  القرآن؟*
*يقول القرآن عنه " َسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ " (آل عمران: 39).*
*" وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً. وَحَنَاناً مِنْ لَدُنَّا  وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً. وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّاراً  عَصِيّاً. وَسَلامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ  حَيّاً " (مريم: 11-15). *
* كان سيداً وحصوراً ونبياً ومن الصالحين وأوتى الحكم وهو صغير وكان  حناناً من لدن الله وزكاة وكان تقياً وأن الله أعطاه السلام في ميلاده ويوم موته  ويوم بعثه من الأموات!!*

*(2) كيف سجد هذا النبي العظيم ذو الصفات العظيمة للمسيح؟  *
* والمفروض حتى لو كان السجود للاحترام فقط، كما يقول البعض، أن يسجد  الأدنى للأعلى، والأصغر للأكبر، ويوحنا هو الأكبر في السن!! والأعظم لمن هو أقل منه  في العظمة والدرجة!! والإجابة على ذلك نجدها في الإنجيل: " في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع  مقبلا إليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. هذا هو الذي قلت  عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ... وشهد يوحنا قائلا أني قد  رأيت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه ... وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن  هذا هو ابن الله " (يو1: 29-34).*

*4 – معجزات الميلاد في الإنجيل: *
* وما حدث في ميلاد المسيح لم يكن له مثيل في تاريخ البشرية، فقد كان  مظاهرة سمائية وأرضية، فرح في السماء وبهجة على الأرض!! فبالرغم من أنه ولد في مزود  حقير للبقر، إلا أن ما حدث كان أكبر وأروع من أن يحدث مع أي من أبناء البشر مهما  كانت مكانتهم على الأرض.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*(1) تسبحة الجند السماوي: فقد جاء ملاك من السماء ومعه جمهور من الجند السماوي في احتفال سمائي  وبشر جماعة من الرعاة بميلاد المسيح الذي وصفه بالمخلص الرب " وإذا ملاك الرب وقف  بهم ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما. فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا. فها أنا  أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا  في مذود. وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين          المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة. ولما مضت عنهم  الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر  هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل  مضجعا في المذود. فلما رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي. وكل  الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة. وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع  هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها " (لو8: 219). وهذا ما لم يحدث ولن يحدث مع  أي كائن ظهر على الأرض، لم تهتف السماء لميلاد أحد ولم تسبح الملائكة لميلاد أحد،  سواء كان نبياً أو رسولاً أو قديساً، سوى شخص المسيح فقط!! لماذا؟ لأن المسيح هو  فوق الكل أو كما قال هو في مقارنة بينه وبين كل من وجد على الأرض " فقال لهم          انتم من اسفل. أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا  العالم "(يو23: 8). وقال القديس يوحنا بالروح " الذي يأتي من فوق هو  فوق الجميع. والذي من الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم. الذي يأتي من  السماء هو فوق الجميع " (يو31: 3).*

*(2) سجود المجوس له: ثم جاء مجوس، وهم حكماء من المشرق، يحملون هدايا لهذا المولود الإلهي،  وكان قد ظهر لهم نجم من السماء ليبلغهم بخبر الميلاد ويرشدهم في الطريق للوصول إلى  هذا الطفل الإلهي. يقول الكتاب " ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في أيام هيرودس  الملك إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم. قائلين أين هو المولود ملك اليهود.          فأننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له ... وإذا النجم الذي  رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي. فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا  فرحا عظيما جدا. وأتوا إلى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخروا وسجدوا له. ثم  فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا " (مت2: 112).*
*ويرى علماء اللاهوت أن هذا النجم أما أن يكون نجماً حقيقياً وقد جعله  الله يتحرك خارج إطار قانون وناموس الكون ويظهر بصورة إعجازية ليرشد المجوس إلى  ميلاده ومكان ولادته، وأما أنه ملاك وقد ظهر في شكل نجم ليقوم بنفس المهمة. فإذا  كان هو نجم حقيقي كما يبدو من الكتاب فتكون الأفلاك السمائية أيضا قد شاركت في  الاحتفال بهذا المولود الإلهي!! فهل حدث مثل هذا عند ميلاد أحد الأنبياء؟! ولماذا  حدث ذلك عند ميلاد المسيح؟ والإجابة هي كما قال الملاك أنه هو " المسيح الرب " وليس  سواه.*

*(3) إعلان الروح القدس عن شخصه لسمعان وحنة النبية: وعندما ذهبت مريم إلى الهيكل بعد أربعين يوماً من ولادة المسيح لتقديم  ذبيحة التطهير حسب شريعة اليهود جاء رجل من أورشليم اسمه سمعان، وهذا الرجل يقول  عنه الكتاب أنه كان " باراً تقياً ينتظر تعزية إسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه وكان  قد أوحى إليه من الروح القدس إنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يعاين المسيح  الرب. فأتى بالروح إلي الهيكل. وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه ليصنعا له حسب  عادة الناموس. أخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك  بسلام. لأن عينيّ قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب. نور إعلان  للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل. وكان يوسف وأمه يتعجبان مما قيل فيه. وباركهما  سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها أن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل ولعلامة  تقاوم. وأنت أيضا يجوز في نفسك سيف " (لو25: 236). *
* وكان هناك أيضا في الهيكل امرأة نبية اسمها حنة يقول عنها الكتاب  " وكانت نبية حنة بنت فنوئيل من سبط أشير. وهي متقدمة في أيام كثيرة. قد  عاشت مع زوج سبع سنين بعد بكوريتها وهي أرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل  عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلا ونهارا. فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت  عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في أورشليم " (لو36: 238).*
*جاء سمعان إلى الهيكل بالروح وكان الروح القدس قد سبق أن وعد أن لا يرى  الموت قبل أن يرى المسيح الرب، وتكلمت عنه حنة النبية مع جميع الذين كانوا يتوقعون  ميلاده، بحسب النبوات، جميع المنتظرين الفداء الذي كان سيأتي من إسرائيل. فهل حدث  مثل ذلك عند ولادة أي نبي أو رئيس أنبياء أو أي شخص ظهر على الأرض مهما كانت  أهميته؟! بالطبع لم يحدث مثل ذلك إلا في ميلاد الرب يسوع لأنه ليس مجرد شخص عادى  ولا هو مجرد نبي بل هو المسيح الرب الذي ظهر في الجسد. فهو مرسل  الأنبياء.*

*5 - معجزات ميلاده في القرآن: *
* قال القرآن أن المسيح تكلم بمجرد ميلاده من بطن أمه ودافع عنها! وأعلن  وهو في المهد، في لحظة ولادته، أنه جاء إلى العالم نبياً متعلماً، تعلم من الله!  وأنه جاء بالحكمة ومعه كتابه، الإنجيل، وحافظا للتوراة! وأنه سيكون بارا بوالدته  ولن يكون جبارا ولا شقيا، بل وتنبأ عن السلام الذي سيسود معه في ولادته وفي موته  وفي قيامته حيا من الأموات! كما قيل أنه أجرى معجزات عظيمة لحظة ميلاده أيضا مثل  تحويله النهر الجاف إلى نهر مليء بالماء العذب لتشرب منه أمه ومن معها! وتحويله  النخلة غير المثمرة إلى نخلة محملة بالبلح الرطب الشهي! فهل قيل مثل ذلك عن غير  المسيح؟! *
* " فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا. فَأَجَاءَهَا  الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَالَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا  وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا. فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلاَّ تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا.  وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا.  فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَّ مِنْ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا  فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا " (مريم 22 -25).*
* أنقسم الرواة الذين نقل عنهم المفسرون، وعلى رأسهم الطبري والقرطبي  والبيضاوي وابن كثير والنسفي والخازن، حول من هو الذي نادى العذراء من تحتها فقال  بعضهم أنه الملاك جبرائيل وقال البعض الآخر أنه المسيح نفسه. *
*قال الطبري " اختلفت القرّاء في قراءة ذلك، فقرأته عامة قرّاء الحجاز  والعراق " فَنادَاها مِنْ تَحْتِها " بمعنى: فناداها جبرائيل من بين يديها  على اختلاف منهم في تأويله فمن متأوّل منهم إذا قرأه " مِنْ تحْتِها " كذلك  ومن متأوّل منهم أنه عيسى، وأنه ناداها من تحتها بعد ما ولدته. وقرأ ذلك بعض  قرّاء أهل الكوفة والبصرة: " فَنادَاها مِنْ تَحْتِها " بفتح التاءين من تحت،  بمعنى: فناداها الذي تحتها أي على أن الذي تحتها عيسى، وأنه الذي نادى أمه". ثم ذكر عدد كبير من الأقوال تركز في معظمها على أن الذي ناداها من  تحتها هو المسيح " فتأويل الكلام إذاً: فناداها المولود من تحتها أن لا تحزني  يا أماه ... قالت: وكيف لا أحزن وأنت معي، لا ذات زوج فأقول من زوج، ولا مملوكة  فأقول من سيدي، أيّ شيء عذري عند الناس فقال لها عيسى: أنا أكفيك  الكلام".*
* أما عن قوله " قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا " فقالوا  أنه " النهر الصغير " و " الجدول". وعن ابن عباس، قوله " قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ  تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا " وهو نهر عيسى. والنهر الذي كان تحت مريم حين ولدته كان  يجري يسمى سَريا. ونهر يُشرب منه. ونهر بالسريانية. ونهر إلى جنبها. وهو الجدول،  النهر الصغير، وهو بالنبطية: السريّ. والنهر الصغير. وجدول صغير بالسريانية. والجدول الصغير من الأنهار. وهو الجدول، تسميه  أهل الحجاز. وربيع الماء. والسريّ: عيسى نفسه. *
* وقوله: " وَهُزّي إلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ " ذكر أن الجذع  كان جذعاً يابساً، وأمرها أن تهزّه، وذلك في أيام الشتاء، وهزّها إياه كان تحريكه،  كما... كان جذعاً يابساً، فقال لها: هزّيه " تُساقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً  جَنِيًّا".
... وهب بن منبه يقول في قوله: " وَهُزّي إلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ  النَّخْلَةِ " فكان الرطب يتساقط عليها وذلك في الشتاء(5).*
* وجاء في تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري " ناداها مِن تَحْتِهَا " هو جبريل عليه السلام. قيل: كان يقبل  الولد كالقابلة. وقيل: هو عيسى ... ما كان حزنها لفقد الطعام  والشراب حتى تسلى بالسري والرطب؟ قلت: لم تقع التسلية بهما من حيث أنهما طعام  وشراب، ولكن من حيث أنهما معجزتان تريان الناس أنها من أهل العصمة والبعد من  الريبة، وأن مثلها مما قرفوها به بمعزل، وأن لها أموراً إلهية خارجة عن  العادات خارقة لما ألفوا واعتادوا، حتى يتبين لهم أنّ ولادتها من غير فحل ليس ببدع  من شأنها".*
* أما العلامة الفخر الرازي، كعادته، فقد لخص كل الآراء في تفسيره مفاتيح  الغيب، التفسير الكبير وأكد أن الذي ناداها من تحتها هو المسيح فقال " في الآية مسائل: المسألة الأولى: فناداها من تحتها القراءة المشهورة  فناداها وقرأ زر وعلقمة فخاطبها وفي الميم فيها قراءتان فتح الميم وهو المشهور  وكسره وهو قراءة نافع وحمزة والكسائي وحفص وفي المنادي ثلاثة أوجه: الأول:          أنه عيسى عليه السلام وهو قول الحسن وسعيد بن جبير. والثاني:          أنه جبريل عليه السلام وأنه كان كالقابلة للولد. والثالث: أن المنادي  على القراءة بالكسر هو الملك وعلى القراءة بالفتح هو عيسى عليه السلام وهو  مروي عن ابن عيينة وعاصم والأول أقرب لوجوه: الأول: أن قوله: " فَنَادَاهَا  مَِنْ تَحْتِهََا " بفتح الميم إنما يستعمل إذا كان قد علم قبل ذلك أن تحتها أحداً  والذي علم كونه حاصلاً تحتها هو عيسى عليه السلام فوجب حمل اللفظ  عليه، وأما القراءة بكسر الميم فهي لا تقتضي كون المنادي جبريل عليه السلام،  فقد صح قولنا. الثاني: أن ذلك الموضع موضع اللوث والنظر إلى العورة وذلك لا يليق  بالملائكة. الثالث: أن قوله فناداها فعل ولا بد وأن يكون فاعله قد تقدم ذكره ولقد  تقدم قبل هذه الآية ذكر جبريل وذكر عيسى عليهما السلام إلا أن ذكر عيسى أقرب  لقوله تعالى: " فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَٱنْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ " (مريم: 22) والضمير ههنا عائد إلى المسيح فكان حمله عليه  أولى. والرابع: وهو دليل الحسن بن علي عليه السلام أن عيسى عليه  السلام لو لم يكن كلمها لما علمت أنه ينطق فما كانت تشير إلى عيسى عليه السلام  بالكلام فأما من قال المنادي هو عيسى عليه السلام فالمعنى أنه تعالى أنطقه لها حين  وضعته تطييباً لقلبها وإزالة للوحشة عنها حتى تشاهد في أول الأمر ما بشرها به جبريل  عليه السلام من علو شأن ذلك الولد ومن قال المنادي جبريل عليه السلام قال  إنه أرسل إليها ليناديها بهذه الكلمات كما أرسل إليها في أول الأمر ليكون ذلك  تذكيراً لها بما تقدم من أصناف البشارات، وأما قوله: " مِن تَحْتِهَا " فإن حملناه  على الولد فلا سؤال وإن حملناه على الملك ففيه وجهان: الأول: أن يكونا معاً في مكان  مستو ويكون هناك مبدأ معين كتلك النخلة ههنا فكل من كان أقرب منها كان فوق وكل من  كان أبعد منها كان تحت ...". *
*وهكذا يؤكد ببراهينه المنطقية أن الذي ناداها من تحتها هو المسيح.        *
*ثم يقول " المسألة الثانية: اتفق المفسرون إلا الحسن وعبد الرحمن بن زيد  أن السري هو النهر والجدول سمي بذلك لأن الماء يسري فيه".*
* " المسألة الثالثة: قال القفال: الجذع من النخلة هو الأسفل وما دون  الرأس الذي عليه الثمرة وقال قطرب: كل خشبة في أصل شجرة فهي جذع وأما الباء في قوله  بجذع النخلة فزائدة والمعنى هزي إليك أي حركي جذع النخلة ... قد تقدم أن الوقت كان  شتاء وأن النخلة كانت يابسة، واختلفوا في أنه هل أثمر الرطب وهو على حاله أو تغير،  وهل أثمر مع الرطب غيره؟ والظاهر يقتضي أنه صار نخلة لقوله بجذع النخلة وأنه ما  أثمر إلا الرطب".*
*" المسألة الرابعة: قال صاحب " الكشاف ": تساقط فيه تسع قراءات تساقط  بإدغام التاء وتتساقط بإظهار التاءين وتساقط بطرح الثانية ويساقط بالياء وإدغام  التاء وتساقط وتسقط ويسقط وتسقط ويسقط التاء للنخلة والياء للجذع".*
* " المسألة الخامسة: رطباً تمييز أو مفعول على حسب القراءة الجني  المأخوذ طرياً وعن طلحة بن سليمان جنياً بكسر الجيم للأتباع والمعنى جمعنا لك في  السري والرطب فائدتين: إحداهما: الأكل والشرب. والثانية: سلوة الصدر بكونهما  معجزتين فإن قال قائل: فتلك الأفعال الخارقة للعادات لمن؟ قلنا ... أنها كانت  كرامات لمريم أو إرهاصاً لعيسى عليه السلام".*
* " المسألة السادسة: فكلي واشربي وقري عيناً قرىء بكسر القاف لغة نجد  ونقول قدم الأكل على الشرب لأن احتياج النفساء إلى أكل الرطب أشد من احتياجها إلى  شرب الماء لكثرة ما سال منها من الدماء، ثم قال: وقري عيناً ... فلم قدم الله تعالى  في الحكاية دفع ضرر الجوع والعطش على دفع ضرر الخوف، والجواب أن هذا الخوف كان  قليلاً لأن بشارة جبريل عليه السلام كانت قد تقدمت فما كانت تحتاج إلى التذكير مرة  أخرى".*
* " المسألة السابعة: قال صاحب " الكشاف " قرأ ترئن بالهمزة ابن الرومي  عن أبي عمرو وهذا من لغة من يقول لبأت بالحج وحلأت السويق وذلك لتآخ بين الهمز وحرف  اللين في الإبدال " صَوْماً " صمتاً وفي مصحف عبد الله " صمتاً " وعن  أنس بن مالك مثله وقيل صياماً إلا أنهم كانوا لا يتكلمون في صيامهم فعلى هذا كان  ذكر الصوم دالاً على الصمت وهذا النوع من النذر كان جائزاً في شرعهم". "        المسألة الثامنة: أمرها الله تعالى بأن تنذر الصوم لئلا تشرع مع من  اتهمها في الكلام لمعنيين: أحدهما: أن كلام عيسى عليه السلام أقوى في إزالة التهمة  من كلامها وفيه دلالة على أن تفويض الأمر إلى الأفضل أولى. والثاني: كراهة مجادلة  السفهاء وفيه أن السكوت عن السفيه واجب، ومن أذل الناس سفيه لم يجد  مسافهاً".*
*والخلاصة هي أن المسيح تكلم بمجرد نزوله من بطن أمه وهدأ من خوفها  وحزنها وصنع معجزتين، معجزة إيجاد نهر أو جدول ماء جارٍ مليء بالماء العذب، وتحويل النخلة الجافة إلى نخلة تحمل بلحاً رطباً طيباً للأكل.        *
* وقال الخازن في تفسيره " وقيل  ناداها من سفح الجبل وقيل هو عيسى وذلك أنه لما خرج من بطن أمه ناداها " أن لا  تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سرياً " أي نهراً ... وقيل عيسى عليه السلام        ضرب برجله في الأرض فظهرت عين ماء عذبة، وجرت وقيل كان هناك نهر يابس فجرى  فيه الماء بقدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى وجنت النخلة اليابسة، فأورقت وأثمرت وأرطبت  وقيل معنى تحتك تحت أمرك إن أمرته أن يجري جرى، وإن أمرته بالإمساك أمسك وقيل معنى سرياً أي عيسى وكان عبداً سرياً  رفيعاً " وهزي إليك " أي حركي إليك " بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطباً جنياً " قيل  الجنى الذي بلغ الغاية جاء أوان اجتنائه. قال الربيع بن خيثم: ما للنفساء خير من  الرطب ولا للمريض خير من العسل " فكلي واشربي " أي مريم كلي من الرطب واشربي من  النهر " وقري عيناً " أي طيبي نفساً، وقيل قري عيناً بولدك عيسى، يقال أقر الله  عينك أي صادف فؤادك ما يرضيك فتقر عينيك عن النظر إلى غيره " فإما ترين من البشر  أحداً " معناه يسألك عن ولدك " فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً " أي صمتاً، قيل كان في  بني إسرائيل من أراد أن يجتهد صام عن الكلام كما يصوم عن الطعام فلا يتكلم حتى  يمسي، وقيل إن الله أمرها أن تقول هذا إشارة وقيل أمرها أن تقول هذا القول نطقاً ثم  تمسك عن الكلام بعده وإنما منعت من الكلام لأمرين أحدهما: أن يكون عيسى عليه السلام  هو المتكلم عنها ليكون أقوى لحجتها في إزالة التهمة عنها وفيه دلالة على أن تفويض  الكلام إلى الأفضل أولى. والثاني: كراهة مجادلة السفهاء وفيه السكوت عن السفيه واجب  " فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً " يقال إنها كانت تكلم الملائكة ولا تكلم  الإنس".*
*وجاء في كتاب عرائس المجالس للثعلبي " فاحتوتها الملائكة (أي مريم)  وكانوا صفوفاً محدقين بها، أي محيطين بها ... " فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي " (مريم: 24). من  قرا بكسر الميم والتاء فهو جبريل عليه السلام ناداها من سفح الجبل، ومن قرأ بفتح  الميم والتاء فهو عيسى عليه السلام لما خرج من بطن أمه، ناداها وكلمها بإذن الله  تعالى. قالوا فلما ولدت عيسى أجرى الله لها نهراً من ماء عذب بارد إذا شربت منه،  وفاترا إذا استعملته، فذلك قوله تعالى: " جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيّاً "  وهو النهر الصغير. قال ابن عباس: ضرب عيسى، وقيل جبريل، عليه السلام برجله  الأرض، فظهر الماء، وحييت تلك النخلة بعد يبسها فتدلت غصونها وأورقت وأثمرت  وأرطبت "(6).*
*قال الأستاذ محمود شلبي: " منظر جميل .. جميل .. جميل!!! مولود .. لم  يتم انفصاله بعد .. عن أحشاء أمه .. بمجرد أن تم خروجه من الرحم .. لم يبك صارخاً  .. كما يفعل جميع الأطفال عند ولادتهم .. وإنما نطق وخاطب أمه ... ما هذا؟!!  هذه هي المعجزة الأولى للمسيح!!! " فناداها " فوراً .. بمجرد قولها  " يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا " .. قبل  أن تتم كلامها .. ناداها .. " مِنْ تَحْتِهَا " .. وهو ما زال يُولد .. بمجرد  انفصاله .. من تحتها .. من أسفل منها ...*
*وشهدت العذراء الآية الأولى من آيات ابنها .. " جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ  سَرِيّاً " مفاجأة جديدة يفاجأ بها المولود أمه .. إنها في مسيس الحاجة إلى الماء  .. ولكن أين الماء؟!! سرياً .. جدولاً صغيراً يجري بالماء .. عيناً .. تجري بالماء  .. آية أخرى .. ونظرت مريم .. فإذا الماء يترقرق فعلاً أمام عينيها!!!        *
*ثم زادها المولود مفاجأة .. عجب إلى عجب!!! فقال لأمه .. في صوته  الملائكي " وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً  جَنِيّاً "!!! معجزة أخرى .. أعجب .. وأغرب .. أنه جزع نخلة .. جاف .. يابس ...  فمست الجذع بأناملها الرقيقة .. فأخضوضر لفوره .. وتحول إلى نخلة يانعة  ..*
*آية من المولود .. بل آيات إلى الوالدة .. التي تجري من أجلها الآيات ..  فأي الآيات هي أكبر من أختها؟!!"(7)*

*6 – ابتهاج الخليقة وفزع إبليس وسقوط الأصنام عند ميلاده:        *
*قال السيوطي في الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " فلما وضعته، خر كل شيء يعبد من دون الله في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ساجداً  لوجهه. وفزع إبليس، فخرج فصعد فلم ير شيئاً ينكره، وأتى المشرق فلم ير  شيئاً ينكره، وجعل لا يصبر فأتى المغرب لينظر، فلم ير شيئاً ينكره. فبينما هو يطوف  إذ مر بالنخلة، فإذا هو بامرأة معها غلام قد ولدته، وإذا بالملائكة قد أحدقوا  بهَا، وبابنها وبالنخلة فقال: ههنا حدث الأمر، فمال إليهم فقال: أي شيء هذا  الذي حدث؟ فكلمته الملائكة فقالوا: نبي ولد بغير ذكر".*
*وقال  الثعلبي في عرائس المجالس: " قال وهب: فلما ولد عليه السلام أصبحت الأصنام  كلها بكل أرض منكوسة على رؤوسها، ففزعت الشياطين، ولم يدروا لم ذلك، فساروا  مسرعين حتى جاءوا إلى إبليس ... فسألهم فأخبروه أنه حدث في الأرض حدث فأصبحت  الأصنام منكوسة على رؤوسها .. فطار إبليس، عند  ذلك ولبث عنهم ثلاث ساعات فمر فيهن في المكان الذي ولد فيه عيسى، فلما رأى  الملائكة محدقين بذلك المكان علم أن ذلك الحدث فيه، فإذا أراد إبليس لعنه الله أن  يأتيه من فوقه. قال: فإذا رؤوس الملائكة ومناكبهم إلى السماء، ثم أراد أن يأتيه من  تحت الأرض فإذا أقدام الملائكة رأسية، فأراد أن يدخل من بينهم فمنعوه ...  قال وهب فذهب إبليس لعنه الله إلى أصحابه ... ثم أخبرهم بمولد عيسى وقال: ما  اشتملت قبله رحم أنثى على ولد إلا بعلمي، ولا وضعته إلا وأنا حاضرها... وما كان نبي  أشد علي وعليكم من هذا المولود". *

*6 – نطق المسيح وهو في المهد: *
* قال القرآن " وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً  وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (آل عمران: 46). " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً " (المائدة:  110). " فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً " (مريم: 29).*
* قال الشوكاني " أي: يكلم الناس حال كونه رضيعاً في المهد، وحال كونه  كهلاً بالوحي". وقال الطبري " ويكلم الناس طفلاً في المهد، دلالة على براءة أمه مما  قذفها به المفترون عليها، وحجة له على نبوّته". وقال الزمخشري " ويكلم الناس طفلاً  وكهلاً. ومعناه: يكلم الناس في هاتين الحالتين كلام الأنبياء، من غير تفاوت  بين حال الطفولة وحال الكهولة". وقال البيضاوي " أي يكلمهم حال كونه  طفلاً وكهلاً، كلام الأنبياء من غير تفاوت".*
* وقال الخازن " قوله تعالى " فأتت به قومها تحمله " قيل إنها لما ولدت  عيسى عليه السلام حملته في الحال إلى قومها وقيل إن يوسف النجار احتمل مريم وابنها  عيسى إلى غار فمكث فيه أربعين يوماً حتى طهرت من نفاسها، ثم حملته إلى قومها فكلمها  عيسى في الطريق فقال: يا أماه ابشري فإني عبد الله ومسيحه". *
*وقال السيوطي في  الدر المنثور عن حديثه وهو يدافع عن أمه " فأتت به قومها تحمله " قال ابن  عباس: لما رأت بأن قومها قد أقبلوا إليها، احتملت الولد إليهم حتى تلقتهم به، فذلك  قوله: " فأتت به قومها تحمله " أي لا تخاف ريبة ولا تهمة، فلما نظروا إليها شق  أبوها مدرعته، وجعل التراب على رأسه، وإخوتها وآل زكريا " فقالوا يا مريم لقد جئت  شيئاً فرياً " يعني عظيماً " يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغياً  " يعني زانية. فأنَّى أتيت هذا الأمر مع هذا الأخ الصالح والأب الصالح والأم  الصالحة؟! " فأشارت إليه " تقول لهم: أن كلموه، فإنه سيخبركم " فإني نذرت للرحمن  صوماً " أن لا أكلمكم في أمره، فإنه سيعبر عني، فيكون لكم آية وعبرة " قالوا كيف  نكلم من كان في المهد صبياً " يعني من هو في الخرق طفلاً لا ينطق، فأنطقه الله فعبر  عن أمه، وكان عبرة لهم فقال: " إني عبد الله " فلما أن قالها، ابتدأ يحيى وهو ابن  ثلاث سنين، فكان أول من صدق به فقال: إني أشهد أنك عبد الله ورسوله. لتصديق قول الله: " ومصدقاً بكلمة من الله " فقال عيسى: " آتاني  الكتاب وجعلني نبياً إليكم " وجعلني مباركاً أينما كنت " قال ابن عباس - رضي الله  عنهما: قال رسول الله (ص): " البركة التي جعلها الله لعيسى، أنه كان معلماً  مؤدباً حيثما توجه "، " وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة " يعني وأمرني " وبراً بوالدتي  " فلا أعقها. قال ابن عباس حين قال: " وبراً بوالدتي " قال: زكريا: الله أكبر!  فأخذه فضمه إلى صدره، فعلموا أنه خلق من غير بشر " ولم يجعلني جباراً شقياً " يعني  متعظماً سفاكاً للدم. " والسلام عليّ يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث  حياً".*
*والخلاصة هي أن الملاك جبريل ظهر للعذراء في صورة بشر وكلمها شفاها  وعيانا وبشرها بغلام زكي، أي طاهر من الذنوب، بلا خطية، وقد حبلت به بدون زرع بشر،  بدون أب، وبمعجزة خارقة لنواميس الطبيعة وقوانين الوراثة. وقالوا أن الروح الذي ظهر لها هو الذي جبلت به، حل فيها وتمثل بشراً!!  أو أنه من نفس جنس الروح الذي ظهر لها، فكان هو روح من روح أو هو الروح نفسه، أي  كان موجوداً سابقاً وألقي إليها وحل فيها " وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى  مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " (النساء: 171). كما قال بعضهم أن حبلها به كان مختلفاً عن حمل سائر  النساء " كان حملها يختلف عن النساء .. لم تمرض ولم تشعر بثقل ولا أحست أن شيئاً  زاد عليها ولا أرتفع بطنها كعادة النساء .. كان حملها به نعمة طيبة". ولذا فقد كان يسبح الله في بطنها وسجد له يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن  زكريا) وكلاهما جنين في بطن أمه!! كما قالوا أن مدة الحمل به كانت معجزة!! وقامت الملائكة بدور القابلة في ميلاده.*

*كما نطق لحظة ميلاه وتحدث مع أمه وهو تحتها وطلب منها أن لا تحزن. وصُنعت المعجزات لحظة ميلاده مثل تحويل المنطقة الخالية من الماء إلى نهر ماء عذب ومعجزة النخلة التي  روى أنها كانت نخلة يابسة لا رأس لها ولا ثمر وكان الوقت شتاء فهزتها  فجعل الله تعالى لها رأسا وخوصا ورطبا. وقال الزمخشرى " أن هاتين  المعجزتين لم تقع التسلية بهما من حيث أنهما طعام وشراب بل من حيث أنهما معجزتان  تريان الناس أنهما من أهل العصمة". ونزل من بطن  أمه ومعه كتابه، الإنجيل. أي لم يكن محتاجا لوحي ينزل به عليه ملاك من السماء، إنما  كان إنجيله معه في عقله وقلبه وذاته، نازلا به من السماء. كما أعلن القرآن أن الله  ذاته هو الذي علمه الكتابة والحكمة والتوراة وأعطاه الإنجيل قبل نزوله من بطن أمه "  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ "  (آل عمران: 48). وولد طاهراً من الذنوب ومعصوماً من الخطية ولا يستطيع الشيطان أن  يمسه أو يقترب إليه، بل وكان مباركاً في كل مكان وزمان. *
*وهذا ما  تميز به وحده على سائر البشر وعلى رأسهم الأنبياء. لماذا؟ والإجابة: لأنه مسيح الرب  القدوس، الأعظم.*

*---*
*(1) أحمد بهجت " أنبياء الله " ص 333 و334.*

*(2) محمود شلبي " حياة المسيح " ص 67 – 72.*

*(3) الفتوحات المكية لابن عربي ج 3 ص 182.*

*(†) مجلة صباح الخير 2/1 /2201م.*

*(4) قصص الأنبياء المسمى بعرائس المجالس للثعلبي ص  518.*

*(5) جاء في كتاب " إنجيل متى المنحول " ف 20: " حينئذ فأن الصبي يسوع بملامح  سارة، استراح في حضن أمه، قائلا للنخلة " يا شجرة، أحني أغصانك، وأنعشي أمي بثمارك.  وفي الحال عند تلك الكلمات أحنت النخلة قمتها إلى أسفل عند أقدام القديسة مريم  وجمعوا منها ثماراً، انتعشوا بها كلهم. وبعد أن جمعوا كل ثمارها بقيت منحنية لأسفل،  منتظرة الأمر لترتفع من الذي أمرها بالانحناء. حينئذ قال لها يسوع: " ارتفعي بذاتك  يا نخلة وكوني قوية ورفيقة أشجاري، التي في فردوس أبي وافتحي من جذورك مجرى من  الماء الذي كان مختبئا في الأرض ودعى المياه تنساب حتى نكون راضين عنك. وفي الحال  ارتفعت وعند جذورها تدفق نبع من الماء رائقا جدا وباردا ولامعا. فحينما رأوا نبع  الماء ابتهجوا بفرح عظيم وكانوا راضين هم ذاتهم وجميع أبقارهم ودوابهم  "!!*

*(6) عرائس المجالس للثعالبي ص 518  و519.*

*(7) حياة المسيح ص115 –  117.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السادس*​ *رسالة المسيح الجامعة لكل عناصر الوحي والنبوّة*​ 
*1 - تميز المسيح عن الأنبياء في أسلوب الوحي: *
* تكلم الله قديما وأعلن عن ذاته عن طريق الأنبياء بأنواع وطرق كثيرة مثل  ؛ الرؤى والأحلام وحلول الروح القدس على الأنبياء والتكلم بلسانهم وعلى أفواههم، أو  عن طريق إرسال ملائكة، وقد تميز موسى النبي على كل الأنبياء بأن الله تكلم معه فماً  إلى فم كقول الله لهارون ومريم أخته " أن كان منكم  نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم أكلمه. وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين  في كل بيتي. فما إلى فم وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز. وشبه الرب  يعاين " (عدد6: 128). كان موسى  النبي كليم الله، أما المسيح فكان هو كلمة الله ذاته الذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله " في البدء كان  الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " (يو1: 1)، ابن الله  الوحيد الذي في حضنه والذي هو وحده دون سواه يستطيع أن يكشف عن ذات الله ؛ "  الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر " (يو18: 1)،  أو كما قال هو نفسه " كل شيء قد دُفع إليّ من أبي. وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا  الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له " (مت27: 11).  فهو وحده كلمة الله الذاتي وابن الله الذي من ذاته وفي ذاته وعندما ظهر على الأرض  كان هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.*
* إذا فالفرق بين المسيح والأنبياء هو الفرق بين رسل الله وبين كلمة الله  الذاتي الذي هو الله ناطقا، الله متكلما، الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. كان جميع  الأنبياء مجرد رسل ما عليهم إلا الإبلاغ برسالة الله، أما المسيح فجاء برسالته هو  وتعليمه هو كالرب المعطي الوصايا فيقول: "  قيل للقدماء لا تقتل ... وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من  يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم ... قيل للقدماء لا تزن ...  وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في  قلبه ... وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق ... أما أنا  فأقول لكم أن من طلّق امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنى يجعلها تزني. ومن يتزوج  مطلّقة فانه يزني ... قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب أقسامك.  وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة ... سمعتم أنه قيل  عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر ...  سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك ونبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم  احبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون  إليكم ويطردونكم " (مت21: 544). وهو هنا يتكلم كصاحب السلطان على الشريعة والإله  الذي أعطاها وصاحبها. *
* لم يكن إنجيله هو وحي نزل عليه من السماء بوسيلة ما مثل بقية الأنبياء  وإنما كان هو ذاته كلمة الله النازل من السماء وتعليمه نابع من ذاته لأنه كلمة  الله، وكانت أعماله أيضا نابعة من ذاته، لأن الآب يعمل به " أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا  أعمل ... لأن مهما عمل ذاك (الآب) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. لأن الآب يحب الابن ويريه  ما هو يعمله " (يو16: 5-20).*
* لم يكن الإنجيل مجرد رسالة نزلت عليه ودونت في كتاب ليقرأُه فئة من  الناس، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لأسفار موسى الخمسة أو بقية أسفار العهد القديم، وإنما  الإنجيل هو الخير السار والبشارة المفرحة المقدم للعالم أجمع والذي يتلخص فيما قاله  الكتاب بالروح وهو " جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع  فيه " (أع1: 1،2)، هو الدعوة والكرازة بالمسيح في كل المسكونة، هو الإيمان  بالمسيح ابن الله لنوال الحياة الأبدية " أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع  المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو21: 20)، هو الشهادة  " أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصاً للعالم " (1يو14: 4).*

*2 - المسيح يتعلم من الله مباشرة الحكمة والتوراة وكتب الأنبياء:  *
* وفي القرآن وُصف موسى الني بأنه " كليم الله " لأن الله كلمه مباشرة،  وتميز المسيح بأنه كلمة الله وروح الله " وروح منه". وكانت العلاقة بينه وبين الله،  خاصة فيما يختص بالوحي، مباشرة لا يتدخل فيها أي وسيط، سواء كان ذلك ملاك أو أي  طريقة أخرى من طرق الوحي. فهو كلمة الله وروح الله، وقد عبر عن الله بطريقة تخصه هو  وحده ككلمة الله وروح منه، وهذا ما لم يحدث لأي مخلوق أو نبي على الإطلاق. فيذكر  القرآن قوله: " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (المائدة:  110).*
* وهناك ميزة للمسيح لم يتميز بها أحد من الأنبياء على الإطلاق وهي أن  الله كان يعلمه بنفسه، مباشرة!! كان معلمه هو الله، والله وحده، وليس أحد من  البشر!! وماذا علمه الله؟ يقول القرآن أن الله علمه الكتابة والحكمة والتوراة  والإنجيل!! ومتى علمه ذلك؟ يقول القرآن أن المسيح نطق بذلك لحظة مولده!! والسؤال  هنا هل علمه وهو في بطن أمه؟ أم علمه بمجرد ولادته وخروجه من بطن أمه؟ والإجابة،  على الأرجح أنه علمه ذلك وهو في بطن أمه!! وهذا لم يحدث مع أحد قط  إلا المسيح!!*
* " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالإِنجِيلَ " (آل عمران: 48). *
* " وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (التحريم: 110). *
* جاء في جامع البيان للطبري: " القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: " ويعلمه  الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل " فيعلمه الكتاب، وهو الخط الذي يخطه  بيده، والحكمة: وهي السنة التي نوحيها إليه في غير كتاب، والتوراة: وهي التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى، كانت فيهم من عهد موسى، والإنجيل: إنجيل عيسى، ولم يكن قبله، ولكن الله أخبر مريم قبل  خلق عيسى أنه موحيه إليه، وإنما أخبرها بذلك، فسماه لها، لأنها كانت قد علمت  فيما نزل من الكتب أن الله باعث نبيا يوحى إليه كتابا اسمه  الإنجيل".*
* وقال الرازي: " المراد من الكتاب تعليم الخط والكتابة، ثم المراد  بالحكمة تعليم العلوم وتهذيب الأخلاق لأن كمال الإنسان في أن يعرف الحق لذاته  والخير لأجل العمل به ومجموعهما هو المسمى بالحكمة، ثم بعد أن صار عالماً بالخط  والكتابة، ومحيطاً بالعلوم العقلية والشرعية، يعلمه التوراة، وإنما أخر تعليم  التوراة عن تعليم الخط والحكمة، لأن التوراة كتاب إلٰهي، وفيه أسرار عظيمة،  والإنسان ما لم يتعلم العلوم الكثيرة لا يمكنه أن يخوض في البحث على أسرار الكتب  الإلٰهية، ثم قال في المرتبة الرابعة والإنجيل، وإنما أخر ذكر الإنجيل عن ذكر  التوراة لأن من تعلم الخط، ثم تعلم علوم الحق، ثم أحاط بأسرار الكتاب الذي أنزله  الله تعالى على من قبله من الأنبياء فقد عظمت درجته في العلم فإذا أنزل الله  تعالى عليه بعد ذلك كتاباً آخر وأوقفه على أسراره فذلك هو الغاية القصوى، والمرتبة  العليا في العلم، والفهم والإحاطة بالأسرار العقلية والشرعية، والاطلاع على الحكم  العلوية والسفلية، فهذا ما عندي في ترتيب هذه الألفاظ الأربعة".*
* وقال ابن كثير: " إن الله يعلمه " ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ "،  الظاهر أن المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة، والحكمة تقدم الكلام على تفسيرها في  سورة البقرة، و " ٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ "، فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي  أنزله على موسى بن عمران، والإنجيل الذي أنزله الله على عيسى بن مريم عليهما  السلام. وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ هذا وهذا". *
* وقال ابن عباس في تفسيره: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَابَ " كتب  الأنبياء ويقال الكتابة " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " الحلال والحرام ويقال حكمة  الأنبياء قبله " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ " في بطن أمه " وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ "  بعد خروجه من بطن أمه". *
* وقال السمرقندي: " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ " قرأ نافع وعاصم "  وَيُعَلّمُهُ " بالياء يعني أن الله يعلمه، وقرأ الباقون بالنون، ومعناه أن الله  يقول ونعلمه " ٱلْكِتَٰبِ " يعني كتب الأنبياء. وهذا قول الكلبي. وقال  مقاتل: يعني الخط والكتابة، فعلّمه الله بالوحي والإلهام "  وَٱلْحِكْمَةِ " يعني الفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " يعني يحفظ  التوراة عن ظهر قلبه. وقال بعضهم: وهو عالم بالتوراة. وقال بعضهم: ألهمه الله بعدما  كبر حتى تعلم في مدة يسيرة".*
* وقال البغوي: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ... " ٱلْكِتَابَ " أي الكتابة  والخط " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " العلم والفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ " علمه الله  التوارة والإِنجيل".*
* وقال ابن عطية: " الكتاب " هو الخط باليد فهو مصدر كتب  يكتب ... وأما " الحكمة "، فهي السنة التي يتكلم بها الأنبياء، في الشرعيات،  والمواعظ ... وأما ما كان من حكمة عيسى الخاصة به فإنما يقال فيها يعلمه على معنى  يهيئ غريزته لها ويقدره ويجعله يتمرن في استخراجها ويجري ذهنه إلى ذلك، و "  التوراة " هي المنزلة على موسى عليه السلام، ويروى أن عيسى كان يستظهر التوراة وكان  أعمل الناس بما فيها، ويروى أنه لم يحفظها عن ظهر قلب إلا أربعة، موسى ويوشع بن  نون وعزير وعيسى عليهم السلام".*
* وقال النسفي: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ... الكتابة وكان أحسن الناس خطاً في  زمانه. وقيل: كتب الله " والحكمَةَ " بيان الحلال والحرام أو الكتاب الخط  باليد. والحكمة: البيان باللسان " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ".*
* وقال الخازن: " ويعلمه الكتاب " يعني الكتابة والخط باليد  " والحكمة " يعني العلم والسنة وأحكام الشرائع " والتوراة " يعني التي أنزلت  على موسى " والإنجيل " يعني الذي أنزل عليه وهذا إخبار من الله تعالى لمريم  ما هو فاعل بالولد الذي بشرها به من الكرامة وعلو المنزلة".*
* وقال ابو حيان: " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ  وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " الكتاب: هنا مصدر، أي: يعلمه الخط باليد،  قاله ابن عباس، وابن جريج وجماعة وقيل: الكتاب هو كتاب غير معلوم، علمه الله  عيسى مع التوراة والإنجيل وقيل: كتب الله المنزلة. والألف واللام للجنس  وقيل: هو التوراة والإنجيل. قالوا: وتكون الواو في: والتوراة، مقحمة، والكتاب  عبارة عن المكتوب، وتعليمه إياها قيل: بالإلهام، وقيل: بالوحي، وقيل: بالتوفيق  والهداية للتعلم والحكمة. تقدم تفسيرها، وفسرت هنا: بسنن الأنبياء، وبما شرعه من  الدين، وبالنبوة، وبالصواب في القول والعمل وبالعقل، وبأنواع العلم. وبمجموع ما  تقدم أقوال سبعة. روي أن عيسى كان يستظهر التوراة، ويقال لم يحفظها عن ظهر  قلب غير: موسى، ويوشع، وعزير، وعيسى. وذكر الإنجيل لمريم وهو لم ينزل بعد  لأنه كان كتاباً مذكوراً عند الأنبياء والعلماء، وأنه سينزل".*
* وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير للصابوني: " إن اللّه يعلمِّه الكتاب والحكمة، الظاهر  أن المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة، والحكمة تقدم تفسيرها في سورة البقرة،  والتوراة والإنجيل. فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي أنزل على موسى بن عمران، والإنجيل  الذي أنزل على عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام، وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ  هذا".*

*3 – ولد نبيا يستجمع في ذاته الوحي والنبوة: *
* ولد جميع الأنبياء باستثناء يوحنا المعمدان، يحيي ابن زكريا، الذي نضج  في بطن أمه بسبب زيارة العذراء لها، وسجد للمسيح وهو في بطن أمه، كبشر عاديين،  وعاشوا حياتهم إلى أن جاءتهم الدعوة للعمل كأنبياء وتوصيل رسالة الله لمن أرسلوا  إليهم. أما المسيح فقد كان على عكس ذلك تماماً، فقد ولد من بطن أمه نبياً متعلماً  من الله الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة وكان معه الإنجيل، وتكلم في مهده معلنا للناس أنه  ولد نبياً و " قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي  نَبِيّاً " (مريم: 30). *
* كما قيل عنه " وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً  وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (آل عمران: 46).*
* " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (المائدة: 110). *
* " فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً " (مريم: 29).*

* ومن هذه الآيات يتضح لنا الآتي: *
*(1) أنه ولد عالماً ومتعلماً من الله الذي علمه الكتابة والحكمة  والتوراة.*
*(2) أنه ولد وهو يعلم أنه نبي تعلم الكتابة والحكمة والتوراة من  الله.*
*(3) ولد ومعه الإنجيل " آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ (الإنجيل) وَجَعَلَنِي  نَبِيّاً " (مريم: 30).*
*(4) ولد وهو يعرف كل شيء عن الفروض الدينية وكان حافظاً وممارساً  لها.*
*(5) ولد وهو معصوم من الخطية وطاهر من الذنوب ومحفوظ من الله نفسه "  غُلاماً زَكِيّاً " (مريم: 19)، " وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ  " (مريم: 31). *
*(6) ولد وهو يعلم أنه الوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة، أي نبي في الدنيا وشفيع  في الآخرة " وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ "  (آل عمران: 45).*
*(7) ولد وهو يعلم تماماً ما سيحدث له في حياته الأرضية " وَالسَّلامُ  عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً " (مريم:  33).*
* وهذه المميزات، جميعها، لم تجتمع لغيره من الأنبياء أو البشر على  الإطلاق.*

*4 – وكان هو نفسه، شخصه ورسالته، آية للعالمين: *
* وكما كان ميلاده آية للعالمين، فقد كان هو نفسه، شخصه ورسالته مثلاً  وآية للعالمين " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا  وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الأنبياء: 91). "  وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ  ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ " (المؤمنون: 50). *
* قال الرازي في تفسير الآية الأولى " ثم بين تعالى بأقصر الكلام ما خص  به مريم وعيسى عليهما السلام من الآيات فقال " وَجَعَلْنَٰهَا وَٱبْنَهَا  ءَايَةً لّلْعَٰلَمِينَ " أما مريم فآياتها كثيرة: أحدها: ظهور الحبل فيها لا  من ذكر فصار ذلك آية ومعجزة خارجة عن العادة. وثانيها: أن رزقها كان يأتيها به  الملائكة من الجنة ... وثالثها ورابعها: قال الحسن إنها لم تلتقم ثدياً يوماً قط  وتكلمت هي أيضاً في صباها كما تكلم عيسى عليه السلام، وأما آيات عيسى عليه  السلام فقد تقدم بيانها فبين سبحانه أنه جعلهما آية للناس يتدبرون  فيما خصا به من الآيات ويستدلون به على قدرته وحكمته سبحانه  وتعالى".*
* وقال في تفسير الثانية " اعلم أن ابن  مريم هو عيسى عليه السلام جعله الله تعالى آية بأن خلقه من غير ذكر وأنطقه في المهد في  الصغر وأجرى على يديه إبراء الأكمه والأبرص وإحياء الموتى، وأما مريم فقد جعلها الله تعالى آية لأنها حملته من غير ذكر. وقال  الحسن تكلمت مريم في صغرها كما تكلم عيسى عليه السلام".*
* كما قال القرآن أيضاً "  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ " (البقرة: 87).*
* " تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (البقرة: 253).  *
* قال الرازي " في البينات وجوه، أحدها: المعجزات من إحياء الموتى ونحوها عن ابن  عباس، وثانيها: أنها الإنجيل، وثالثها: وهو الأقوى أن الكل يدخل فيه، لأن المعجز  يبين صحة نبوته كما أن الإنجيل يبين كيفية شريعته فلا يكون للتخصيص معنى".*
* وقال الطبري " يعني بقوله: " وآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  البَيِّنَاتِ " أعطينا عيسى ابن مريم. ويعني بالبينات التي آتاه الله إياها ما أظهر على يديه من الحجج والدلالة على نبوّته من  إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكْمةِ ونحو ذلك من الآيات التي أبانت منزلته من الله،  ودلت على صدقه وصحة نبوّته ... عن ابن عباس: " وآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ " أي الآيات التي وضع على يديه من  إحياء الموتى، وخلقه من الطين كهيئة الطير ثم ينفخ فيه فيكون طائراً بإذن  الله، وإبراء الأسقام، والخبر بكثير من الغيوب مما يدّخرون في بيوتهم، وما  ردّ عليهم من التوراة مع الإنجيل الذي أحدث الله إليه".*
* وقال القرطبي " وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ " أي  الحجج والدّلالات ؛ وهي التي ذكرها الله في " آل عمران " و " المائدة " ؛ قاله ٱبن عباس".  *
* وقال البيضاوي " وآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابن مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ " المعجزات الواضحات  كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمة والأبرص، والإِخبار بالمغيبات. أو الإنجيل".*
*وقال ابن كثير " أعطاه الله من البينات، وهي المعجزات، قال ابن عباس: من  إحياء الموتى، وخلقه من الطين كهيئة الطير، فينفخ فيها فتكون طيراً بإذن الله،  وإبراء الأسقام، وإخباره بالغيوب". *
* وقال الجلالين " ٱلْبَيِّنَٰتِ " المعجزات كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه  والأبرص".*
* وقال ابن عباس " أعطينا " عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ " الأمر  والنهي والعجائب والعلامات".*
* وقال السمرقندي " وَءاتَيْنَا " أي أعطينا " عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ  ٱلْبَيِّنَٰتِ "، أي الآيات والعلامات مثل: إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص".*

* وقال الماوردي " وَءَاتينا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ " وفيها ثلاثة أقاويل: أحدها: أن البينات الحجج. والثاني:  أنها الإنجيل. والثالث: وهو قول ابن عباس، أن البينات التي أوتيها عيسى إحياء الموتى، وخلقه من الطين كهيئة الطير، فيكون  طيراً بإذن الله، وإبراء الأسْقَام".*
* وقال البغوي " وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ "  الدلالات الواضحات وهي ما ذكر الله في سورة آل عمران والمائدة وقيل: أراد الإِنجيل".*
* وقال ابن عطية " و " البينات " الحجج التي أعطاها الله عيسى، وقيل هي  آياته من إحياء وإبراء وخلق طير، وقيل هي الإنجيل، والآية تعم جميع ذلك". *
* وقال النسفي " البينات المعجزات الواضحات كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمة  والأبرص والإخبار بالمغيبات".*
* وقال السيوطي في الدر المنثور " هي الآيات التي وضعت على يده من إحياء  الموتى، وخلقه من الطين كهيئة الطير، وإبراء الأسقام، والخبر بكثير  من الغيوب، وما رد عليهم من التوراة مع الإِنجيل الذي أحدث  الله إليه".*

*4 – تأييده بالروح القدس: *
* أكد القرآن أن الله أيد المسيح بالروح القدس من لحظة ميلاده إلى صعوده  إلى السماء ولم يفارقه ساعة واحدة!! وهذا لم يحدث لغيره من الأنبياء: *
*" وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ  بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (البقرة: 87).*
* " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (البقرة: 253).*
* " إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (المائدة: 110). *
* قال الرازي " كان الروح القدس لا يفارقه ساعة". وقال الجلالان " يسير  معه حيث يسير". فما هو الروح القدس؟*

* وقد أختلف العلماء والمفسرون في تفسير معنى الروح القدس: *
*(1) قالوا أنه الملاك جبريل، أو أحد الملائكة العظام: *
* (أ) وأنه حفظه من الملائكة.*
* (ب) ملك له 11,... جناح و1,... وجه يسبح الله يوم القيامة(1).*
* (ج) ملك في السماء الرابعة أعظم من في السموات يسبح الله كل يوم 12,...  تسبحة، يخلق من كل تسبحة ملك من الملائكة(2).*
* وتوضح لنا الآيات التالية أن الروح كائن أسمى من الملائكة وأعظم:  *
* " يوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ صَفّاً " (النبأ:  38).*
* " عْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ "(المعارج: 4). *
* " نَزَّلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ  كُلِّ أَمْرٍ " (القدر: 4).*
* " نَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَةَ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ  مِنْ عِبَادِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرُوا أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاتَّقُونِ "  (النحل: 2). *
* والروح في هذه الآيات معرفة ومختلفة عن الملائكة.*

*(2) كائن أعظم خلقا من الملائكة: *
* وقال الفريق الثاني بناء على الآيات السابقة أن الروح القدس أعظم خلقا  من الملائكة وأشرف منهم وأقرب لرب العالمين(3). أو أنه الأول في درجة نزول الأنوار من جلال الله  ومنه تتشعب سائر أرواح الملائكة والبشر(4) وهو الموكل على الأرواح.*

*(3) روح عيسى أو الإنجيل: *
* وقال الفريق الثالث أنه الإنجيل أو روح عيسى أو اسم الله الأعظم الذي  كان يحيي به الموتى(5).*

*(4) روح الله غير المخلوق: *
* وقال الفريق الرابع، ومعظم أتباعه من المتصوفين، أنه روح الله غير  المخلوق وسبب الحياة: *
*(أ) نقل الرازي " روح الله أنه سبب الحياة".*
*(ب) وقال عبد الكريم الجبلي " روح القدس غير مخلوق".*
*(ج) وقال المشير أحمد عزت " العجز عن إدراك سر الروح إدراك، والبحث في  كنه ذات الله إشراك".*
*(د) وقال الحريري " روح القدس هو روح الأرواح، وهو المنزه عن الدخول تحت  حيطة القول " كن " الذي كان الله يخلق به المخلوقات. ومن ثم لا يجوز أن يقال الروح  مخلوق لأنه وجه خاص من وجوه الحق، قام الوجود بذلك الوجه. فهو روح ليس كالأرواح  لأنه روح الله ... وروح الله غير مخلوق. وذلك الروح هو المعبر عنه بالوجه  الإلهي".*

* وفيما يلي أهم أقوال العلماء والمفسرين إلى جانب ما سبق أن بيناه:  *
* قال القرطبي " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ " أي قويناه. " قال النحاس: وسُميَ  جبريل روحا وأضيف إلى القدس ؛ لأنه كان بتكوين الله عز وجل له رُوحاً من غير  ولادة والد ولده ؛ وكذلك سُمّيَ عيسى رُوحاً لهذا. وروى غالب بن عبد اللَّه عن مجاهد قال: القدس هو الله عز وجل. وكذا  قال الحسن: القدس هو الله، وروحه جبريل. وروى أبو روق عن الضحاك عن ٱبن عباس: " بِروحِ ٱلقُدُسِ " قال: هو الاسم الذي كان يحيي به عيسى  الموتى ... وقيل: المراد الإنجيل ؛ سمّاه روحاً". *
* وقال البيضاوي " وَأَيَّدْنَٰهُ " وقوينا ه، وقرىء " آيدناه " بالمد " بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ " بالروح  المقدسة كقولك: حاتم الجود، ورجل صدق، وأراد به جبريل. وقيل: روح عيسى (ص)،  ووصفها به لطهارته عن مس الشيطان، أو لكرامته على الله سبحانه وتعالى  ولذلك أضافه إلى نفسه تعالى، أو لأنه لم تضمه الأصلاب والأرحام الطوامث، أو  الإنجيل، أو اسم الله الأعظم الذي كان يحيي به الموتى". *
* وقال ابن كثير " وتأييده بروح القدس، وهو جبريل عليه السلام، ما  يدلهم على صدقه فيما جاءهم به".*
* وقال الجلالان " وَأَيَّدْنَٰهُ " قوّيناه " بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ " من  إضافة الموصوف إلى الصفة أي الروح المقدّسة جبريل لطهارته يسير معه حيث  سار".*
* وقال ابن عباس " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ " قويناه وأعناه " بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ "  بجبرائيل المطهر". *
* وقال السمرقندي " وقال بعضهم: أيدناه أي قويناه وأعناه باسم الله  الأعظم الذي كان يحيي به الموتى".*
* وقال الماوردي " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدْسِ " فيه ثلاثة  تأويلات: أحدها: أن روح القدس الاسم الذي يحيي به عيسى الموتى، وهذا قول ابن  عباس. والثاني: أنه الإنجيل، سماه روحاً ... والثالث: وهو الأظهر، أنه  جبريل عليه السلام".*
* وقال البغوي " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ " قوّيناه " بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ " .. واختلفوا في روح القدس، قال الربيع وغيره:  أراد بالروح الروح الذي نفخ فيه، والقدس هو الله أضافه إلى نفسه تكريماً  وتخصيصاً نحو بيت الله، وناقة الله، كما قال: " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا " (التحريم: 12). " وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ " (النساء: 171) وقيل: أراد  بالقدس الطهارة، يعني الروح الطاهرة ... وتأييد عيسى بجبريل عليهما السلام  أنه أمر أن يسير معه حيث سار حتى صعد به الله إلى السماء".*
* وقال ابن عطية " و " أيدناه " معناه قويناه، والأيد القوة ... " روح  القدس هو الاسم الذي به كان يحيي الموتى "، وقال ابن زيد: " هو  الإنجيل كما سمى الله تعالى القرآن روحاً " وقال السدي والضحاك والربيع وقتادة " روح القدس جبريل".  *
* وقال ابن الجوزي " وأيدناه: قويناه والأيد: القوة. وفي روح القدس ثلاثة  أقوال. أحدها: أنه جبريل. والقدس: الطهارة " ... والقول الثاني: أنه  الاسم الذي كان يحيي به الموتى ... والثالث: أنه الإنجيل، قاله ابن  زيد".*
* وقال النسفي " وَأَيَّدْنَٰهُ بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ " أي الطهارة  وبالسكون حيث كان: مكي. أي بالروح المقدسة كما يقال " حاتم الجود " ووصفها بالقدس للاختصاص والتقريب. أو بجبريل عليه السلام لأنه يأتي بما  فيه حياة القلوب، وذلك لأنه رفعه إلى السماء حين قصد اليهود قتله. أو بالإنجيل كما  قال في القرآن".*
* أما الرازي فقد لخص معظم ما سبق كالآتي " المسألة الثانية: اختلفوا في  الروح على وجوه. أحدها: أنه جبريل عليه السلام وإنما سمي بذلك لوجوه. الأول:  أن المراد من روح القدس الروح المقدسة كما يقال: حاتم الجود ورجل صدق فوصف جبريل  بذلك تشريفاً له وبياناً لعلو مرتبته عند الله تعالى. الثاني: سمي جبريل عليه  السلام بذلك لأنه يحيا به الدين كما يحيا البدن بالروح فإنه هو المتولي لإنزال  الوحي إلى الأنبياء والمكلفون في ذلك يحيون في دينهم. الثالث: أن الغالب عليه  الروحانية وكذلك سائر الملائكة غير أن روحانيته أتم وأكمل. الرابع: سمي جبريل عليه  السلام روحاً، لأنه ما ضمته أصلاب الفحول وأرحام الأمهات، وثانيها: المراد بروح القدس  الإنجيل، كما قال في القرآن: " رُوحاً مّنْ أَمْرِنَا " (الشورى: 52)، وسمي به لأن  الدين يحيا به ومصالح الدنيا تنتظم لأجله. وثالثها: أنه الاسم الذي كان يحيي به  عليه السلام الموتى، عن ابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير، ورابعها: أنه الروح الذي  نفخ فيه والقدس هو الله تعالى فنسب روح عيسى عليه السلام إلى نفسه  تعظيماً له وتشريفاً، كما يقال: بيت الله وناقة الله، عن الربيع، وعلى هذا  المراد به الروح الذي يحيا به الإنسان". *
* ثم يقول الرازي " أن اختصاص عيسى بجبريل عليهما السلام من أكد  وجوه الاختصاص بحيث لم يكن لأحد من الأنبياء عليهم السلام مثل ذلك لأنه هو الذي بشر  مريم بولادتها وإنما ولد عيسى عليه السلام من نفخة جبريل عليه السلام وهو الذي رباه  في جميع الأحوال وكان يسير معه حيث سار وكان معه حين صعد إلى  السماء". *
* وقال الطبري " القول في تأويل قوله تعالى " وأيّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ  القُدُسِ"... " وأيّدْناهُ " فإنه قوّيناه فأعنّاه ... عن الضحاك: " وأيّدْناهُ " يقول: نصرناه. يقال منه: أيدك الله: أي قوّاك،  وهو رجل ذو أيد وذو آدٍ، يراد: ذو قوة ... وقال آخرون: الروح الذي أيد الله به  عيسى هو الإنجيل ... وقال آخرون: هو الاسم الذي كان عيسى يحيي به الموتى  ...عن ابن عباس: " وأيّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدُسِ " قال: هو الاسم الذي كان  يحيي عيسى به الموتى".*
* والخلاصة هي أن المسيح جمع في ذاته كل عناصر الوحي والنبوّة فهو كلمة  الله وروح منه، وهو المتعلم من الله مباشرة، الذي علمه الكتابة والحكمة والتوراة  والإنجيل، وأيده بالروح القدس، هذا الروح الذي هو روح الله السامي، والذي هو روح  المسيح أيضاً، الذي لم يفارقه لحظة واحدة من ميلاده وحتى صعوده إلى السماء. وكان  المسيح ذاته وشخصه، وأمه أيضاً بسبب نشأتها وتربيتها وحملها به من غير رجل، آية  للعالمين، في حياته كلها وفي أعماله وأقواله. وهذا ما لم يكن لأحد غيره من البشر  والأنبياء.*
*كان في حياته وشخصه متميز عن جميع الأنبياء  والمرسلين.*

*---*
*(1) امش السندي على صحيح البخاري ج 4: 173.*

*(2) الطبري ج 3 29: 42.*

*(3) الكشاف للزمخشري ج 4: 691.*

*(4) على هامش الطبري ج 29: 42 *

*(5) الزمخشري ج 1: 162.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السابع*​ *آيات المسيح ومعجزاته*​ 
*جاء في القرآن أن الله أعطى المسيح عدداً من الآيات والمعجزات تميز بها  عن جميع الأنبياء على الإطلاق، وهي في الآيتين التاليتين، الخلق وجعل العميان  يبصرون وتطهير البرص وأحياء الموتى والأنباء بما هو خفي، علم الغيب. وباستثناء  الأولى والأخيرة، فقد أعطى الله بعض الأنبياء أن يجروا إحدى هذه المعجزات مثل شفاء  مريض أو إقامة ميت من الموت وتطهير أبرص من برصه، إلا أنها كانت معجزات محدودة في  واحدة أو اثنتين على الأكثر، أما معجزات المسيح فقد كانت غير محدودة على الإطلاق.  فقد كان في إمكانه أن يخلق أي عدد أو أي كم من الطير ويحيي أي عدد أو أي كم من  الموتى مهما كان زمن موتهم فيقول التراث الإسلامي أنه أحيا سام بن نوح الذي مات قبل  المسيح بأربعة آلاف سنة، وبالتالي فالذي يحيي سام بن نوح يحيي آدم وكل الموتى بحسب  الإرادة الإلهية، ويشفي أي عدد أو أي كم من المرضى حتى لو اجتمع أمامه 50.000  (خمسون ألف) مريض في المرة الواحدة، مهما كان نوع مرضهم ومهما كان زمنه، بمجرد كلمة  منه أو لمسه للمريض " بأذن الله". تقول الآيات القرآنية: *
* " وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ  فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ  وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا  تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً  لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " (آل عمران: 49).*
* " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ  الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ  الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي  وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ " (المائدة:  110).*
* وهنا يؤكد أن الخلق غير محدود بكم أو بكيف " مِنَ الطِّينِ  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ "، وأن آيات الشفاء وإحياء الموتى غير محدودة بكم أو بكيف  " وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى". فهو يتكلم  عن طين يخلق كهيئة الطير بصفة عامة، على الإطلاق، وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص وإحياء  الموتى بصفة عامة، على الإطلاق، وهذا ما أكده الإنجيل بالفعل فلم يكن لقدرة المسيح  ومعجزاته وآياته التي أعطاه الآب ليعملها حد أو مدى، بل كانت على الإطلاق كما سنرى.  *

*1 - تميز المسيح في الكتاب المقدس بكونه الخالق: *
* الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء، أو إعطاء الحياة من لاشيء، من العدم،  كما خلق الله آدم من تراب (طين) ثم أعطاه الروح فصار آدم نفساًَ حية، صار له وجود  بعد أن كان عدماً، وهذا عمل الله وحده والذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد على الإطلاق. الله  وحده خالق الكون وكل ما به وما فيه يقول الكتاب؛ " الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا ليس عن فهمه فحص " (اش28: 40)، "هكذا يقول الله الرب  خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها  روحا " (اش5: 42). ثم يؤكد الكتاب أن  الله وحده الخالق وليس معه أحد، أي لا يوجد آخر معه " هكذا يقول الرب فاديك  وجابلك من البطن. أنا الرب صانع كل شيء ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الأرض. من  معي " (أش24: 44).*
* ويقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أن المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله ابن الله وصورة  الله، بهاء مجد الله ورسم (صورة) جوهره، يسوع المسيح، هو الخالق الذي خلق كل شيء  الكون وكل ما فيه " في البدء  كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله.  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة  والحياة كانت نور الناس " (يو1: 1-4). " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر  كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا  يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق.  الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو1: 15-17). " الله خالق  الجميع بيسوع المسيح " (أف3: 9). " ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء  الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل  كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1: 2و3).*
* ويذكر الكتاب أيضا أن الرب يسوع المسيح قام بعملية الخلق في أكثر من  مناسبة؛ فقد خلق للمولود أعمى، بلا عينين، عينين من طين، يقول الكتاب أنه "  تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى. وقال له  اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام. الذي تفسيره مرسل. فمضى واغتسل وأتى  بصيرا " (يو6: 7، 7). وفي تحويلة للماء إلى خمر قام بعملية خلق مادة من مادة  أخرى مختلفة عنها، كيميائيا، تماما، وذلك بكلمتين للأمر " املأوا الأجران ماء  ... استقوا الآن " (يو7: 2، 8). وفي إشباعه لخمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا  معهم من نساء وأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، قام بعملية خلق أخرى إذ خلق من كل رغيف  واحد ما يشبع أكثر من ألف فرد بل وزاد حوالي قفتين وربع من هذا الرغيف الواحد!! خلق  من الرغيف الواحد أكثر من ألف رغيف لو افترضنا أن كل شخص أكل رغيفاً واحداً!! (مت19: 14-22). فمن كان له امتياز كهذا غير المسيح؟ والإجابة لا أحد  على الإطلاق!!*

*2 – تميز المسيح في القرآن بكونه خالق: *
* ويتحدى القرآن جميع البشر وسائر المخلوقات العاقلة وغير العاقلة أن كان  هناك أحد، غير الله، يقدر أن يخلق أي شيء مهما كان، كما يتحدى جميع الأصنام أن  تخلق، ولو اجتمعوا معا، حتى ولو ذبابا. الله وحده هو الخالق البارئ المصور وليس  سواه ولا مثله ولا معه. ويقول القرآن متحدياً: *
*" هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  دُونِهِ " (لقمان: 11). *
* " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا  ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ " (الحج: 73). *
* " هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ " (فاطر: 3). *
* ومع ذلك قال أن المسيح كان يخلق  من الطين كهيئة الطير ثم ينفخ فيه فيصير طيراً بأذن الله: *
*" أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ  فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ". *
* " وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي  فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي".*
* قال الطبري في تفسيره " وَالطَّيْر جَمْع طَائِر. وَاخْتَلَفَتْ الْقُرَّاء فِي  قِرَاءَة ذَلِكَ, فَقَرَأَهُ بَعْض أَهْل الْحِجَاز " كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّائِر  فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَائِرًا " , عَلَى التَّوْحِيد. وَقَرَأَهُ آخَرُونَ "  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " عَلَى الْجِمَاع  كِلَيْهِمَا. وَأَعْجَب الْقِرَاءَات إِلَيَّ فِي ذَلِكَ قِرَاءَة مَنْ قَرَأَ "  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " عَلَى الْجِمَاع  فِيهِمَا جَمِيعًا, لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ مِنْ صِفَة عِيسَى أَنَّهُ  يَفْعَل ذَلِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه, وَأَنَّهُ مُوَفَّق لِخَطِّ الْمُصْحَف  ... (وعن) اِبْن إِسْحَاق: أَنَّ عِيسَى (ص), جَلَسَ يَوْمًا مَعَ غِلْمَان  مِنْ الْكُتَّاب, فَأَخَذَ طِينًا, ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَجْعَل لَكُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الطِّين  طَائِرًا؟ قَالُوا: وَتَسْتَطِيع ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّي! ثُمَّ  هَيَّأَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ فِي هَيْئَة الطَّائِر نَفَخَ فِيهِ, ثُمَّ قَالَ:  كُنْ طَائِرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه! فَخَرَجَ يَطِير بَيْن كَفَّيْهِ, فَخَرَجَ  الْغِلْمَان بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَمْره فَذَكَرُوهُ لِمُعَلِّمِهِمْ, فَأَفْشَوْهُ فِي  النَّاس(1). وَتَرَعْرَعَ. فَهَمَّتْ بِهِ بَنُو  إِسْرَائِيل, فَلَمَّا خَافَتْ أُمّه عَلَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ عَلَى حَمِير لَهَا ثُمَّ  خَرَجَتْ بِهِ هَارِبَة. وَذُكِرَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْلُق الطَّيْر  مِنْ الطِّين سَأَلَهُمْ: أَيّ الطَّيْر أَشَدّ خَلْقًا؟ فَقِيلَ لَهُ  الْخُفَّاش".*
* وقال ابن كثير " وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ يَفْعَل يُصَوِّر مِنْ الطِّين  شَكْل طَيْر ثُمَّ يَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَطِير عِيَانًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ الَّذِي جَعَلَ هَذَا مُعْجِزَة لَهُ تَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ  أَرْسَلَهُ".*
* وقال الجلالان " أَخْلُق" أُصَوِّر " لَكُمْ " مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ  الطَّيْر" مِثْل صُورَته فَالْكَاف اسْم مَفْعُول " فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ  " الضَّمِير لِلْكَافِ " فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " وَفِي قِرَاءَة طَائِرًا "  بِإِذْنِ اللَّه " بِإِرَادَتِهِ فَخَلَقَ لَهُمْ الْخُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ أَكْمَل  الطَّيْر خَلْقًا".*
* وقال القرطبي في تفسيره " أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ " أَيْ  أُصَوِّر وَأُقَدِّر لَكُمْ. " مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ " وَالطَّيْر يُذَكَّر وَيُؤَنَّث. " فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ". أَيْ فِي الْوَاحِد مِنْهُ أَوْ مِنْهَا أَوْ فِي الطِّين  فَيَكُون طَائِرًا ... وَقِيلَ: لَمْ يَخْلُق غَيْر الْخُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ  أَكْمَل الطَّيْر خَلْقًا لِيَكُونَ أَبْلَغ فِي الْقُدْرَة لِأَنَّ لَهَا ثَدْيًا  وَأَسْنَانًا وَأُذُنًا , وَهِيَ تَحِيض وَتَطْهُر وَتَلِد. وَيُقَال: إِنَّمَا  طَلَبُوا خَلْق خُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ أَعْجَب مِنْ سَائِر الْخَلْق ; وَمِنْ عَجَائِبه  أَنَّهُ لَحْم وَدَم يَطِير بِغَيْرِ رِيش وَيَلِد كَمَا يَلِد الْحَيَوَان وَلَا  يَبِيض كَمَا يَبِيض سَائِر الطُّيُور , فَيَكُون لَهُ الضَّرْع يَخْرُج مِنْهُ  اللَّبَن , وَلَا يُبْصِر فِي ضَوْء النَّهَار وَلَا فِي ظُلْمَة اللَّيْل ,  وَإِنَّمَا يَرَى فِي سَاعَتَيْنِ: بَعْد غُرُوب الشَّمْس سَاعَة وَبَعْد طُلُوع  الْفَجْر سَاعَة قَبْل أَنْ يُسْفِر جِدًّا , وَيَضْحَك كَمَا يَضْحَك الْإِنْسَان  , وَيَحِيض كَمَا تَحِيض الْمَرْأَة. وَيُقَال: إِنَّ سُؤَالهمْ كَانَ لَهُ عَلَى  وَجْه التَّعَنُّت فَقَالُوا: اِخْلُقْ لَنَا خُفَّاشًا وَاجْعَلْ فِيهِ رُوحًا  إِنْ كُنْت صَادِقًا فِي مَقَالَتك ; فَأَخَذَ طِينًا وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ  خُفَّاشًا ثُمَّ نَفَخَ فِيهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ يَطِير بَيْنَ السَّمَاء  وَالْأَرْض".*
* وقال الرازي جامعاً لأراء المفسرين " أي  أقدر وأصور وقد بينا في تفسير قوله تعالى: " يَٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ  ٱعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلَّذِىْ خَلَقَكُمْ " (البقرة: 21) إن الخلق هو التقدير". و " أَنِى أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مّنَ ٱلطّينِ " معناه: أصور وأقدر وقوله "  كَهَيْئَةِ ٱلطَّيْرِ " فالهيئة الصورة المهيئة من قولهم هيأت الشيء إذا قدرته  وقوله " فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ " أي في ذلك الطين المصور وقوله " فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا  بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ " ففيه مسائل: المسألة الأولى: قرأ نافع " فَيَكُونُ طائراً "  بالألف على الواحد، والباقون " طَيْراً " على الجمع، وكذلك في المائدة  والطير اسم الجنس يقع على الواحد وعلى الجمع. يروى أن عيسى عليه السلام لما ادعى  النبوة، وأظهر المعجزات أخذوا يتعنتون عليه وطالبوه بخلق خفاش، فأخذ طيناً وصوره،  ثم نفخ فيه، فإذا هو يطير بين السماء والأرض". و "  المسألة الثانية: قال بعض المتكلمين: الآية تدل على أن الروح جسم رقيق  كالريح، ولذلك وصفها بالفتح، ثم ههنا بحث، وهو أنه هل يجوز أن يقال: إنه تعالى  أودع في نفس عيسى عليه السلام خاصية، بحيث متى نفخ في شيء كان نفخه فيه موجباً  لصيرورة ذلك الشيء حياً، أو يقال: ليس الأمر كذلك بل الله تعالى كان يخلق  الحياة في ذلك الجسم بقدرته عند نفخة عيسى عليه السلام فيه على سبيل إظهار  المعجزات". و " المسألة الثالثة: القرآن دلّ على أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تولد  من نفخ جبريل (ص) في مريم وجبريل (ص) روح محض وروحاني محض فلا جرم كانت نفخة  عيسى عليه السلام للحياة والروح". *
* أي أن المسيح خلق الطير كما خلق الله الإنسان، وبنفس الطريقة التي خلق  بها، الله، آدم، يقول الكتاب المقدس " وجبل الرب الإله آدم ترابا من الأرض. ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار  آدم نفسا حيّة " (تك7: 2).  *
* ويقول القرآن أيضا أن الله خلق الإنسان من طين ثم نفخ فيه من روحه:  *
* " وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً  مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَأٍ مَسْنُونٍ. فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ  وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " (الحجر:  29). *
* " إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً  مِنْ طِينٍ. فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ  رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " (صّ: 72).*
* " وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الإِنسَانِ مِنْ طِينٍ ... ثُمَّ  سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ " (السجدة: 6و8).*
* وهنا نجد اتفاق على أن خلق آدم تم كالآتي: *
* (1) أن الله خلق الإنسان من طين ثم سواه.*
* (2) ثم نفخ فيه من روحه. *
* والمسيح خلق الطير بنفس الطريقة: *
* (1) خلق من الطين كهيئة الطير.*
* (2) ثم نفخ فيه فصار طيرا ... بإذن الله.*

* وجاء في  كتاب الملل والنحل للشهرستاني أن الفضل الحدثي وأحمد بن خابط قالاً، كما  نقل الرواندي: "  أن للخلق خالقين.  أحدهما قديم وهو الباري تعالى والثاني محدث وهو  المسيح عليه السلام لقوله إذ تخلق من الطينكهيئة الطير". *
* بل وهناك  آية قرآنية حيرت العلماء تقول " فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ  الْخَالِقِينَ " (المؤمنون: 14). وهذا القول يشير إلى وجود أكثر من خالق  وقد أجمع المفسرون على ثلاثة أراء رئيسية هي أنها تعني؛ *
*(1)أن الله  احسن المقدرين أو المصورين أو الصانعين.*
*(2) كما قال  الطبري " لأن عيسى ابن مريم كان يخلق، فأخبر جلّ ثناؤه عن نفسه أنه  يخلق أحسن مما كان يخلق". وقال القرطبي " وقال ابن جُريج: إنما قال: " أحسن  الخالقين " لأنه تعالى قد أذن لعيسى عليه السلام أن يخلق؛ واضطرب بعضهم في  ذلك". وقال البغوي " وقال ابن جريج: إنما جمع الخالقين لأنّ عيسى كان يخلق كما قال:  " أَنِّىۤ أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ ٱلطِّينِ "(آل عمران: 49)فأخبر الله عن نفسه بأنه أحسن الخالقين".أي أن الله  يقارن ما يخلقه هو بما يخلقه المسيح.*
*(3) أن عمر  بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح هما اللذان  قالا هذه العبارة عند سماعهما لإحدى آيات خلق الله للإنسان فقال نبي المسلمين لكل  منهما " أكتبها فقد نزلت هكذا وهذا هو الرأي الأكثر سيادة في  التفسير.*
*قاله  الرازي: " عن ابن عباس (رض)  أن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح كان يكتب هذه الآيات لرسول الله  (صلعم) فلما انتهى إلى قوله تعالى: " خَلْقاً ءَاخَرَ " عجب من ذلك فقال: “ فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ  ٱلْخَٰلِقِينَ " فقال رسول الله (صلعم): " اكتب فهكذا نزلت "  فشك عبد الله وقال إن كان محمد صادقاً فيما يقول فإنه يوحي إلي كما يوحي  إليه، وإن كان كاذباً فلا خير في دينه فهرب إلى مكة فقيل إنه مات على الكفر، وقيل  إنه أسلم يوم الفتح، وروى سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال لما نزلت هذه الآية قال عمر  بن الخطاب: " فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَٰلِقِينَ "  فقال رسول الله (صلعم)  " هكذا نزلت يا عمر "  وكان عمر يقول: وافقني ربي في أربع، في الصلاة خلف المقام، وفي ضرب  الحجاب على النسوة، وقولي لهن: لتنتهن أو ليبدلنه الله خيراً منكن، فنزل قوله  تعالى: " عَسَىٰ رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوٰجاً خَيْراً  مّنكُنَّ "  (التحريم: 5) والرابع قلت: " فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَٰلِقِينَ " فقال هكذا نزلت. قال العارفون هذه الواقعة كانت سبب السعادة  لعمر، وسبب الشقاوة لعبد الله "(2).*
* ويبقى الاعتراض القائل أن المسيح خلق بأذن الله "  فيصير طيرا بأذن الله "، " وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ  بِإِذْنِي". ونؤكد أن الإنجيل أيضاً يقول مثل ذلك، وأن كان بمفهوم يختلف  عن مفهوم القرآن، حيث يقول الرب يسوع المسيح " وأما أنا  فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا. لان الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكمّلها هذه الأعمال  بعينها التي أنا اعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني " (يو5: 36). "  الأعمال التي أنا اعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي " (يو10: 25). " لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا  أن تكون له حياة في ذاته. وأعطاه سلطانا أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن الإنسان " (يو5:  26).*
* وهنا يؤكد  الرب يسوع المسيح أن الأعمال التي هو يعملها، أي الآيات والمعجزات والتعليم الذي  يعلمه وكل ما كان له من سلطان على الأرض، هو ما أعطاه له الآب:  *
* " أنا  لا اقدر أن افعل من نفسي شيئا. كما اسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا اطلب  مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني " (يو5: 30). " ولست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل  أتكلم بهذا كما علّمني أبي " (يو8: 28). " لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي  لكن الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم " (يو12:  49).*
*ولكن الرب  يسوع المسيح لا يتكلم وكأنه مجرد بشر، بل يتكلم من منطلق العلاقة بين الآب والابن،  في الذات الإلهية، وبمفهوم التجسد، تجسد الابن واتخاذه البشرية الكاملة، ومن ثم  يقول " أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من  نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال. صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيّ.  وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يو14: 10و11). فكما أن أعماله وآياته وبيناته  تشهد على تأييد الله له وإرساليته من قبل الله، فهي تشهد أيضاً وتؤكد على وحدة الآب  والابن، وأن الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن. *
*وهنا لنا سؤال؛ هل هناك فرق بين خلقة الإنسان وخلقة الطير؟ والإجابة هي؛  كلا، لأنه كليهما عملية خلق وإيجاد حياة فيمن ليست له حياة. وإذا كان المسيح مجرد  إنسان ونبي فحسب فلماذا أعطاه الله، هو بالذات، أن يقوم بعمل من أعماله فتنسب له  صفة من صفاته واسم من أسمائه؟ فقد أعطاه أن يخلق مثلما خلق هو، الله، وبنفس الطريقة  التي خلق بها الله الإنسان، وأصبح من الطبيعي أن ينسب له أسم الخالق وصفته حتى ولو  كان ذلك باسم الله، أي يقال عنه الخالق بأذن الله. والإجابة دائما هي أن الله يفعل  ما يريد وأن له حكّمة في ذلك!! ولكننا نقول أن الله يفعل كل شيء بحسب مشورته الأزلية وتدبيره الإلهي وعلمه  السابق ولا يفعل شيئاً باطلا، فإذا كان قد أعطى المسيح، وحده، عمل الخلق وصفة  الخالق واسم الخالق فهذا يعني أن المسيح له امتياز خاص يتميز به عن كل من الملائكة  والبشر، بل وكل ما في الكون من كائنات، سواء كانت ترى أو لا ترى!! *
* يقول الكتاب المقدس " وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء  ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله  الآب " (في9: 2-11). كما يقال أن المسيح خلق بأذن  الله، والإنجيل يقول أن الله خلق به، بالمسيح، وفيه وله كل شيء "  الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح " (أف9: 3)، " كل شيء به  كان " (يو2: 1)، " الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين " (عب2: 1)، "  فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء  كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل  شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو15: 117). *

*3 - تميز المسيح بكونه الطبيب الأعظم: *
* يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح " وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ  "، كما يقول بلسان الله مخاطباً المسيح " وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ  وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي ": *
* قال القرطبي " الْأَكَمَة: الَّذِي يُولَد أَعْمَى; عَنْ  اِبْن عَبَّاس. وَكَذَا قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة قَالَ: هُوَ الَّذِي يُولَد  أَعْمَى ... وَالْبَرَص مَعْرُوف وَهُوَ بَيَاض يَعْتَرِي الْجِلْد ...  وَخُصَّ هَذَانِ بِالذِّكْرِ لِأَنَّهُمَا عَيَاءَانِ. وَكَانَ الْغَالِب عَلَى  زَمَن عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام الطِّبّ فَأَرَاهُمْ اللَّه الْمُعْجِزَة مِنْ  جِنْس ذَلِكَ". *
*وقال الطبري " وَأُبْرِئ " وَأَشْفِي , يُقَال مِنْهُ:  أَبْرَأ اللَّه الْمَرِيض: إِذَا شَفَاهُ مِنْهُ , فَهُوَ يُبْرِئهُ إِبْرَاء ,  وَبَرَأَ الْمَرِيض فَهُوَ يَبْرَأ بُرْءًا ... عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس  قَالَ: الْأَكْمَه: الَّذِي يُولَد وَهُوَ أَعْمَى. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: بَلْ هُوَ  الْأَعْمَى ... وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْكَمَه وَالْبَرَص لَا عِلَاج لَهُمَا ,  فَيَقْدِر عَلَى إِبْرَائِهِ ذُو طِبّ بِعِلَاجٍ , فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَدِلَّته  عَلَى صِدْق قِيله".*

* وقال  الطبري عن " وَهْب أَنَّهُ رُبَّمَا اِجْتَمَعَ عَلَى عِيسَى مِنْ الْمَرْضَى  فِي الْجَمَاعَة الْوَاحِدَة خَمْسُونَ أَلْفًا , مَنْ أَطَاقَ مِنْهُمْ  أَنْ يَبْلُغهُ بَلَغَهُ , وَمَنْ لَمْ يُطِقْ مِنْهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَتَاهُ عِيسَى  يَمْشِي إِلَيْهِ , وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يُدَاوِيهِمْ بِالدُّعَاءِ إِلَى  اللَّه".*
* وقال الجلالان " وَأُبْرِئ " أُشْفِي " الْأَكْمَه " الَّذِي وُلِدَ أَعْمَى  "وَالْأَبْرَص" وَخُصَّا بِالذِّكْرِ لِأَنَّهُمَا دَاءَا إعْيَاء وَكَانَ بَعْثه  فِي زَمَن الطِّبّ فَأَبْرَأ فِي يَوْم خَمْسِينَ أَلْفًا بِالدُّعَاءِ  بِشَرْطِ الْإِيمَان".*
* وقال ابن كثير " وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَه " قِيلَ ... هُوَ الَّذِي  يُولَد أَعْمَى وَهُوَ أَشْبَه لِأَنَّهُ أَبْلَغ فِي الْمُعْجِزَة وَأَقْوَى فِي  التَّحَدِّي " وَالْأَبْرَص" مَعْرُوف".*
* وقال الرازي " ذهب أكثر أهل اللغة  إلى أن الأكمه هو الذي ولد أعمى، وقال الخليل وغيره هو الذي عمي بعد أن كان  بصيراً، وعن مجاهد هو الذي لا يبصر بالليل ... وروي أنه (ص) ربما اجتمع عليه  خمسون ألفاً من المرضى من أطاق منهم أتاه، ومن لم يطق أتاه عيسى عليه  السلام". *
* وقد أكد معظم المفسرين أنه كان في إمكان المسيح أن يشفي أي عددٍ أو كمٍ من المرضى مهما كان  عددهم، وأن يفتح أعين أي عددٍ أو كمٍ من العميان ويطهر أي عددٍ أو كمٍ من البرص!!  أي أنهم يتركون الأمر مفتوحاً على الإطلاق، فيمكن للمسيح أن يفتح أعين عميان بلا حصر أو عدد، ويطهر  برص من برصهم بلا عدد ولا حصر!! قال البيضاوي والثعالبي والجلالان والرازي وغيرهم  من المفسرين " روي أنه عليه السلام ربما اجتمع عليه خمسون ألفاً من المرضى من  أطاق منهم أتاه ومن لم يطق أتاه عيسى، وما كانت مدواته إلا بالدعاء".  *
*وقد أكد الإنجيل على ذلك فقال أنه صنع معجزات وآيات وقوات بلا حصر أو  عدد. وهذا ما لم يحدث مع أي مخلوق أو نبي غير المسيح وحده. وعلى الرغم من أن بعض  الأنبياء استطاعوا بقوة الله أن يشفوا أحد المرضى أو بعض المرضى من أحد الأمراض أو  بعض الأمراض فقد كان المسيح يشفي كل المرضى من جميع الأمراض مهما كانت، فهو الطبيب  الشافي الأعظم الذي شفي جميع المرضي الذين قدُموا إليه من جميع الأمراض. يقول  الكتاب أنه عندما أرسل يوحنا المعمدان اثنين من تلاميذه يسألان الرب يسوع المسيح أن  كان هو المسيح الآتي " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما اذهبا واخبرا يوحنا بما رأيتما  وسمعتما. أن العمي يبصرون والعرج يمشون والبرص يطهرون والصم يسمعون والموتى  يقومون والمساكين يبشرون " (لو22: 7). فقد شفى جميع المرضى الذين قُدموا إليه  من جميع الأمراض مهما كانت أنواع أمراضهم ومهما كان عددهم. *
*(1) شفاء مرضى بالحمى؛ وشفى أبن خادم الملك الذي كان مريضا بالحمى وطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح  أن يذهب إلى بيته ليشفيه، فقال له " أذهب. أبنك حي " فشفي أبنه في تلك  اللحظة (يو46: 4-54). كما شفى حماة بطرس أيضا " وكانت حماة سمعان قد أخذتها حمّى  شديدة. فسألوه من اجلها. فوقف فوقها وانتهر الحمّى فتركتها وفي الحال قامت  وصارت تخدمهم "(لو38: 4، 39). *
*(2) شفاء مقعدين ومفلوجين؛ فقد شفى مريض بركة بيت حسدا الذي أقعده المرض في الفراش مدة ثمانٍ  وثلاثين سنة عندما قال له " قُم. أحمل سريرك وأمش. فحالاً بريء الإنسان وحمل  سريره ومشى " (يو1: 5-9). وشفى مفلوجاً من مرض الفالج عندما أمره قائلا " قم احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك.  فقام ومضى إلى بيته " (مت6: 9، 7). وشفى عبد قائد المئة من الفالج، وكان قائد  المئة هذا يؤمن أن المسيح يستطيع أن يشفي عبده بكلمة دون أن يذهب إليه " يا سيد لست مستحقا أن تدخل تحت سقفي. لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ  غلامي " فشفي غلامه في تلك الساعة (مت5: 8-13). وشفى رجلاً يده يابسة فقال له " مدّ يدك. فمدها. فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى " (مت13:  12).*
*(3) أخراج الشياطين والأرواح النجسة؛ كان يخرج الشياطين بكلمة الأمر منه وكانت الشياطين عندما تراه نصرخ  مرتاعة ومرتعبة وتتوسل إليه أن لا يرسلها إلى الجحيم قبل الموعد، يقول الكتاب "  وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس فصرخ بصوت عظيم. قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا  يسوع الناصري. أتيت لتهلكنا. أنا أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله. فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس  واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج منه ولم يضره شيئا. فوقعت دهشة على  الجميع وكانوا يخاطبون بعضهم بعضا قائلين ما هذه الكلمة. لأنه بسلطان وقوة  يأمر الارواح النجسة فتخرج " (لو33: 4-36). وأخرج الشيطان من أخرس  مجنون " وفيما هما خارجان إذا إنسان اخرس مجنون قدموه إليه. فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم  الأخرس. فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في إسرائيل " (مت32:  9-35). وأخرج عدداً كبيراً من الشياطين من محنون كورة الجدريين " ولما خرج إلى الأرض استقبله رجل  من المدينة كان فيه شياطين منذ زمان طويل وكان لا يلبس ثوبا ولا يقيم في بيت بل في  القبور. فلما رأى يسوع صرخ وخرّ له وقال بصوت عظيم ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله  العلي. اطلب منك أن لا تعذبني. لأنه أمر الروح النجس أن يخرج من الإنسان ...  فسأله يسوع قائلا ما اسمك. فقال لجئون. لان شياطين كثيرة دخلت فيه. وطلب  إليه أن لا يأمرهم بالذهاب إلى الهاوية ... فخرجت الشياطين من الإنسان ودخلت في  الخنازير " (لو27: 8-32). وشفى ابنة امرأة فينيقية سورية من الجنون (مر24: 7-30).  وشفى امرأة بها روح ضعف " وإذا امرأة كان بها روح ضعف ثماني عشرة سنة وكانت منحنية  ولم تقدر أن تنتصب البتة. فلما رآها يسوع دعاها وقال لها يا امرأة انك محلولة من  ضعفك. ووضع عليها يديه ففي الحال استقامت ومجدت الله". (لو11: 13-13). وشفى  غلاماً به روح شيطان كان الشيطان يصرعه ويمزقه " فأنتهره يسوع فخرج منه  الشيطان " (مت17: 17، 18). *
*(4) كما شفى البرص وطهرهم من برصهم ويذكر لنا الكتاب الأبرص الذي " جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد  إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. فمدّ يسوع يده ولمسه قائلا أريد فاطهر.  وللوقت طهر برصه " (مت2: 8، 3)، كما يذكر شفاء عشرة برص آخرين " وفيما هو داخل  إلى قرية استقبله عشرة رجال برص فوقفوا من بعيد. ورفعوا صوتا قائلين يا يسوع يا  معلّم ارحمنا. فنظر وقال لهم اذهبوا وأروا أنفسكم للكهنة. وفيما هم منطلقون  طهروا " (لو12: 17-14). *
*(5) وفتح أعين العميان؛ بمجرد لمس أعينهم، كما حدث مع أعميين " حينئذ لمس أعينهما  قائلا بحسب إيمانكما ليكن لكما. فانفتحت أعينهما " (مت27: 9-31)، وشفى أعمى  في بيت صيدا (مر2: 8-26)، وشفى مولود أعمى بعد أن خلق له عينين من طين " تفل على  الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى. وقال له أذهب أغتسل في بركة  سلوام ... فمضى وأغتسل وأتى بصيراً " (يو6: 9،7)، وهنا خلق له عينين من طين  كما خُلق آدم من تراب الأرض!! وشفي بارتيماوس الأعمى وأعمى آخر كان معه وكانا  يصرخان لكي يشفيهما بلمس أعينهما، يقول الكتاب " فتحنن يسوع ولمس أعينهما فللوقت  أبصرت أعينهما فتبعاه " (مت29: 20-34؛مر46: 10-52؛لو35: 18-43).*
*(6) وشفى أمراض كثيرة أخرى؛ مثل شفاء المرأة النازفة الدم " منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة وقد أنفقت كل  معيشتها للأطباء ولم تقدر أن تشفى من أحد. جاءت من ورائه ولمست هدب ثوبه "  لأنها قالت في نفسها إن مسست ثوبه  فقط شفيت " (مت21: 9). ففي الحال وقف نزف دمها. فقال يسوع من الذي  لمسني ... قد لمسني واحد لأني علمت أن قوة قد خرجت مني " (لو43: 8-48).  وشفى أصم اعقد بأن " وضع أصابعه في أذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه. ورفع نظره نحو السماء  وقال له إفثأ. أي أنفتح. وللوقت انفتحت أذناه وأنحل رباط لسانه وتكلم  مستقيما " (مر33: 7-35). وشفى مريضاً بالاستسقاء " فامسكه وأبرأه وأطلقه "  (لو1: 14-4). *
*هذه مجرد نماذج لما صنعه الرب يسوع المسيح من كم كبير لا يمكن حصره لم  يدون في الإنجيل تفصيلاً وأن كان يذكر بصورة إجمالية، يقول القديس يوحنا بالروح "  وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب " (30: 20،  31)، " وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع أن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم  نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة " (يو25: 21). فقد شفى جميع المرضى الذين قدموهم إليه من  جميع أنواع الأمراض مهما كان عددهم ومهما كانت أنواع هذه الأمراض؛ " فأرسلوا إلى  جميع تلك الكورة المحيطة واحضروا إليه جميع المرضى. وطلبوا إليه  أن يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط. فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء " (مت36: 14). " ولما  صار المساء إذ غربت الشمس قدموا إليه جميع السقماء والمجانين. وكانت المدينة كلها  مجتمعة على الباب. فشفى كثيرين كانوا مرضى بأمراض مختلفة واخرج شياطين كثيرة  " (مر32: 1-34). " فجاء إليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج وعمي وخرس وشل وآخرون كثيرون.  وطرحوهم عند قدمي يسوع. فشفاهم " (مت30: 15). " ولما صار المساء قدموا إليه  مجانين كثيرين. فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم " (مت16: 8). "  فذاع خبره في جميع سورية. فاحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين بأمراض وأوجاع  مختلفة والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين فشفاهم " (مت24: 4). " وتبعته جموع  كثيرة فشفاهم جميعا " (مت25: 12). " فجاء إليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج وعمي  وخرس وشل وآخرون كثيرون. وطرحوهم عند قدمي يسوع. فشفاهم " (مت15: 30). " فتقدم  إليه عمي وعرج في الهيكل فشفاهم " (مت14: 21). " لأنه كان قد شفى كثيرين  حتى وقع عليه ليلمسه كل من فيه داء " (مر10: 3). " وفي تلك الساعة شفى  كثيرين من أمراض وأدواء وأرواح شريرة ووهب البصر لعميان كثيرين " (لو21:  7).*
*وكان المسيح يشفي جميع المرضى بقوته هو الصادرة من ذاته الخارجة منه،  يقول الكتاب " وكل الجمع طلبوا أن يلمسوه لأن قوة كانت تخرج منه وتشفي  الجميع " (لو19: 6)، " وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط. فجميع الذين  لمسوه نالوا الشفاء " (مت36: 14)، " وحيثما دخل إلى قرى أو مدن أو ضياع وضعوا  المرضى في الأسواق وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا ولو هدب ثوبه. وكل من لمسه شفي "  (مر56: 6)،، " وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط. فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا  الشفاء " (مت36: 14). ولذا فقد كان هو ذاته، بطبيعته، غير قابل للمرض لأن قوة  الحياة وقوة الشفاء كانت كامنة فيه ولم يكتسبها من غيره مثل بقية الأنبياء " فيه  كانت الحياة " (يو4: 1). أما كل الأنبياء فقد كانوا، جميعهم، معرضين للأمراض وفي  حاجة للمسيح ليشفيهم. وهذا هو الفرق بين المسيح وبين جميع الأنبياء فهو الطبيب  الأعظم لكل البشرية.*
* وقال الكاتب الإسلامي الراحل الأستاذ خالد محمد خالد " لقد كانت  القوة الخارقة التي يرد بها المسيح العافية إلى المزمنين، والتي يدرأ بها الموت عن  الحياة المتعلقة بآخر خيوطها.. كانت قوة نابعة من ذاته0*
* لكن ذاته لم تكن مثل ذواتنا.. بل كانت مؤهلة لعظائم الأمور، معبأة  بطاقات فريدة هائلة". ثم يتكلم عن شفاء المرأة نازفة الدم والتي شفاها المسيح  فيقول " وفي إيمان واثق عميق لمست هدب ثوبه. وتوقف المسيح عن المسير فجأة وقال: -  من الذي لمسني ..؟"... " لقد أحسست بقوة تخرج مني"..!! *
*قوة تخرج منه..؟! أي تفسير عجيب للمعجزة..؟! *
*... أجل فلم تكن لمسة عابرة مسترخية مستريبة، تلك التي نَبََّهت المسيح إلى  جزء من طاقته يغادرها وينفصل عنها". *
*وقال الإمام الغزالي في كتاب المحبة والشوق والأنس والرضا وهو الكتاب  السادس من ربع المنجيات من كتاب إحياء علوم الدين " ويروى أن عيسى عليه السلام مر  برجل أعمى أبرص مقعد مضروب الجنبين بفالج وقد تناثر لحمه من الجذام  وهو يقول الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلى به كثيرا من خلقه فقال له عيسى يا هذا أي  شيء من البلاء أراه مصروفا عنك فقال يا روح الله أنا خير ممن لم يجعل الله  في قلبه ما جعل في قلبي من معرفته فقال له صدقت هات يدك فناوله يده فإذا هو أحسن الناس وجها وأفضلهم هيئة وقد أذهب الله عنه ما كان  به".*

*4 - تميز المسيح بكونه محيّ الموتى: *
* وتقول الآية القرآنية أن المسيح قال " وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى  بِإِذْنِ اللَّه "ِ (آل عمران: 49)، وأن الله قال " وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ  الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي " (المائدة: 110). *
* قال القرطبي " أَحْيَا أَرْبَع أَنْفُس: الْعَاذِر:  وَكَانَ صَدِيقًا لَهُ, وَابْن الْعَجُوز وَابْنَة الْعَاشِر  وَسَام بْن نُوح ; فَاَللَّه أَعْلَم. فَأَمَّا الْعَاذِر فَإِنَّهُ  كَانَ قَدْ تُوُفِّيَ قَبْل ذَلِكَ بِأَيَّامٍ فَدَعَا اللَّه فَقَامَ بِإِذْنِ  اللَّه وَوَدَكه يَقْطُر فَعَاشَ وَوُلِدَ لَهُ, وَأَمَّا اِبْن الْعَجُوز  فَإِنَّهُ مَرَّ بِهِ يُحْمَل عَلَى سَرِيره فَدَعَا اللَّه فَقَامَ وَلَبِسَ  ثِيَابه وَحَمَلَ السَّرِير عَلَى عُنُقه وَرَجَعَ إِلَى أَهْله. وَأَمَّا بِنْت  الْعَاشِر فَكَانَ أَتَى عَلَيْهَا لَيْلَة فَدَعَا اللَّه فَعَاشَتْ بَعْد ذَلِكَ  وَوُلِدَ لَهَا; فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا ذَلِكَ قَالُوا: إِنَّك تُحْيِي مَنْ كَانَ  مَوْته قَرِيبًا فَلَعَلَّهُمْ لَمْ يَمُوتُوا فَأَصَابَتْهُمْ سَكْتَة  فَأَحْيِي لَنَا سَام بْن نُوح. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: دُلُّونِي عَلَى قَبْره,  فَخَرَجَ وَخَرَجَ الْقَوْم مَعَهُ, حَتَّى اِنْتَهَى إِلَى قَبْره فَدَعَا اللَّه  فَخَرَجَ مِنْ قَبْره وَقَدْ شَابَ رَأْسه". *
* وقال ابن  كثير " وَأَمَّا عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَبُعِثَ فِي زَمَن الْأَطِبَّاء  وَأَصْحَاب عِلْم الطَّبِيعَة فَجَاءَهُمْ مِنْ الْآيَات بِمَا لَا سَبِيل لِأَحَدٍ  إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُون مُؤَيَّدًا مِنْ الَّذِي شَرَّعَ الشَّرِيعَة  فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِلطَّبِيبِ قُدْرَة عَلَى إِحْيَاء الْجَمَاد أَوْ عَلَى  مُدَاوَاة الْأَكْمَه وَالْأَبْرَص وَبَعْث مَنْ هُوَ فِي قَبْره رَهِين إِلَى  يَوْم التَّنَاد".*
* وقال  الجلالان " فَأَحْيَا عَازِر صَدِيقًا لَهُ وَابْن الْعَجُوز وَابْنَة الْعَاشِر  فَعَاشُوا وَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ وَسَام بْن نُوح وَمَاتَ فِي  الْحَال".*
* وقال  الأستاذ أحمد بهجت " وكانت لديه (المسيح) قدرة خارقة على المعجزات، وبلغت قدرته  حد إحياء الموتى بأذن الله، كما بلغت قدرته حد النفخ في طين صنع كهيئة الطير فإذا  هو يطير بأذن الله "(3). *
* ويضيف "  مضى عيسى في دعوته.. مؤيداً بمعجزات الله له. صنع لقومه من الطين كهيئة الطير  فنفخ فيه فصار طيراً بإذن الله.. كان طرف ثوبه البسيط التواضع إذا مس مريضاً شفي  هذا المريض. وكان عيسى إذا وضع يديه فوق أعمى أو أبرص شفي على الفور. وكان عيسى  مؤيداً بمعجزة هائلة.. هي القدرة على دعوة الموتى من قبورهم فإذ هم يخرجون  أحياء بإذن الله.*
* ويجمع  المفسرون أن عيسى أحيا أربع أنفس: ألعازر، وكان صديقاً له. وأبناً لعجوز.. وبنتاً  كانت وحيدة أمها.. وهم ثلاثة ماتوا في أيامه.. فلما رأى اليهود ذلك قالوا له: إنك  تحيي من كان موتهم قريباً فلعلهم لم يموتوا بل أصابتهم سكتة، وطلبوا منه أن يبعث من  الموت سام بن نوح.*
* يقول  المفسرون أنه سألهم أن يدلوه على قبر سام بن نوح.. فخرج القوم وهو معهم حتى انتهوا  إلى قبره، فدعا الله أن يحييه. فخرج سام بن نوح من قبره وقد شاب رأسه "(4). *
*ونلاحظ هنا أن الآيتين تستخدمان كلمة " الموتى " على الإطلاق، أي  أنه يستطيع أن يقيم أي عدد من الموتى مهما كان، سواء كانوا ماتوا تواً أو منذ ساعات  أو منذ أيام أو حتى منذ آلاف السنين، كما قالوا، كما بينا أعلاه، أنه أقام سام بن  نوح الذي مات قبل الميلاد بآلاف السنين(5).*
* وكان إيليا النبي قد أحيا ابن أرملة صرفة صيدا، يقول الكتاب " فتمدد  (إيليا) على الولد ثلاث مرات وصرخ إلى الرب وقال يا رب الهي لترجع نفس هذا الولد  إلى جوفه " (1مل21: 17)، وأحيا اليشع النبي ابن المرأة الشونمية من الموت بنفس  الطريقة تقريبا (2مل12). ويذكر الكتاب أن الرب يسوع المسيح أقام ثلاثة من الموت؛  ابنة يايرس وهو رئيس مجمع لليهود بعد وفاتها بوقت قليل، وابن وحيد لأرملة من قرية  تدعى نايين وهو في طريقه إلى المقابر ليدفن، ولعازر بعد موته ودفنه بأربعة أيام. وفي كل  هذه المرات كان يحيهم بكلمة الأمر منه؛ ففي حالة ابنة يايرس التي كانت قد  ماتت منذ وقت قليل يقول الكتاب أنه قال للباكين " لا تبكوا. لم تمت لكنها  نائمة ... وامسك بيدها ونادى قائلا يا صبية قومي فرجعت روحها وقامت في  الحال. فأمر أن تعطى لتأكل " (لو52: 8- 55). وفي حالة الشاب ابن الأرملة الذي  كان محمولا وفي طريقه إلى القبر يقول الكتاب أنه لما رأى أمه تبكي تحنن عليها "  فلما رآها الرب تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكي. ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون.  فقال أيها الشاب لك أقول قم " (لو14: 7). وفي حالة لعازر يقول الكتاب " وكان  إنسان مريضا وهو لعارز من بيت عنيا من قرية مريم ومرثا أختها ... فأرسلت الأختان  إليه قائلتين يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض. فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس  للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به "، ثم " مكث حينئذ في الموضع الذي  كان فيه يومين "، وبعد ذلك قال لتلاميذه " لعازر حبيبنا قد نام. لكني اذهب  لأوقظه. فقال تلاميذه يا سيد أن كان قد نام فهو يشفى. وكان يسوع يقول عن  موته. وهم ظنوا انه يقول عن رقاد النوم. فقال لهم يسوع حينئذ علانية لعازر  مات ... فلما أتى يسوع وجد انه قد صار له أربعة أيام في القبر ... فقالت  مرثا ليسوع يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي ... قال لها يسوع سيقوم أخوك "،  ثم أضاف " أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. وكل من كان حيّا  وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد. أتؤمنين بهذا. قالت له نعم يا سيد. أنا قد آمنت  انك أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم "، وعند القبر " قال يسوع ارفعوا  الحجر. قالت له مرثا أخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له أربعة أيام. قال لها يسوع  ألم اقل لك أن آمنت ترين مجد الله. فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا "، وبعد  مناجاة مع الآب " صرخ (يسوع) بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجا. فخرج الميت ويداه  ورجلاه مربوطات باقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل. فقال لهم يسوع حلّوه ودعوه يذهب "  (يو11).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفي  هذه الحالات الثلاث نرى أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان يعلم مسبقا ما  سيحدث فلم  يكن ذهابه إلى مكان ما مجرد مصادفة وإنما بناء على ترتيب إلهي وعلمه   السابق، ويتضح ذلك جلياً في إقامة لعازر الذي تعمد أن يتركه وهو مريض لكي  يموت  وتركه في القبر مدة أربعة أيام لكي تظهر مقدرته على إقامة الأموات  ولكي يظهر مجده  كالمسيح ابن الله الحي وأنه كما قال عن نفسه " أنا هو  القيامة والحياة. من آمن  بي ولو مات فسيحيا. وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن  يموت إلى الأبد". كما أنه  أقامهم جميعهم من الموت وعادت أرواحهم إليهم  بكلمة الأمر منه! فقد كان الموت  بالنسبة له مجرد نوم سرعان ما سيوقظهم  منه، وأن استعادته للأرواح من العالم الآخر  وعودتها إلى أجسادها بالنسبة  له كمجرد الاستيقاظ من النوم. كما كان يفعل ذلك بسبب  فيض حبه وحنانه. وكان  يلمس الميت أو النعش وهذا بالنسبة لليهود نجاسة، ولكنه هو  القدوس البار  الذي لا يمكن أن يتنجس من شيء. لأن لمسته المحيية لا يمكن أن تنجسه  وهو  واهب الحياة الذي لا يستطيع الموت أن يقف أمامه. *

*4 – تميز المسيح بكونه علام الغيوب: *
*  هناك إجماع على أن الله وحده هو علام الغيوب، هو وحده يعلم الخفيات   والظاهرات، وهو غير المحدود في العلم والمعرفة، كلي العلم والمعرفة. ولكن  الكتب  تقول أن المسيح، أيضا، علام الغيوب، ويقول القرآن أنه قال للجموع  أنه يقدر أن  ينبئهم بما يأكلون وما يدخرون في بيوتهم " وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ  بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ  وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " (آل عمران: 49.*
*قال القرطبي " أَيْ  بِاَلَّذِي تَأْكُلُونَهُ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ. وَذَلِكَ  أَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا  أَحْيَا لَهُمْ الْمَوْتَى طَلَبُوا مِنْهُ آيَة  أُخْرَى وَقَالُوا: أَخْبِرْنَا  بِمَا نَأْكُل فِي بُيُوتنَا وَمَا  نَدَّخِر لِلْغَدِ; فَأَخْبَرَهُمْ فَقَالَ: يَا  فُلَان أَنْتَ أَكَلْت  كَذَا وَكَذَا , وَأَنْتَ أَكَلْت كَذَا وَكَذَا وَادَّخَرْت  كَذَا  وَكَذَا ... وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَغَيْره: كَانَ يُخْبِر   الصِّبْيَان فِي الْكُتَّاب بِمَا يَدَّخِرُونَ حَتَّى مَنَعَهُمْ  آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ  الْجُلُوس مَعَهُ. قَتَادَة: أَخْبَرَهُمْ بِمَا  أَكَلُوهُ مِنْ الْمَائِدَة  وَمَا اِدَّخَرُوهُ مِنْهَا خُفْيَة".*
* ويقول  الطبري " وَأُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ " فَإِنَّهُ  يَعْنِي:  وَأُخْبِركُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ مِمَّا لَمْ أُعَايِنهُ  وَأُشَاهِدهُ مَعَكُمْ  فِي وَقْت أَكْلِكُمُ. " وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ "  يَعْنِي بِذَلِكَ: وَمَا  تَرْفَعُونَهُ فَتُخَبِّئُونَهُ وَلَا  تَأْكُلُونَهُ, يُعْلِمهُمْ أَنَّ  مِنْ حُجَّته أَيْضًا عَلَى نُبُوَّته "(6). *
* وقال ابن  كثير "  وَأُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتكُمْ  "  أَيْ أُخْبِركُمْ بِمَا أَكَلَ أَحَدكُمْ الْآن وَمَا هُوَ مُدَّخَر لَهُ  فِي  بَيْته لِغَدٍ".*
* وقال  الجلالان " وَأُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ" تُخَبِّئُونَ "  فِي بُيُوتكُمْ" مِمَّا لَمْ أُعَايِنهُ فَكَانَ يُخْبِر الشَّخْص بِمَا  أَكَلَ وَبِمَا يَأْكُل بَعْد". *
*  والكتاب المقدس يقول أنه، المسيح، يعلم كل شيء ولا يخفى عليه شيء ويقول   عنه " عيناه كلهيب نار " (رؤ14: 1؛18: 2؛12: 19)، وانه هو " الفاحص الكلى   والقلوب " (رؤ23: 2). وأن علمه للغيب لم يكن جزئيا لبعض الأحداث أو لأحد   المواقف، أي يعلم بعض الأمور ولا يعلم البعض الآخر، بل كان علمه علما كليا  بصورة  مطلقة، يعلم كل شيء ولا يخفى عليه شيء. يعلم الماضي والحاضر  والمستقبل، ما كان في  الماضي وإلى الأزل وما هو كائن في الحاضر وما سيكون  في المستقبل وإلى الأبد. يعلم  كل ما يدور في الخفيات وما يدور في الصدور  وكل ما يدور في كل مكان وزمان في الكون.  *
*  يقول الكتاب عن معرفته المطلقة بالإنسان " فعلم يسوع أفكارهم "  (مت4:  9؛مت25: 12)، " فعلم يسوع خبثهم " (مت18: 22)، " لأنه كان يعرف  الجميع "  (يو24: 2)، " لأنه لم يكن محتاجا أن يشهد أحد عن الإنسان لأنه علم  ما كان  في الإنسان " (يو25: 2). كما كشف ما سيحدث في المستقبل لتلاميذه " ها  أنا  قد سبقت وأخبرتكم " (مت25: 24)، " أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى  متى كان  تؤمنون أنى أنا هو " (يو19: 13)، " وقلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى  كان  تؤمنون " (يو29: 14). ووصف لهم كل ما سيحدث لهم بعد صعوده وما سيحدث   للكنيسة حتى وقت مجيئه الثاني في مجد " سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتى ساعة  فيها يظن  كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله، وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم  يعرفوا الآب ولا  عرفوني، لكني قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون  أني أنا قلته لكم  ولم اقل لكم من البداية لأني كنت معكم " (يو2: 164).*
*وعندما  قابل تلميذه نثنائيل أكد له أنه رآه وهو تحت التينة قبل أن يأتي  إليه "  قال له نثنائيل من أين تعرفني أجاب يسوع وقال له قبل أن دعاك فيلبس وأنت  تحت  التينة رايتك، أجاب نثنائيل وقال له يا معلم أنت ابن الله " (يو48:  1،49)، وكشف  أسرار المرأة السامرية " قال لها يسوع اذهبي وادعي زوجك  وتعالي إلى ههنا، أجابت  المرأة وقالت ليس لي زوج قال لها يسوع حسنا قلت  ليس لي زوج، لأنه كان لك خمسة  أزواج والذي لك الآن ليس هو زوجك هذا قلت  بالصدق، قالت له المرأة يا سيد أرى انك  نبي " وأسرعت هي لتقول للناس "  هلموا انظروا إنسانا قال لي كل ما فعلت  العل هذا هو المسيح " (يو16:  419،29)، وكان يعلم من سيؤمن به ومن لا يؤمن؛ " لان  يسوع من البدء علم من  هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذي يسلمه " (يو46: 6).  وكان يعلم من هو الذي  يسلمه " لأنه عرف مسلمه " (يو11: 13). وعند دخوله  أورشليم " أرسل اثنين من  تلاميذه وقال لهما اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما  فللوقت وأنتما داخلان  إليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس.  فحلاه وأتيا به "  (مر1: 11، 2)، كان يعلم ما سيلاقيانه بكل دقة. وعندما أرسل اثنين  من  تلاميذه ليعدا له الفصح شرح لهما كل ما سيلاقيانه بالتفصيل " فأرسل اثنين  من  تلاميذه وقال لهما اذهبا إلى المدينة فيلاقيكما إنسان حامل جرة ماء.  اتبعاه.  وحيثما يدخل فقولا لرب البيت أن المعلّم يقول أين المنزل حيث آكل  الفصح مع تلاميذي"  (مر13: 14،14). وعرف أن بطرس سينكره ثلاث مرات قبل أن  يصيح الديك مرتين " فقال له  يسوع الحق أقول لك انك اليوم في هذه الليلة  قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث  مرات " (مر30: 14). *
*  كما كان يعرف ما سيحدث له في أيامه الأخيرة على الأرض من صلب وموت  بالجسد  وقيامته من الموت ومقابلته لتلاميذه بعد قيامته وصعوده إلى السموات وحلول   الروح القدس على تلاميذه، وشرحه لتلاميذه بالتفصيل؛ " من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ  يسوع يظهر  لتلاميذه انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ  ورؤساء الكهنة  والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت21: 16)، "  ويسلمونه إلى الأمم  لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه. وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم  " (مت20: 19)، " ولكن  بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل " (مت32: 26؛مر28:  14)، " فقال لهم يسوع أنا  معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ثم امضي إلى الذي أرسلني "  (يو33: 7). وبالتجربة عرف  تلاميذه أنه يعلم كل شيء ولا يخفى عليه شيء "  الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست  تحتاج أن يسألك أحد " (يو30: 16). *
*فهل كان هناك أحد ما من الملائكة أو البشر مثل  المسيح؟*

*---*
*(1) وتمتلئ  كتب الأساطير المسيحية التي كتُبت فيما بين القرن الثاني  الميلادي والقرن  الخامس الميلادي، والتي سمي بعضها بالأناجيل الأبوكريفية، بالقصص  التي  تروي عن المسيح قيامه بعمل الخلق وهو طفل صغير ؛ فقد جاء في كتاب " متى المنحول " ف 27 "  أخذ يسوع طبن صلصال من الأحواض التي صنعها ومنها صنع أثنى عشر  عصفورا.  وكان السبت حينما فعل يسوع ذلك ... وعندما سمع يوسف ذلك أنتهره  قائلا "  لماذا تفعل أنت في السبت، تلك الأمور التي لا يحل لنا فعلها؟". وعندما سمع   يسوع يوسف خبط يديه سويا وقال لعصافيره: " طيري!". وعلى صوت أمره بدأت  في  الطيران. وعلى مرأى ومسمع من جميع الواقفين جانبا، قال للطيور: " أذهبي  وطيري خلال  الأرض وخلال كل العالم وعيشي". *
* وجاء في إنجيل الطفولة العربي المنحول ف 37 " وعندما  أتمَّ يسوع عامه السابع، كان يلعب يوماً مع أطفال آخرين من عمره،  وكانوا  ليتسلُّوا، يصنعون من التراب المبلول صور حيوانات متنوَّعة، ذئاباً،   وحميراً، وطيوراً، وكلُّ متباهياً بعمله، يجهد لرفعه فوق مستوى عمل رفاقه.  عندها  قال يسوع: " أنني آمر الصور (التماثيل) التي صنعتها بالسير، فتمشي".  وإذ سأله الأطفال عما إذا كان ابن الخالق، أمر  الربّ يسوع الصور (التماثيل)  بالسير فتقدّمت على الفور. وحين كان يأمرها  بالعودة، كانت تعود. وقد صنع صور  (تماثيل) طيور وعصافير دوريّ كانت تطير  حين يأمرها بالطيران وتتوقّف حين يقول لها  أن تتوقَّف، وحين كان يقّدم لها شراباً وطعاماً، كانت تأكل وتشرب. وحين غادر الأطفال، وروَوا لأهلهم ما رأوا، قال لهم هؤلاء: "ابتعدوا  من الآن فصاعداً عن مجلسه، فهو ساحر، وكفوا عن اللعب معه". *
* وجاء في ف 46 من نفس الكتاب " وفي  يوم آخر، كان الربّ يسوع يلعب عن حافَّة الماء مع أطفال آخرين، وقد   شقُّوا أقنية (قنوات) ليُجروا الماء، مكَوَّنين هكذا بركاً صغيرة، وصنع الربّ  يسوع من التراب اثني عشر عصفوراً ووضعها حول بركته، ثلاثة من كلّ  جهة.  وكان اليوم سبت، فجاء بغته ابن حنون، اليهودي، وقال لهم وقد رآهم  منشغلين  هكذا: " كيف يمكنكم يوم سبت أن تصنعوا صوراً من الوحل؟ " وأخذ يخرَّب   عملهم. وإذ بسط الطفل يسوع يدَيه فوق الطيور التي صنعها، طارت  مزغردةً.  ثم عندما اقترب ابن حنون، اليهودي، من البركة التي حفرها يسوع،  لتخريبها،  اختفى الماء، فقال له الربّ يسوع: " أنتَ ترى كيف جفَّ هذا الماء؛ سيحلُّ   الأمر نفسه بحياتك". وفي الحال يبس الطفل.*

*(2) قال ابن  كثير: "  فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ " ... عَنْ أَنَس قَالَ  قَالَ  عُمَر يَعْنِي اِبْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ: وَافَقْت رَبِّي فِي   أَرْبَع نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَان مِنْ  سُلَالَة  مِنْ طِين " الْآيَة قُلْت أَنَا فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن  الْخَالِقِينَ  فَنَزَلَتْ " فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ "  وَقَالَ أَيْضًا  حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا آدَم بْن أَبِي إِيَاس  حَدَّثَنَا شَيْبَان عَنْ  جَابِر الْجُعْفِيّ عَنْ عَامِر الشَّعْبِيّ  عَنْ زَيْد بْن ثَابِت الْأَنْصَارِيّ:  قَالَ أَمْلَى عَلَيَّ رَسُول  اللَّه هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا  الْإِنْسَان مِنْ سُلَالَة  مِنْ طِين - إِلَى قَوْله - خَلْقًا آخَر " فَقَالَ  مُعَاذ " فَتَبَارَكَ  اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ " فَضَحِكَ رَسُول اللَّه  (صَلعم) فَقَالَ  لَهُ مُعَاذ مِمَّ تَضْحَك يَا رَسُول اللَّه؟ فَقَالَ " بِهَا  خُتِمَتْ  فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ".*
*وجاء في  تفسير إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم ابو  السعود: رُوي أنَّ عبدَ اللَّه بن أبي سَرْحٍ كان يكتبُ لرسول الله (صلعم) الوحيَ فلمَّا انتهى (صلعم) إلى قوله خلقاً آخرَ سارع عبدُ اللَّه إلى النُّطقِ به قبل إملائه  (صلعم) فقال: " اكتبْهُ هكذا نزلتْ "  فشكَّ عبدُ اللَّه فقال: إنْ كان محمَّدٌ يُوحى إليه فأنا كذلك فلحقَ   بمكَّة كافراً ثمَّ أسلمَ يوم الفتحِ وقيل ماتَ على كُفرِه. ورَوى سعيدُ  بنُ جُبيرٍ  عن ابن عبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما أنَّه قال لمَّا نزلتْ هذه  الآية: قال عمرُ رضي الله  عنه: فتباركَ اللَّهُ أحسنُ الخالقين، فقال  رسولُ اللَّهِ (صلعم): “ هكذا نزلَ يا عمرُ". وكان رضي الله عنه يفتخرُ بذلك ويقولُ:  " وافقتُ ربِّي في أربعٍ، الصَّلاةُ خلفَ المُقامِ وضربُ الحجابِ على  النِّسوةِ. وقولي لهنَّ أو ليبدله الله خيراً منكنَّ".*

*(3) أنبياء الله ص 346.*

*(4) السابق ص 355 و 356.*

*(5) قال  الإمام الغزالي في كتاب ذم البخل وذم حب المال وهو الكتاب السابع من  ربع  المهلكات من كتاب إحياء علوم الدين " صحب رجل عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام  فقال  أكون معك وأصحابك فانطلقا فانتهيا إلى شط نهر فجلسا يتغديان ومعهما  ثلاثة أرغفة  فأكلا رغيفين وبقي رغيف ثالث فقام عيسى عليه السلام إلى النهر  فشرب ثم رجع فلم يجد  الرغيف فقال للرجل من أخذ الرغيف فقال لا أدري قال  فانطق ومعه صاحبه فرأى ظبية  ومعها خشفان لها قال فدعا أحدهما فأتاه فذبحه  فاشتوى منه فأكل هو وذلك الرجل ثم  قال للخشف قم بإذن الله فقام فذهب فقال للرجل أسألك بالذي أراك هذه الآية  من أخذ الرغيف فقال لا أدري ثم انتهيا إلى وادي ماء فأخذ عيسى بيد الرجل  فمشيا على الماء  فلما جاوزا قال له أسألك بالذي أراك هذه الآية من أخذ  الرغيف فقال لا  أدري فانتهيا إلى مفازة فجلسا فأخذ عيسى عليه السلام يجمع ترابا  وكثيبا ثم  قال كن ذهبا بإذن الله تعالى فصار ذهبا فقسمه ثلاثة أثلاث ثم  قال  ثلث لي وثلث لك وثلث لمن أخذ الرغيف فقال أنا الذي أخذت الرغيف فقال كله لك   وفارقه عيسى عليه السلام فانتهى إليه رجلان في المفازة ومعه المال فأرادا  أن يأخذاه  منه ويقتلاه فقال هو بيننا أثلاثا فابعثوا أحدكم إلى القرية  حتى يشتري لنا طعاما  نأكله قال فبعثوا أحدهم فقال الذي بعث لأي شيء أقاسم  هؤلاء هذا المال لكني أضع في  هذا الطعام سما فأقتلهما وآخذ المال وحدي قال  ففعل وقال ذانك الرجلان لأي شيء نجعل  لهذا ثلث المال ولكن إذا رجع قتلناه  واقتسمنا المال بيننا قال فلما رجع إليهما  قتلاه وأكلا الطعام فماتا فبقي  ذلك المال في المفازة وأولئك الثلاثة عنده قتلى فمر  بهم عيسى عليه السلام  على تلك الحالة فقال لأصحابه هذه الدنيا فاحذروها".  *
*  وقال في كتاب ذكر الموت وما بعده وهو الكتاب العاشر من ربع المنجيات  وبه  اختتام كتاب إحياء علوم الدين " وروى أن عيسى عليه السلام مر بجمجمة فضربها   برجله فقال تكلمي بإذن الله فقالت يا روح الله أنا ملك زمان كذا وكذا  بينما  أنا جالس في ملكي على تاجي وحولي جنودي وحشمي على سرير ملكي إذ بدا لي   ملك الموت فزال مني كل عضو على حياله ثم خرجت نفسي إليه..". *
* وترينا مثل هذه الروايات كيف أن المسيح يتمتع بقدرة لا حد لها، في التراث الإسلامي، فهو يقدر، بإذن الله، على كل  شيء. *

*(6) ويقول   الطبري أيضاً " عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق , قَالَ: لَمَّا بَلَغَ عِيسَى تِسْع  سِنِينَ  أَوْ عَشْرًا أَوْ نَحْو ذَلِكَ". أَدْخَلَتْهُ أُمّه الْكُتَّاب  فِيمَا  يَزْعُمُونَ , فَكَانَ عِنْد رَجُل مِنْ الْمُكْتِبِينَ  يُعَلِّمهُ كَمَا يُعَلِّم  الْغِلْمَان , فَلَا يَذْهَب يُعَلِّمهُ  شَيْئًا مِمَّا يُعَلِّمهُ  الْغِلْمَان إِلَّا بَدَرَهُ إِلَى عِلْمه  قَبْل أَنْ يُعَلِّمهُ إِيَّاهُ ,  فَيَقُول: أَلَا تَعْجَبُونَ لِابْنِ  هَذِهِ الْأَرْمَلَة , مَا أَذْهَب أُعَلِّمهُ  شَيْئًا إِلَّا وَجَدْته  أَعْلَم بِهِ مِنِّي ... عَنْ السُّدِّيّ: لَمَّا  كَبِرَ عِيسَى  أَسْلَمَتْهُ أُمّه يَتَعَلَّم التَّوْرَاة , فَكَانَ يَلْعَب مَعَ   الْغِلْمَان , غِلْمَان الْقَرْيَة الَّتِي كَانَ فِيهَا , فَيُحَدِّث  الْغِلْمَان بِمَا يَصْنَع آبَاؤُهُمْ ... كَانَ عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم إِذْ  كَانَ فِي الْكُتَّاب يُخْبِرهُمْ بِمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُيُوتهمْ وَمَا  يَدَّخِرُونَ ... إِنَّ  عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم كَانَ يَقُول لِلْغُلَامِ فِي  الْكُتَّاب: يَا  فُلَان إِنَّ أَهْلك قَدْ خَبَّئُوا لَك كَذَا وَكَذَا مِنْ  الطَّعَام  فَتُطْعِمنِي مِنْهُ ... عَنْ السُّدِّيّ , قَالَ: كَانَ -  يَعْنِي  عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم - يُحَدِّث الْغِلْمَان وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ فِي   الْكُتَّاب بِمَا يَصْنَع آبَاؤُهُمْ , وَبِمَا يَرْفَعُونَ لَهُمْ ,  وَبِمَا  يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَقُول لِلْغُلَامِ: اِنْطَلِقْ فَقَدْ رَفَعَ لَك  أَهْلك كَذَا  وَكَذَا , وَهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ كَذَا وَكَذَا , فَيَنْطَلِق  الصَّبِيّ فَيَبْكِي  عَلَى أَهْله حَتَّى يُعْطُوهُ ذَلِكَ الشَّيْء ,  فَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ: مَنْ  أَخْبَرَك بِهَذَا؟ فَيَقُول: عِيسَى , فَذَلِكَ  قَوْل اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ...  عَنْ الْحَسَن فِي قَوْله " وَمَا  تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتكُمْ " قَالَ: مَا  تُخَبِّئُونَ مَخَافَة الَّذِي  يُمْسِك أَنْ لَا يَخْلُفهُ شَيْء. وَقَالَ  آخَرُونَ: إِنَّمَا عَنَى  بِقَوْلِهِ " وَأُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا  تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي  بُيُوتكُمْ " مَا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْ الْمَائِدَة الَّتِي تَنْزِل   عَلَيْكُمْ , وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ مِنْهَا. ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ ...  فَكَانَ  الْقَوْم لَمَّا سَأَلُوا الْمَائِدَة , فَكَانَتْ جِرَابًا  يَنْزِل عَلَيْهِ  أَيْنَمَا كَانُوا ثَمَرًا مِنْ ثِمَار الْجَنَّة ,  فَأَمَرَ الْقَوْم أَنْ لَا  يَخُونُوا فِيهِ , وَلَا يُخَبِّئُوا , وَلَا  يَدَّخِرُوا لِغَدٍ , بَلَاء  اِبْتَلَاهُمْ اللَّه بِهِ , فَكَانُوا إِذَا  فَعَلُوا مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا  أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِهِ عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم  ... قَالَ: أُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ  مِنْ الْمَائِدَة , وَمَا  تَدَّخِرُونَ مِنْهَا. قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَخَذَ عَلَيْهِمْ  فِي الْمَائِدَة  حِين نَزَلَتْ أَنْ يَأْكُلُوا وَلَا  يَدَّخِرُوا".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثامن*​ *مائدة من السماء*​ 
*1 - سلطان يسوع الإلهي في الإنجيل: *
* يقول العهد الجديد (الإنجيل) أن الله الآب أعطى الابن سلطاناً على كل  من في السماء وعلى الأرض، ويؤكد الرب يسوع المسيح ذلك فيقول " دفع إليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى  الأرض. " (مت28: 18). ولذا فهو يعمل كل  شيء يختص بالله الآب كما قال " الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده  " (يو35: 3)، " لأن مهما عمل ذاك (الآب) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك "  (يو19: 5)، " لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله. وسيريه أعمالا  اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم " (يو20: 5)، " لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من  يشاء " (يو21: 5). كان للرب يسوع المسيح السلطان على كل شيء في الكون ؛ على  المادة وعلى الطبيعة وعلى البحار وعلى الهواء وقد نفذ ذلك فعلا وعملا:  *

* فقد اشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من أطفال ونساء بخمسة  خبزات وسمكتين " ثم اخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء  وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ للجموع. فأكل الجميع وشبعوا. ثم  رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة. والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف  رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد " (مت19: 14-21؛ أنظرمر13: 6-21؛لو10: 9-17؛يو1:  6-14).*

* وفي مرة أخرى أشبع أربعة آلاف آخرين غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء  وأولاد بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك " واخذ السبع خبزات والسمك وشكر وكسر  وأعطى تلاميذه والتلاميذ أعطوا الجمع. فأكل الجميع وشبعوا. ثم رفعوا ما فضل من  الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة. والآكلون كانوا أربعة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد  " (مت36: 15-39).*
* في المعجزة الأولى حول الرب يسوع المسيح من الرغيف الواحد إلى ما يشبع  أكثر من ألف رجل غير النساء والأطفال، بل وفضل عنه حوالي قفتين ونصف، كما حول من  أقل نصف سمكة صغيرة إلى سمك كثير أشبع أكثر من ألف شخص. وفي المعجزة الثانية فعل  تقريبا نفس ما فعله في الأولى. وهذا يعني أن ما حدث على يديه هو عملية خلق، خلق من  الرغيف الواحد كم كبير من الأرغفة! وخلق من أقل من نصف سمكة صغيرة كمية كبيرة من  السمك! فهل يمكن أن يفعل ذلك مجرد إنسان؟ *

* كما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه  بطرس أيضا يمشي على الماء " وأما السفينة فكانت قد صارت في وسط البحر معذبة من  الأمواج. لان الريح كانت مضادة. وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع  ماشيا على البحر. فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر  اضطربوا قائلين انه خيال. ومن الخوف صرخوا. فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا تشجعوا.  أنا هو. لا تخافوا. فأجابه بطرس وقال يا سيد أن كنت أنت هو فمرني  أن آتي إليك على الماء. فقال تعال. فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء ليأتي إلى  ... ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح. والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن  الله " (مت 25: 14-33).*
* وفي هذه المعجزة المركبة مشى المسيح على الماء وكأنها أرض يابسة في  روضة خضراء دون أن يتأثر لا بالرياح العاصفة ولا بالأمواج الهائجة! مما يؤكد سيطرته  على ناموس الطبيعة وسلطانه على الرياح والبحار، وبمجرد دخوله السفينة هدأت الرياح  العاصفة المضادة وسكن البحر الهائج، بل وتخطى حدود المكان والزمان إذ بمجرد دخوله  السفينة وصلت للبر في التو واللحظة " وللوقت صارت السفينة إلى الأرض التي كانوا  ذاهبين إليها " (يو21: 6). وهذا ما أثار ذهول من كانوا في السفينة وجعلهم  يسجدون له معترفون بأنه ليس مجرد بشر ولكن ابن الله " والذين في السفينة  جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله".*

* وهدأ الرياح الشديدة والبحر الهائج وأسكت العاصفة بكلمة الأمر الصادرة  منه " وإذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الأمواج السفينة. وكان هو نائما ...  ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم "، ويضيف القديس مرقس  " وقال للبحر أسكت. أبكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم " (مر39:  4)، " فتعجب الناس " فخافوا خوفا عظيما " (مر41: 4) " قائلين  أي إنسان هذا. فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه " (مت24: 8-26)، وأيضا "  فأنه يأمر الرياح أيضا والماء فتطيعه " (لو25: 8). *
* وهنا نراه ينتهر البحر الهائج والرياح الشديدة العاصفة قائلا "  أسكت. أبكم " فتخضع له وتطيع أمره. ويستخدم الكتاب كلمة "  أنتهر " هنا وعندما شفى حماة بطرس " وأنتهر الحمى  فتركتها " (لو39: 4)، وعند إخراجه للشياطين " أنتهر الروح النجس  قائلا له أيها الروح ... أنا آمرك. اخرج منه ولا  تدخله أيضا " (مر25: 9)، كصاحب الأمر والسلطان الذي يطيعه كل ما في  الكون المادة والطبيعة والأرواح ومسببات الأمراض.*

* وحول الماء إلى خمر " قال لهم يسوع املأوا الأجران ماء. فملأوها إلى  فوق. ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكأٍ. فقدموا. فلما  ذاق رئيس المتكأٍ الماء المتحول خمرا ولم  يكن يعلم من أين هي ... دعا رئيس المتكأٍ العريس وقال له. كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر  الجيدة أولا ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر  الجيدة إلى الآن " (يو7: 2-10).*
* وفي هذه المعجزة لم يلمس المسيح الماء لا قبل تحوله ولا بعد تحوله إلى  خمر جيدة، فقد تمت المعجزة وتحول الماء إلى خمر بمجرد كلمة الأمر منه "  أملأوا الأجران ماء ... استقوا الآن "، وفيما بين هاتين  الكلمتين تحول الماء، كيميائيا، وحدث فيه تغيرات كيميائية جوهرية إلى خمر، أي تحول  من مادة إلى مادة أخرى مختلفة عنها تماما، وهذه ليست مجرد معجزة عادي إنما هي عملية  خلق، خلق خمر جيدة من مجرد ماء عادية. لذا يقول الكتاب أنه بهذه " الآية "  أظهر يسوع مجده فآمن تلاميذه أنه قادر على كل شيء.*

* وأمر التلاميذ أن يلقوا الشباك ثانية بعد أن تعبوا الليل كله ولم  يصطادوا شيئا فامتلأت الشباك والسفينة حتى تخرقت الشباك وأوشكت السفينة على الغرق  من كثرة السمك " ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعان ابعد إلى العمق وألقوا شباككم  للصيد. فأجاب سمعان وقال له يا معلّم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخذ شيئا ولكن  على كلمتك القي الشبكة. ولما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا جدا فصارت شبكتهم  تتخرق. فأشاروا إلى شركائهم الذين في السفينة  الأخرى أن يأتوا ويساعدوهم. فأتوا وملأوا السفينتين حتى أخذتا في  الغرق. فلما رأى سمعان بطرس ذلك خرّ عند ركبتيّ يسوع قائلا اخرج من سفينتي  يا رب لأني رجل خاطئ " (لو4: 5-8).*
* تعب بطرس ورفقاؤه الليل كله معتمدين على خبرتهم كصيادين محترفين ولم  يكن هناك في تلك المنطقة سمك على الإطلاق، وبناء على أمر المسيح وكلمته ألقى بطرس  بالشبكة، وهنا حضر السمك من أماكن بعيدة جدا وجاء في لحظات قليلة جدا وملأ الشبكة،  فقد أطاع السمك كلمته وجاء إلى الشبكة. وهذا يدل على معرفة المسيح وعلمه بما هو في  باطن البحار، ككلي العلم، وبقوته غير المحدودة التي جعلت السمك يتحول في لحظات إلى  الشبكة.*

* وأمر تلميذه بطرس أن يصطاد سمكة ويفتح فمها ليجد فيه عملة من ذهب ليدفع  بها الضريبة " ولما جاءوا إلى كفر ناحوم تقدم الذين يأخذون الدرهمين إلى بطرس  وقالوا أما يوفي معلمكم الدرهمين. قال بلى. فلما دخل البيت سبقه يسوع  قائلا ماذا تظن يا سمعان. ممن يأخذ ملوك الأرض الجباية أو الجزية أمن بنيهم أم  من الأجانب. قال له بطرس من الأجانب. قال له يسوع فإذا البنون أحرار. ولكن لئلا  نعثرهم اذهب إلى البحر وألق صنارة والسمكة  التي تطلع أولا خذها ومتى فتحت فاها تجد أستارا فخذه وأعطهم عني وعنك "  (مت27: 17).*

* وهنا نراه كالقدير والعالم بكل شيء فقد علم بما دار، بعيدا عنه، بين  بطرس وجامعي الضرائب دون أن يكون معهم وقبل أن يخبره بطرس بشيء، وعندما أمر بطرس أن  يأخذ صنارته ويذهب إلى البحر ليصطاد سمكة واحدة أكد له أنه سيجد في فمها أستارا،  والأستار قطعة نقدية تساوي أربعة دراهم، وهو المبلغ المطلوب بالضبط لسداد الضريبة!  مما يؤكد علمه الكلي بما في قلب البحار وبطن أو فم السمكة التي في قلب البحر، وأنه  أمر هذه السمكة، حاملة الأستار، من وسط آلاف الأسماك أن تدخل في صنارة بطرس! وقد تم  بالفعل ما قاله وما أمر به ككلي القدرة. *

* وعندما صعد إلى السماء صعد بذاته، أرتفع لأعلى دون أن يحمله أي شيء مادي  " وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد إلى  السماء " (لو51: 24)، " ولما قال هذا  ارتفع وهم ينظرون. وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم " (اع9: 1). لم يحتاج لا إلى ملاك أو سحاب أو أي وسيلة روحية أو  مادية لتصعد به إلى السماء التي جاء منها بقدرته غير المحدودة وعاد إليها بنفس  القدرة.*
* كان يفعل كل ما يريد وقتما يشاء متخطيا كل نواميس الطبيعة لأنه رب  الطبيعة، رب الكون وخالقه ومدبره.*

*2 – نزول مائدة من السماء: *
* وجاء في القرآن قوله "  إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ  يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنْ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ. قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا  وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا  مِنْ الشَّاهِدِينَ. قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ  عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنْ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا ِلأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا  وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ. قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي  مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ  عَذَابًا لاَ أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ الْعَالَمِينَ " (المائدة: 112 و  115).*
* وهنا يبين لنا القرآن ويؤكد لنا أن الله أعطى المسيح من المعجزات  والآيات ما لم يعطه لأي نبي آخر، فمن الخلق وإحياء الموتى وتطهير البرص وشفاء  الأكمه ومعرفة ما هو خفي إلى نزول مائدة من السماء، وهذا في حد ذاته فاق كل ما  أعطاه الله لبقية الأنبياء بما لا يقاس.*
* قال الطبري " اختلف أهل التأويل في  المائدة، هل أنزلت عليهم أم لا؟ وما كانت؟ فقال بعضهم: نزلت وكانت حوتاً وطعاما ً،  فأكل القوم منها، ولكنها رفعت بعد ما نزلت بأحداث منهم أحدثوها فيما بينهم وبين  الله تعالى " ونقل العديد من الأقوال التي تقول: *
*(1) نزلت المائدة خبزاً وسمكاً.*
*(2) المائدة سمكة فيها طعم كلّ طعام.*
*(3) سمك فيه من طعم كلّ طعام.*
*(4) نزلت المائدة خبزاً وسمكاً.*
*(5) خوان عليه خبز وسمك يأكلون منه أينما نزلوا إذا شاءوا.*
*(6) نزل عليهم قِرصَة من شعير وأحوات ... ولكن الله حثا بين أضعافهنّ  البركة، فكان قوم يأكلون ثم يخرجون، ويجيء آخرون فيأكلون ثم يخرجون، حتى أكلوا  جميعهم وأفضلوا.*
*(7) هو الطعام ينزل عليهم حيث نزلوا.*
*(8) أن المائدة نزلت على عيسى ابن مريم، عليها سبعة أرغفة وسبعة أحوات،  يأكلون منها ما شاءوا.*
*(9) " نَزَلَتِ المَائدَةُ خُبْزاً ولَحْماً.*
*(10) كانت طعاماً ينزل عليهم من السماء حيثما نزلوا.*
*(11) نزلت المائدة، وعليها ثمر من ثمر الجنة.*
*(12) كان عليها من كلّ طعام إلا اللحم.*
*(13) كانت إذا وضعت المائدة لبني إسرائيل، اختلفت عليها الأيدي بكلّ  طعام.*
*(14) كانت الأيدي تختلف عليها بكل طعام.*
*(15) رأوا الأيدي تختلف عليها بكلّ شيء إلا اللحم.*
* وروى كل من الرازي والزمخشري والطبرسي الرواية التالية " روي أن عيسى عليه السلام لما أراد الدعاء لبس صوفاً، ثم قال: اللَّهم  أنزل علينا، فنزلت سفرة حمراء بين غمامتين: غمامة فوقها وأخرى تحتها، وهم ينظرون  إليها حتى سقطت بين أيديهم".*
* ثم تقول الرواية أنه بعد أن كشف عيسى المنديل " فإذا سمكة مشوية بلا  فلوس ولا شوك تسيل دسماً. وعند رأسها ملح، وعند ذنبها خل، وحولها من ألوان البقول  ما خلا الكرّاث، وإذا خمسة أرغفة على واحد منها زيتون، وعلى الثاني عسل، وعلى  الثالث سمن، وعلى الرابع جبن، وعلى الخامس قديد. فقال شمعون: يا روح الله، أمن طعام  الدنيا أم من طعام الآخرة؟ فقال: ليس منهما، ولكنه شيء اخترعه الله بالقدرة  العالية، كلوا ما سألتم واشكروا الله يمددكم الله ويزدكم من فضله".*
* وذكر الطبرسي والقرطبي والبيضاوي الرواية التالية مع شيء من التفاوت  عند كل منهم " قال ابن عباس: " إن عيسى بن مريم قال لبني إسرائيل: صوموا ثلاثين  يوما، ثم اسألوا الله ما شئتم، يعطيكم. فصاموا ثلاثين يوما، فلما فرغوا قالوا: يا  عيسى! إنا لو عملنا لأحد من الناس، فقضينا عمله، لأطعمنا طعاما، وإنا صمنا وجعنا،  فادع الله أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء، فأقبلت الملائكة بمائدة يحملونها، عليها  سبعة أرغفة، وسبعة أحوات، حتى وضعوها بين أيديهم، فأكل منها آخر الناس، كما أكل  أولهم". وفي رواية ثانية يقول " عن ابن عباس قال: أنزل على المائدة كل شيء إلا  الخبز واللحم". *
* ونقل ابن كثير الرواية التالية إلى جانب الرواية السابقة فقال "  فأقبلت الملائكة تطير بمائدة من السماء عليها سبعة أحوات، وسبعة أرغفة،  حتى وضعتها بين أيديهم، فأكل منها آخر الناس، كما أكل منها أولهم. *
* ومن الواضح من كل هذه الروايات المذكورة أعلاه وغيرها أن قصة المائدة  قريبة جداً من معجزة أشباع الجموع بسبعة خبزات وبعض السمك المذكورة أعلاه. كما يبدو  أن الذين رووا الروايات السابقة تأثروا أيضا بمعجزة نزول المن والسلوى على بني  إسرائيل. عموما يقول ابن كثير " هذه قصة المائدة وإليها تنسب السورة، فيقال: سورة المائدة، وهي مما  امتنّ الله به على عبده ورسوله عيسى لما أجاب دعاءه بنزولها، فأنزل الله آية باهرة  وحجة قاطعة، وقد ذكر بعض الأئمة أن قصتها ليست مذكورة في الإنجيل، ولا يعرفها  النصارى إلا من المسلمين".*
* ولكن ما يعنينا هنا هو أن الله، بحسب نص الآيات القرآنية، وليس  الروايات، قد ميز المسيح وجمع فيه وله من المعجزات والعجائب والآيات ما لم يعطه لأي  نبي آخر، مما يؤكد لنا أن المسيح متميز على الجميع. والسؤال هنا هو لماذا أجتمع كل  ذلك في المسيح؟ والإجابة هي لأنه مسيح الله وكلمته وروح منه الوجيه في الدنيا  والشفيع في الآخرة.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل التاسع*​ *المسيح كلمة الله وروح (منه) الله*​ 
*وأهمها في بحثنا هذا هي " كلمة الله " و " روح  الله". *

*1 – كلمة الله: *
* يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله  وكان الكلمة الله، هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن  شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة ... والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً  كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً ... الله لم  يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو1: 1-4و14). وجاء في سفر الرؤيا عنه "ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله " (رؤ19: 13).*
* أما في  القرآن فيقول " يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ  اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ " (آل عمران: 45). " إِنَّمَا  الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ  أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " (النساء:  171).*
* وجاء في  بشارة الملاك لزكريا بيوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا). " أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ  بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ " (آل عمران:  39).*
*وقال  المفسرون أن كلمة الله هنا هي المسيح نفسه بديل قوله " بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ  اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ". وقال كل من الرازي والبيضاوي والجلالين والنسفي  وغيرهم أن المراد " بكلمة منه " هو عيسى "، " الكلمة عيسى".  *
*ولخص الرازي  أهم آراء العلماء في أربعة وجوه فقال " الأول: أنه خلق بكلمة الله، وهو قوله "  كُنَّ " من غير واسطة الأب، فلما كان تكوينه بمحض قول الله " كُنَّ " وبمحض تكوينه  وتخليقه من غير واسطة الأب والبذر، لا جرم سمى: كلمة ...  والثاني: أنه تكلم في الطفولية، وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولية، فكان في  كونه متكلماً بالغاً مبلغاً عظيماً، فسمي كلمة بهذا التأويل ... والثالث:  أن الكلمة كما أنها تفيد المعاني والحقائق، كذلك عيسى كان يرشد إلى الحقائق  والأسرار الإلٰهية، فسمى: كلمة، بهذا التأويل، وهو مثل تسميته روحاً من حيث إن الله  تعالى أحيا به من الضلالة كما يحيا الإنسان بالروح ... والرابع: أنه قد  وردت البشارة به في كتب الأنبياء الذين كانوا قبله، فلما جاء قيل: هذا هو تلك  الكلمة، فسمى كلمة بهذا التأويل".*
* وأضاف في  تفسيره (آل عمران: 45) " سمي كلمة الله كأنه صار عين كلمة الله الخالقة  له، بوجود المعجزات ولأنه أبان كلمة الله أفضل بيان". *
* وقال ابن  عطية " الكلمة اسم لعيسى سماه الله بها كما سمى سائر  خلقه بما شاء من الأسماء ... عن ابن عباس  أنه قال: " الكلمة " هي عيسى، ... وقال قوم من أهل العلم: سماه الله "  كلمة " من حيث كان تقدم ذكره في توراة موسى وغيرها من كتب الله وأنه  سيكون".*
* وقال الخازن " وقال قتادة في قوله تعالى " بكلمة منه " هو قوله  تعالى: كن فسماه الله كلمة لأنه كان عن الكلمة التي هي كن ... وقال ابن  عباس: الكلمة هي عيسى عليه السلام وإنما سمي كلمة لأنه وجد عن الكلمة التي هي  كن".*
*وقال أبو حيان " والكلمة من الله هو عيسى عليه السلام، سمي كلمة لصدوره بكلمة: كن، بلا أب ... وقيل: لتسميته  المسيح، وهو كلمة من الله أي: من كلام الله. وقيل: لوعد الله به في كتابه  التوراة والكتب السابقة " (مريم:  19).*
*وأجمع الجمهور على أن المقصود بعبارة " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ " في قوله " أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقاً  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ " (آل عمران: 39)هو المسيح: *
* قال الرازي " أن المراد من قوله " بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " هو  عيسى عليه السلام ... وكان يحيى أول من آمن وصدق بأنه كلمة الله  وروحه".*
* وقال الطبري " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ " ؛ " يعني  بعيسى ابن مريم ... كان أوّل رجل صدّق عيسى وهو كلمة من الله  وروح".*
* وقال الزمخشري " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " مصدّقاً بعيسى  مؤمناً به". *
* وقال الطبرسي " مصدقا بعيسى، وعليه جميع المفسرين وأهل التأويل  ... فكان أول من صدقه، وشهد أنه كلمة الله وروحه".*
* وقال القرطبي " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ " يعني  عيسى في قول أكثر المفسرين".*
* وقال البيضاوي " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي بعيسى  عليه السلام". *
* وقال ابن كثير " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي بعيسى بن  مريم". *
* وقال الجلالان " مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ " كائنة " مِنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي  بعيسى أنه روح الله". *
* وقال الشوكاني " مُصَدّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مّنَ ٱللَّهِ " أي  بعيسى". *
* ولكن بعض  الفرق الإسلامية والمتصوفة والفلاسفة لهم رأي أخر: *
* فقال  الإمام أحمد ابن خابط إمام فرقة الخابطية " المسيح تزرع بالجسد الجسماني وهو  الكلمة القديمة كما قالت النصارى "(1).*
* وقالت  الأشاعرة " كلمة التكوين (التي كان المولى يقولها للشيء فيكون في الحال) هي  شخصية لها قوة الخلق والتكوين وبواسطتها تعمل الإرادة الإلهية عملها "(2).*
* وهذا نفس  ما جاء في الإنجيل عن تجسد الكلمة، كما بينا أعلاه، وحلول اللاهوت في الناسوت "  الذي فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً " (كو2: 9). وقال بمثل ذلك بعض العلماء  مثل أبو الفضل القرشي " ويمكن أن يكون المراد أن اللاهوت ظهر في الناسوت  وهذا لا يستلزم الكفر، وأن لا إله إلا الله "(3).*
* بل وقال  المتصوفة " أن المسيح أعظم الأولياء والأولياء أعظم من الأنبياء". كما دعى  الترمزي المسيح ب " خاتم الأولياء "(4).*
* كما أعتقد  الحسين ابن منصور الحلاج الصوفي الشهير أن المسيح ؛ ولد من الروح القدس وهو ممتلئ  منه ومثال أعلى لكل قداسة، ويقول " ومتى خلا المتصوف عن التعلق بالجسد، حل عليه  روح الله الذي ولد منه عيسى ابن مريم فهو آدم الثاني الذي سوف يرأس الحكم يوم  القارعة، فهو وحده ليس له نظير بين الخلق واتحاداً بالله "(5). *
* وقال  الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد " فجاءه (أي العالم) المسيح بصورة جميلة للذات  الإلهية "(6).*
*وقال  الدكتور فؤاد حسنين على في تعليقه على متى 11: 27و28 " من هاتين الآيتين نتبين  صراحة أن هذا الإله الذي يؤمن به يسوع وينتسب إليه إله خاص به ويسوع أبنه،  ابن الله "(7).*

*2 – كلمة الله وعلاقتها بالذات الإلهية لله الواحد:  *
* نؤمن كما  جاء في الكتاب المقدس أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي  في*
*ذات الله  ومن ذات الله بدون انفصال عنه " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله،  هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت  الحياة ... والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب  مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً ... الله لم  يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو1: 1-4و14). *
*وأن الله  واحد؛ موجود بذاته (الآب) وناطق بكلمته (الابن) وحي بروحه (الروح القدس)، وأنه لا  انفصال بين الله وكلمته وروحه لأن الله واحد غير محدود في المكان أو الزمان أو  المعرفة أو القدرة. وأنه لا يوجد تجزئة أو تركيب في الذات الإلهية الواحدة لله  الواحد، الذي هو جوهر واحد وطبيعة لاهوتية واحدة ولا يشبهه أحد أو شيء من مخلوقاته،  فهو روح " الله روح " (يو4: 24)، ونور غير مدرك بالحواس " الذي  وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن  يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية " (1تي6: 16). وأن هذه الصفات  الذاتية الثلاثة، الوجود والكلمة (النطق، العقل) والحياة، أو ما نسميه بالأقانيم  الثلاثة هي صفاته الجوهرية. *
*كما تؤمن  الغالبية من العلماء المسلمين أن صفات الله هي عين ذاته: *

*(1) يقول  الأمام الغزالي في وصفه  للعقيدة المسيحية في الذات الإلهية؛ " يعتقدون أن ذات الباري واحدة. ولها اعتبارات:  *
*1 – " فإن  اعتُبرت مقيدة بصفة لا يتوقف وجودها على تقدم وجود صفة قبلها كالوجود، فذلك المسمى  عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وأن اعتُبرت موصوفة بصفة يتوقف وجود صفة قبلها، كالعلم، - فإن  الذات يتوقف اتصافها بالعلم على اتصافها بالوجود – فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الابن  أو الكلمة. وأن اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها، فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم روح  القدس.*

* " فيقوم  إذن من الآب معنى الوجود، ومن الكلمة أو الابن معنى  العلم، ومن روح القدس كون ذات الباري معقولة له. هذا  حاصل هذا الاصطلاح فتكون ذات الإله واحدة في الموضوع. موصوفة بكل  أقنوم من هذه الأقانيم. *

*2 – " ومنهم  من يقول: أن الذات، إن اعتُبرت من حيث هي ذات، لا باعتبار صفة البتة، فهذا الاعتبار  عندهم عبارة عن العقل المجرد؛ وهو المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وأن  اعتُبرت من حيث هي عاقلة لذاتها، فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى  العاقل، وهو المسمى بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وأن اعتُبرت بقيد كون  ذاتها معقولة لها، فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى المعقول، وهو  المسمى بأقنوم روح اقدس. *
*" فعلى هذا  الاصطلاح يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله فقط، والآب مرادفاً  له؛ والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بقيد كونها عاقلة لذاتها،  والابن أو الكلمة مرادف له ؛ والمعقول عن الإله عبارة  عن الإله الذي ذاته معقولة له، وروح القدس مرادف له.  *
*" هذا  اعتقادهم في الأقانيم: وإذا صحت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ، ولا في اصطلاح  المتكلمين "(8). *
*والإمام  الغزالي نفسه يؤمن أن صفات الله أزلية ويعتبرها عشرة أصول وهي متجمعة في العلم  والكلام والحياة، ويرى أن " علم الله قديم وكلامه قديم وحياته هي ذاته"(9). *
*ويلخص ذلك  في الفصل العاشر قائلاً " أن الله تعالى عالم بعلم، حي بحياة، قادر بقدرة، مريد  بإرادة، ومتكلم بكلام، وسميع بسمع، وبصير ببصر".*
* والصفات  الأساسية في كلامه هي " العلم، الحياة، الكلام" وبقية الصفات  تتبعهم،*
*فقدرته  تعالى وإرادته وسمعه وبصره نابعين من علمه وحياته وكلامه. وهذا ما قاله هو بنفسه عن  الأقانيم ؛ الآب = العلم، الكلمة = الكلام، الحياة = الروح القدس(10). *
*وهذا ما  قاله الكثير من العلماء عن الصفات التي لا تخرج عن كونها الأقانيم في المسيحية،  والتي هي الآب والكلمة (الابن) والروح القدس.*

*(2) الصوفي  المعروف ابن العربي: ويرى ابن  العربي أن التثليث لا يعني كثرة المبدأ الأول الذي هو واحد بالذات ويرى أن رقم  ثلاثة هو أول الأفراد" ولما كان الغاية في المجموع ثلاثة الذي هو أول الأفراد وهو  أقل الجمع وجعل بها المقصود عن إضافة راجع إليها، كان غاية قوة المشترط الثلاثة  فقال أن الله تعالى ثالث ثلاثة ولم يزد على ذلك "(11).*
*وقال في  قصيدة له ممتدحاً الثالوث: *
*تثليث محبوس  وقد كان واحداً *
* كما صيروا  الأقنام بالذات أقنماً. *
*وقد ذهب ابن  عربي في سباق التثليث المسيحي إلى أن أهل التثليث داخلون في الرحمة المركبة بحكم  أنهم موحدون(12).*

*(3) القاضي  أبو بكر محمد ابن الطيب (البقلاني): نقل كل من  القس بولس شفاط في كتابه المشرع ص 27 والأب لويس شيخو اليسوعي في كتابه محاورات  جدلية ص 47، أن هذا الشيخ قد شهد أن التثليث المسيحي صحيح ولا يختلف مع الاعتقاد  الإسلامي إلا من جهة اللفظ، فقال: *
*" إذا أمعنا  النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم، لا نجد بيننا وبينهم  اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط فهم (المسيحيين) يقولون أنه جوهر واحد، ولكن ليس  كالجواهر المخلوقة، ويرون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته. والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة  فاسدة".*

*(4) ابن  رشد: قال الفيلسوف الإسلامي ابن رشد عن التوحيد في المسيحية " النصارى لا  يرون أن الأقانيم صفات ذائدة عن الذات، إنما هي عندهم كثيرة بالقوة لا بالفعل ولذلك  يقولون أن الله ثلاثة وواحد، أي واحد بالفعل وثلاثة بالقوة "(13).*

*(5) الإمام  أبي حنيفة: وقال الإمام  أبي حنيفة أن الله " لم يزل عالماً بعلم والعلم صفة في الأزل، وقادر بقدرة  والقدرة صفة في الأزل". ثم يقول عن الله أنه " مازال بصفاته قديما قبل  خلقه .. "(14).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*(6)  المعتزلة: قالت بصفة  عامة " أن الصفات ليست شيئاً سوى الذات، فهي عين الذات أو أحوال الذات". كما يرى  أبو الهذيل العلاف من كبار رجال المعتزلة أن " أقانيم النصارى هي (هم) عين  الصفات عند بعض الفرق الإسلامية".*
*وقال أن  الباري تعالى " عالم بعلم، وعلمه ذاته، وقادر بقدرة وقدرته ذاته، وحي بحياة  وحياته ذاته "(15).*
*ويعلق  الشهرستاني على كلام العلاف فيقول " وأن أثبت أبو الهزيل هذه الصفات وجودها  للذات فهي بعينها أقانيم النصارى "(16).*
*ويعلق  الأستاذ الشيخ أحمد فهمي على كليهما في الهامش ويقول " الأقانيم الأحوال واحدها  أقنوم قال الجوهر: وعند النصارى الأب والابن والروح القدس "(17). *
*(7) وقال  أهل السنة: " إن الله  تعالى واحد في ذاته لا قسيم له وواحد في صفاته الأزلية لا نظير له  "(18).*

*(8) ويقول  ابن تيمية: " وليست  صفات الله غير الله "(19).*

*(9) وقال  أصحاب أبي عبد الله محمد كرام (الكرامية): " الباري تعالى  عالم بعلم، قادر بقدرة، حي بحياة، شاء بمشيئة، وجميع هذه الصفات قديمة أزلية  قائمة بذاته*
*"(20).*

*(10) وقال  أصحاب أبي حذيقة واصل بن عطاء تلميذ الحسن البصري (الواصلية): " ..  أثبتوا للذات صفتين هما اعتباران للذات القديمة وردوا جميع الصفات إلى هاتين  الصفتين (العلم والقدرة) "(21).*

*(11) وقالت  الأشاعرة: أن صفات  الله " سبعة ثابتة له .. منها أنه حي متكلم "(22). وقالوا أن هذه الصفات قائمة بذات الله، وقالوا لا يصح أن يقال أن  الصفات هي الذات، كما لا يصح أن يقال أنها غير الذات، ومع ذلك فهي ثابتة للذات  وقائمة بها "، وقد عبروا عن ذلك بقولهم " لا هي هو ولا هي غيره "(23).*
*ونظراً لأن  صفات الله أزلية وكلامه أو كلمته أزلي كما قال الغزالي " أن الكلام القائم بذاته  قديم وكذا جميع صفاته "(24). أو كما قالت الأشاعرة " أن كلام الله بمعنى الحديث النفسي  القديم القائم بذات الله، أزلي، وهو واحد ولا تعدد فيه، متميز مغاير لذاته ويظهر  بصور كثيرة لمن يريد الله أن يظهر له "(25). *
*قال محيي  الدين ابن عربي: " الكلمة هي الله متجلياً لا في زمان معين أو مكان .. وأنها عين  الذات الإلهية لا غيرها".*
*كما قال  أيضاً: " الكلمة الكلية الجامعة أو العقل الإلهي هو اللاهوت أو باطن الناسوت "(26).*
*ومن التهم  التي وجهت للدكتور نصر حامد أبو زيد أنه قال " أن الله تجلى في القرآن كما تجلى  الله في المسيح "(27). *
* وقال  الدكتور سيد محمود القمني في دفاعه عن د. نصر حامد أبو زيد: " لو كان كلام  الله مقدساً لوجب تقديس المسيح عيسى ابن مريم كإله ... لماذا تأليه  القرآن وإنكار تأليه عيسى ... فإذا قبلت أن يكون المسيح بشراً إنساناً رغم أنه  كان " كلمة الله " فعليك أن تقبل أن هذا القرآن أصبح بدوره مخلوقاً وليس  كياناً أزلياً يكتسب صفة القدسية مثل الله "(28).*
* وقال  المفكر السوري طيب تيزيني مدافعاً عن د. نصر " فإن من يرفض القول بازدواج "  شخصية المسيح " لاهوتياً وإنسانياً، يعني - في الوقت ذاته وبالتشديد أن  يرفضه معه القول بكون القرآن " كلام الله " بمعنى تجليه وتجسده "(29).*
*وقال المفكر  السوري محمد شحرور أيضاً " لو كان كلامه أزلياً لأصبح الكون والله واحداً  ولأصبح المسيح ابن الله لأنه كلمة منه .. "(30).*
*وقال  المستشار محمد سعيد العشماوي " في الإسلام القرآن هو كلام الله الموحى به إلى  النبي. وفيه أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ  مِنْهُ .." (النساء: 171)، " إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  .." (آل عمران: 45).*
*وفي  المسيحية أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله.*
*ومن هذا  التوافق بين الإسلام والمسيحية على أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله حدث التداخل  بين الفكر الإسلامي واللاهوت المسيحي. ففي هذا اللاهوت أن كلمة الله أزلية غير  مخلوقة، وأن السيد المسيح هو مظهر (أقنوم) الجلالة والقدسية الذي لم يخلق، وإنما  وجد مع الله منذ الأزل.*
*والقول بأن  الكلمة مخلوقة – في هذا اللاهوت – يعني أن الله سبحانه كان بغير كلمة حتى يخلقها  فكانت. أما الجسد الإنساني للسيد المسيح فهو الناسوت (المقابل الإنساني للاهوت)  الذي تبدت به الكلمة للناس حتى يحق لهم الخلاص "(31).*
*وقال  الأستاذ أحمد عبد المعطي حجازي " .. المسيحية دين توحيد. والتثليث فيها لا يعني  الكثرة أو التعدد، وإنما يشير إلى الصور المختلفة للحقيقة الواحدة، فهي بهذا المعنى  شبيهة بفهم الذات الإلهية وتعدد صفاتها، فالصفات هي عين الذات كما يقول المعتزلة  "(32). *

*3 – المسيح روح الله: *
*وقال القرآن  أيضاً أن المسيح من روح الله " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " (النساء: 171).*
* قال الطبري " وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ ": وحياة منه، بمعنى: إحياء الله إياه  بتكوينه ... وقال بعضهم ... ورحمة منه. قال: فجعل الله عيسى رحمة منه على من اتبعه  وآمن به وصدّقه ... وقال آخرون: معنى ذلك: وروح من الله خلقها فصوّرها، ثم أرسلها  إلى مريم، فدخلت في فيها، فصيرها الله تعالى روح عيسى عليه السلام".*
* وقال الزمخشري " وقيل له: روح الله، وروح منه، لذلك، لأنه ذو روح  وجد من غير جزء من ذي روح، كالنطفة المنفصلة من الأب الحيِّ وإنَّما اخترع اختراعاً  عند الله وقدرته خالصة".*
* وقال الرازي " أما قوله " وَرُوحٌ مّنْهُ " ففيه وجوه: الأول ... فلما كان عيسى لم يتكون من نطفة الأب وإنما تكون  من نفخة جبريل عليه السلام لا جرم وصف بأنه روح، والمراد من قوله " مِنْه " التشريف  والتفضيل ... الثاني: أنه كان سبباً لحياة الخلق في أديانهم، ومن كان كذلك وصف بأنه  روح... الثالث: روح منه أي رحمة منه ... كان عيسى رحمة من الله على الخلق من حيث  أنه كان يرشدهم إلى مصالحهم في دينهم ودنياهم لا جرم سمي روحاً منه. الرابع ...  الروح عبارة عن نفخة جبريل وقوله: " مِنْهُ " يعني أن ذلك النفخ من جبريل كان بأمر  الله وإذنه فهو منه، وهذا كقوله " فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا "  (الأنبياء: 91) الخامس ... وروح من الأرواح الشريفة القدسية العالية، وقوله "  مِنْهُ " إضافة لذلك الروح إلى نفسه لأجل التشريف والتعظيم".*
* وقال البيضاوي " وَرُوحٌ مّنْهُ " وذو روح صدر منه لا بتوسط ما يجري مجرى الأصل والمادة  له، وقيل سمي روحاً لأنه كان يحيي الأموات أو القلوب".*
*ويقول المسيح " أنا والآب واحد " (يو10: 30) و " أنا  أعرفه (أي الآب) لأني منه " (يو7: 29). ويقترب من ذلك كثيرا الصوفي  جلال الدين رومي الذي كتب موضوعاً مغزاه " إذا واظب الإنسان على التضرع إلى الله أحيته نسمة المسيح وهذبته وجعلته جميلاً ومباركاً "(33).*
*كما أن اللقب المحبب الذي يستخدم للمسيح في جميع أحاديث نزوله آخر  الزمان هو روح الله والجميع ينادونه به " يا روح الله "، وهذا هو اللقب المحبب  أيضاً عند الغزالي حيث ينادى دائما " يا روح الله " ويلقب في الأحاديث ب  " روح الله وكلمته". والإسلام لا يعترف لأحد سواء كان نبياً أو غيره أنه روح  الله غير المسيح، فهو وحده " روح الله". وقد حدثت قصة شهيرة أيام الخوميني زعيم  الشيعة في إيران عندما قال عن نفسه أنه " روح الله " فأنتقده الملك الحسن  الثاني ملك المغرب الراحل وقال له: " أن القرآن يعلن أن المسيح وحده روح الله  وليس محمد أو موسى، وأن إعلان الخوميني سخيف ومثير للسخرية " ونشرت ذلك  الجرائد الرسمية وقتها!!*

*---*
*(1) الملل والأهواء والنحل ج 1: 77.*

*(2) عوض سمعان " الله واحد في ثالوث " ص 75.*

*(3) هامش على تفسير البيضاوي ج 2: 112.*

*(4) المتنيح الأنبا يؤنس " أيماننا الأقدس في الإلهيات " ص  18.*

*(5) السابق ص 18.*

*(6) عباس محمود العقاد " الله " ص 159.*

*(7) أخبار اليوم في 25/4/1970م.*

*(8) الغزالي " الرد الجميل " ص 43.  أنظر محمد عبد الهادي أبو ريده " الفلسفة في الإسلام " ص  196.*

*(9) الغزالي " أحياء علوم الدين " ج 1: 143 -  145.*

*(10) أحياء علوم الدين ط دار الشعب ج 1: 188 –  190.*

*(11) ابن عربي " الفتوحات المكية " ج 3: 166 ؛ مذكرة في الشعر الصوفي  للدكتور عاطف  جودة، كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس ص 198.*

*(12) د. عاطف جودة ص 122 و 124. *

*(13) الغزالي  " تهافت الفلاسفة " ص 352. *

*(14) يحيى هاشم " منشأ الآراء والمذاهب والفرق الكلامية " ص 239 و 140.  أنظر أيضاً " الفقه الأكبر " للنيسابوري ص 57. و " بيان السنة "  للطحاوي ص 5.*

*(15) الشهرستاني " الملل والنحل " شرح و وتعليق الأستاذ الشيخ أحمد فهمي  ج 1: 68.*

*(16) المرجع السابق.*

*(17) المرجع السابق.*

*(18) السابق ج 1: 37.*

*(19) محمد مال الله " مطارق النور تبدد أوهام الشيعة " ج 1:  37.*

*(20) السابق ج 1:  103.*

*(21) السابق ج 1: 40.*

*(22) د. محمد عمارة " تيارات الفكر الإسلامي " عدد 376 ص  173.*

*(23) د. على عبد الفتاح المغربي " حقيقة الخلاف بين المتكلمين " ص  70.*

*(24) أحياء علوم الدين ج 1 :  145.*

*(25) عوض سمعان " الله واحد في ثالوث " ص 75.*

*(26) أبو العلا  عفيفي " فصوص الحكم لابن عربي " ج 1: 35 ؛ ج 2: 124.*

*(27) مصطفى محمود، جريدة  الأهرام في 10 / 4 / 1993. وكان د. نصر قد قال في كتابه " نقد الخطاب الديني " ط.  1992 ص 195 و196 " والمقارنة بين القرآن والسيد المسيح من حيث طبيعة " نزول " الأول  وطبيعة " ميلاد " الثاني تكشف أوجه التشابه بين البنية الدينية لكل منهما داخل  البناء العقائدي للإسلام نفسه. ولعلنا لا نكون مغالين إذا قلنا أنهما ليستا بنيتين،  بل بنية واحدة رغم اختلاف العناصر المكونة لكل منهما، فالقرآن كلام الله وكذلك عيسى  عليه السلام: " رسول الله وكلمته " (النساء: 171). وقد كانت البشارة لمريم: " أن  الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى بن مريم " (آل عمران: 3). وإذا كان القرآن  قولاً ألقي إلى محمد عليه السلام، فأن عيسى بالمثل كلمة الله " ألقاها إلى مريم  وروح منه " (النساء: 171)، أي أن محمداً = مريم. والوسيط في الحالتين واحد هو الملك  جبريل الذي تمثل لمريم " بشراً سوياً " (مريم: 17) وكان يتمثل لمحمد في صورة  أعرابي. وفي الحالتين يمكن أن يقال أن كلام الله قد تجسد في شكل ملموس في كلتا  الديانتين: تجسد في المسيحية في مخلوق بشري هو المسيح، وتجسد في الإسلام نصاً  لغوياً في لغة بشرية هي اللغة العربية. وفي كلتا الحالتين صار الإلهي بشرياً، أو  تأنس الإلهي". *

*(28) جريدة صوت الأمة في 22 / 3/ 1998.*

*(29) طيب تيزيني " النص القرآني أمام إشكالية البنية والقراءة " ج 5:  372 و373.*

*(30) د. محمد شحرور " الكتاب والقرآن" ص  257.*

*(31) المستشار محمد سعيد العشماوي " أصول الشريعة " ص  58.*

*(32) مقالة بجريدة الأهرام في 9 / 6 / 2..2 م.*

*(33) الله واحد في ثالوث 82. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل العاشر*​ *ألقاب المسيح القدسية الأخرى*​ 
*لُقب الرب يسوع المسيح في الإنجيل والقرآن بعدة ألقاب قدسية  لم يُلقب بها أحد غيره قط، وكلها تدل على مكانة  المسيح الخاصة والتي يتفوق بها على  جميع الأنبياء والرسل  والقديسين بل والملائكة!! مثل مجيئه  ثانية وكونه علامة للساعة وشفاعته يوم الدين وكونه الوحيد الطاهر من الذنوب والحي  عند الله والمحب الأعظم الذي لا حدود ولا نهاية لحبه  اللانهائي!!*

*1 – المسيح علامة للساعة وشرط من اشراطها: *
*في معرض حديث سورة الزخرف عن المسيح قالت " وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ  لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا وَاتَّبِعُونِ " (الزخرف: 61). واجمع العلماء والرواة على أن المقصود هو  نزول المسيح في آخر الزمان وأن نزوله سيكون علامة للساعة، أي، يوم القيامة، بل وأن  نزوله سيكون شرطاً من أشراطها: *
*قال الشوكاني " وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لّلسَّاعَةِ " ... إن المراد  المسيح، وإن خروجه مما يعلم به قيام الساعة لكونه شرطاً من أشراطها، لأن الله  سبحانه ينزله من السماء قبيل قيام الساعة ... خروجه علم من أعلامها، وشرط من  شروطها". *
*ثم نقل أهم أقوال الرواة كالآتي: *
*+ خروج عيسى بن مريم.*
*+ نزول عيسى بن مريم.*
*+ آية للساعة خروج عيسى ابن مريم قبل يوم القيامة.*
*+ نزول عيسى ابن مريم علم للساعة: القيامة.*
*+ نزول عيسى ابن مريم علم للساعة.*
*+ خروج عيسى ابن مريم قبل يوم القيامة.*
*+ خروج عيسى ابن مريم ونزوله من السماء قبل يوم القيامة. *
* وقال الزمخشري " وإن عيسى عليه السلام " لَعِلْمٌ لِّلسَّاعَةِ  " أي شرط من أشراطها تعلم به، فسمى الشرط علماً لحصول العلم به".*
* وقال الطبرسي " يعني أن نزول عيسى من أشراط الساعة، يعلم بها قربها".*
* وقال الرازي " وإِنَّهُ " أي عيسى " لَعِلْمٌ لّلسَّاعَةِ " شرط من أشراطها  تعلم به ... وقرأ ابن عباس: " لَعِلْمٌ " وهو العلامة".*
*وقال  القرطبي " إنه خروج عيسى عليه السلام، وذلك من أعلام الساعة، لأن الله ينزله من  السماء قبيل قيام الساعة".*
*وجاء في  مسند ابن حنبل " أن المسيح ابن مريم خارج يوم القيامة، وليستعن به الناس  عن سواه "(1).*
*وقالت الفرقة الخابطية أصحاب الإمام أحمد ابن خابط وكذلك أصحاب الفضل الحدثي، كما نقل الشهرستاني في الملل والنحل: " أن المسيح هو الذي  سيحاسب الخلق في الآخرة". وأنه "  هو المراد بقوله " وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفّاً صَفّاً " (الفجر:  22)وهو الذي يأتي ظلل من الغمام وهو المعني بقوله تعالى أو يأتي  ربك.  وهو المراد بقول النبي عليه السلام.  إن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن.وبقوله يضع الجبار قدمه في النار.  وزعم أحمد بن خابط أن المسيح تدرع بالجسد الجسماني وهو الكلمةالقديمة المتجسدة كما قالت النصارى "(2).*
*وجاء في  كتاب فلسفة التأويل عند محيي الدين ابن عربي: " لقد أراد ابن عربي أن يقود العالم  ويهديه ويرشده، ولكنه أدار ظهره له وبنى لنفسه عالماً آخر مفارقاً له قوانينه  وحكامه ورعيته، عالماً منسجماً متناغماً كاملاً يحكمه الإنسان الكامل ظل الله  وصورته بكل قوانين العدل والرحمة والحب، أو لنقل يحكمه ابن العربي خاتم الولاية  المحمدية خاصة انتظارا لخلاص المسيح بنزول خاتم الولاية العامة عيسى عليه  السلام الذي يُعيدً للعالم توازنه وللأمور نصابها "(3). *
* وقال الرب يسوع المسيح " وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء.  وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد  كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من اقصاء  السموات إلى اقصائها " (مت24: 29-31). *

*2 – الشفيع يوم الدين: *
* فسر أصحاب التفسير قوله عن المسيح " وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " (آل عمران: 45). بأن الوجاهة في الدنيا  هي النبوة وفي الآخرة الشفاعة: *
*فقال الرازي  " المسألة الأولى ...  كان وجيهاً في الدنيا بسبب النبوة، وفي الآخرة بسبب علو المنزلة  عند الله تعالى والثاني ... فهو وجيه في الدنيا بسبب أنه يستجاب دعاؤه ويحيي الموتى  ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بسبب دعائه، ووجيه في الآخرة بسبب أنه يجعله  شفيع أمته المحقين ويقبل شفاعتهم فيهم ... والثالث:  أنه وجيه في الدنيا بسبب أنه كان مبرأ من العيوب التي وصفه  اليهود بها، ووجيه في الآخرة بسبب كثرة ثوابه وعلو درجته عند الله  تعالى ... أما قوله "  وَمِنَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبِينَ " ففيه وجوه أحدها: أنه تعالى جعل ذلك كالمدح العظيم  للملائكة فألحقه بمثل منزلتهم ودرجتهم بواسطة هذه الصفة وثانيها: أن هذا الوصف  كالتنبيه على أنه عليه السلام سيرفع إلى السماء وتصاحبه الملائكة  وثالثها: أنه ليس كل وجيه في الآخرة يكون مقرباً لأن أهل الجنة على منازل  ودرجات".*
* وقال البيضاوي " الوجاهة في الدنيا النبوة وفي الآخرة  الشفاعة " وَمِنَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبِينَ " من الله، وقيل إشارة إلى علو درجته  في الجنة أو رفعه إلى السماء وصحبة الملائكة".*
* وقال  الجلالان " وَجِيهاً " ذا جاهٍ " في ٱلدُّنْيَا " بالنبوّة "  وَٱلأَخِرَةِ " بالشفاعة والدرجات العلا " وَمِنَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبِينَ "  عند الله".*
* وقال الشوكاني "  وجاهته في الدنيا النبوّة، وفي الآخرة  الشفاعة".*
*وقال الصوفي الشهير ابن العربي أن المسيح " سيد الأولياء  "(4). *
* وقال أيضاً أنه " ختم الأولياء " و " ومن ثم ختم يختم الله  به الولاية العامة من*
*آدم إلى آخر ولي: وهو عيسى عليه السلام، وهو ختم  الأولياء "(5).*
* ويقول أيضا: " .. فأما ختم الولاية على الإطلاق فهو عيسى عليه  السلام، فهو الولي بالنبوة المطلقة، فينزل في آخر الزمان وارثاً وخاتماً،  الأولى بعده بنبوة مطلقة ... فكان أول هذا الأمر نبي هو آدم وآخره نبي وهو عيسى ...  أما ختم الولاية العامة الذي لا يوجد بعده ولي فهو عيسى عليه السلام  "(6). *
*ثم يتساءل بأي صفة يكون ذلك؟ ويجيب على نفسه ويقول " بصفة الأمانة  وبيده مفاتيح الأنفاس وحالة التجرد والحركة، وهذا هو نعت عيسى عليه السلام كان  يحيي بالنفخ "(7).*
* وقال أيضاً " وأما خاتمية عيسى عليه السلام، فله ختام دورة الملك،  فهو آخر رسول يظهر ويظهر بصورة آدم في نشئه ... ثم أن عيسى إذا نزل على الأرض في  آخر الزمان أعطاه الله ختم الولاية الكبرى من آدم إلى أخر نبي، ومن ثم فله ختم دورة  الملك، وختم الولاية العامة، فهو من الخواتم في العالم "(8).*
* وقال الأستاذ خالد محمد خالد أن نبي المسلمين " أعلن أن المسيح  سيعود، وسيملأ الأرض نوراً وسلاماً وعدلاً "(9).*
*ويقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " يا أولادي اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.  وان اخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا.  ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا " (1يو1: 22). المسيح هو الشفيع  الوحيد للبشرية لأنه البار الوحيد الذي بلا خطية والحي الوحيد الجالس عن يمين  العظمة في الأعالي " من هو الذي يدين. المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضا الذي  هو أيضا عن يمين الله الذي أيضا يشفع فينا " (رو34: 8)، " فمن ثم  يقدر أن يخلّص أيضا إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله إذ هو حيّ في كل حين  ليشفع فيهم " (عب25: 7). فهو الوحيد الذي دفع ثمن خطايانا " فكم  بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر  ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي " (عب14: 9)، " عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا  بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل بدم كريم  كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر  في الأزمنة الأخيرة من أجلكم " (1بط18: 120).*
*هناك إجماع على أنه لا يستطيع مخلوق على الإطلاق مهما كان أن يشفع في  البشرية أمام الله، لأنه لا يوجد مخلوق واحد لم يخطئ، عدا شخص المسيح وحده الذي لم  يجرؤ أحد ولن يجرؤ على أن يقول أنه فعل خطية، فقد أجمع الكل على أنه الوحيد الذي لم  يفعل الخطية، بل والوحيد الذي كانت تصرخ منه الشياطين قائلة " ما لنا ولك يا  يسوع ابن الله. أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا " (مت29: 8)، " آه ما لنا  ولك يا يسوع الناصري. أتيت لتهلكنا. أنا أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله " (مر24:  1).*
*ولأن المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يفعل خطية والوحيد الذي كان يرتعب منه  الشيطان، كما أنه الوحيد الذي كان في إمكانه أن يدفع ثمن خطايا كل العالم، لذا فهو  الشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " لأنه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط  واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح " (1تي5: 2). هو الشفيع الوحيد  لكل البشرية. *

*3 - الوحيد الذي بلا خطية: *
*يقول الحديث  كما جاء في جامع الترمزي " لما خلق الله آدم مسح ظهره فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة هو  خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم وبيصا من نور ثم  عرضهم على آدم فقال أي رب من هؤلاء قال هؤلاء ذريتك فرأى رجلا منهم فأعجبه وبيص ما  بين عينيه فقال أي رب من هذا فقال هذا رجل من آخر الأمم من ذريتك يقال له داود فقال  رب كم جعلت عمره قال ستين سنة قال أي رب زده من عمري أربعين سنة فلما قضي عمر آدم  جاءه ملك الموت فقال أو لم يبق من عمري أربعون سنة قال أو لم تعطها ابنك داود قال  فجحد آدم فجحدت ذريته ونسي آدم فنسيت ذريته وخطئ آدم فخطئت ذريته "(10).*
* ويقول  الحديث أيضاً " عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي قال كل ابن آدم  خطاء*
*وخير  الخطائين التوابون رواه  الترمذي وابن ماجه والحاكم".*
*بل ويقول  الحديث أيضاًً " إن الشيطان يجري من بني آدم مجرى الدم "(11).*
*وقال قاسم  أمين: " فالخطيئة هي الميراث الذي تركه آدم وحواء لأولادهما التعساء من يوم  أن اقتربا من الشجرة المحرمة ... من ذلك اليوم البعيد لوثت الخطيئة طبيعتهما،  وانتقلت منهما إلى ذريتهما جيلاً بعد جيل "(12).*
*ونتيجة لأن  كل ذرية آدم أخطأت أصبح كل أبن لآدم خطاء ومن جملة بني آدم جميع الأنبياء. فيما عدا  المسيح، الذي أجمع علماء المسلمين على أنه الوحيد الذي كان معصوما من الخطية  وطاهراً من الذنوب!! والحديث التالي يكشف خطايا وذنوب كبار الأنبياء وملخصه هو أنه  يطلب المؤمنون من الأنبياء أن يتشفعوا لهم يوم القيامة " فيأتون آدم فيقولون ...  اشفع لنا إلى ربك ... فيقول لهم آدم إن ربي ... قد نهاني عن الشجرة فعصيت  نفسي ... اذهبوا إلى غيري ... فيقولون يا نوح ... اشفع لنا ... فيقول لهم  نوح ... إنه قد كان لي دعوة دعوتها على قومي ... اذهبوا إلى غيري ...  فيأتون إبراهيم فيقولون يا إبراهيم ...أشفع لنا ... فيقول أني قد كذبت ثلاث  كذبات ... اذهبوا إلى غيري ... فيأتون موسى فيقولون يا موسى ... اشفع لنا  ... إني قد قتلت نفسا لم أومر بقتلها ... اذهبوا إلى غيري ...  فيأتون عيسى فيقولون يا عيسى أنت رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه  وكلمت الناس في المهد اشفع لنا ... ولم يذكر ذنبا "(13). *
*وما يعنينا  هنا هو أنه يؤكد أن المسيح لم يذكر قط أنه فعل ذنباً، أي أنه كان الوحيد الطاهر من  الذنوب. ويعلق الأستاذ صالح الورداني على هذا الحديث بقوله " هل عجز أبو  هريرة عن اختراع ذنب لعيسى!! "(14).*
* ويذكر  القرآن والحديث الصحيح، كما بينّأ أعلاه، أن جميع الأنبياء من آدم فما دون سقطوا في  الخطية إلا المسيح وحده هو الذي كان طاهرا ومنزها ومعصوما من الخطية: ومن جمله  هؤلاء، كما يقول علماء الإسلام، نبي المسلمين: *
*+ قال عن  سقوط آدم وحواء في الخطية: " فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا  مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي  الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ " (البقرة: 36)، ويقول الحديث كما  بينا أعلاه "فجحد آدم فجحدت ذريته ونسي آدم فنسيت ذريته وخطئ آدم فخطئت  ذريته".*
*+ وقال نوح "  رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَنْ دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِناً  وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَاراً)  (نوح: 28)، وقال الحديث، كما بينا " إنه قد كانت لي دعوة دعوت بها على  قومي".*
*+ وقال  إبراهيم لله " رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ  يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ) (ابراهيم: 41)، وأيضاً " وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ  (الشعراء: 82)، ويقول  الحديث " لم يكذب إبراهيم إلا ثلاث كذبات "(15). ويذكر الحديث أيضاً أنه يقول يوم القيامة " وإني قد كنت كذبت  ثلاث كذبات".*
*+ وقال عن  يوسف " وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلا أَنْ رَأى بُرْهَانَ  رَبِّهِ "(يوسف: 24).*
* قال الرازي  "قال المفسرون: الموثوق بعلمهم المرجوع إلى روايتهم هم يوسف أيضاً  بهذه المرأة هما صحيحاً وجلس منها مجلس الرجل من المرأة، فلما رأى البرهان من ربه زالت كل شهوة عنه. قال جعفر الصادق رضي الله عنه بإسناده عن علي عليه السلام أنه قال:  طمعت فيه وطمع فيها فكان طمعه فيها أنه هم أن يحل التكة، وعن ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما قال: حلالهميان وجلس منها مجلس الخائن وعنه أيضاً أنها استلقت له وجلس بين  رجليها ينزعثيابه".*
*+ وقال موسى  النبي بعد كسره للألواح " قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي  رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ " (الأعراف: 151)، وعن قتله للمصري قال  " وَدَخَل الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ  فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلاَنِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ  عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ  فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ  عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ. قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ "  (القصص: 15  و16)، وأيضاً  أنه " قَالَ فَعَلْتُهَا إِذاً وَأَنَا*
*مِنَ  الضَّالِّينَ "  (الشعراء: 20). وفي الحديث يقول " وإني قتلت نفسا لم أومر  بقتلها". *
*+ وعن نبي  المسلمين يقول القرآن: " أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ  وِزْرَكَ الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ " (الشرح: 1 -3). " وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالاً فَهَدَى  " (الضحى: 7)، " لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا  تَأَخَّرَ وَيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطاً مُسْتَقِيماً "  (الفتح: 2)، " وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ  وَالْأِبْكَارِ " (غافر: 55)، " وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ " (محمد: 19)، " وَإِنْ كَادُوا لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ الَّذِي  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ لِتَفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ وَإِذاً لَاتَّخَذُوكَ  خَلِيلاً " (الإسراء: 73).*
*ويقول  الحديث " عن عائشة (رض) وغيرها عن النبي (صلعم) قال: " لن يدخل أحد الجنة بعمله  " قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول الله؟ قال: " ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل "(16). *
* بل ويقول  أيضاً أن نبي المسلمين كان يتعوذ من الشيطان بقوله " أعوذ بالله السميع  العليم منالشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه  "(17). *
*ويقول  العلماء كما قال د. عبد الجليل عيسى (عضو المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بالأزهر):  " إن رسل الله كانوا يرتكبون المعاصي والذنوب والخطايا "(18). *
*وقالت  الأشاعرة وبعض طوائف أهل السنة " يجوز على الأنبياء الكبائر والصغائر إلا  الكفر أو الذنب "(19).*
*ومن ثم قال  المستشار العشماوي في رده على الشيعة الذين يقولون أن الإمام يختار من الله وأنه  يملك نوراً مقدساً " ومن ثم يًعدّ معصوماً في فعله وقوله مع أن القرآن لم يعتبر  النبي نفسه معصوماً "(20).*
*وقال أ.  حسين أحمد أمين: " أن رسول الله لم يُدع قط أنه معصوم من الخطأ إلا حين يُملى أو  يتلو آيات ربه "(21). *
*وقال بعض  السلف: " لو لم تكن التوبة أحب الأشياء إلى الله لما أبتلى بالذنب أكرم الخلق  عليه "(22).*
*وقد  أجمع المفسرون على قوله " لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاماً زَكِيّاً " (مريم: 19)،  يعنى أنه يكون طاهراً من الذنوب، أي بلا خطية. قال الرازي " الزكي يفيد أموراً ثلاثة: الأول: أنه الطاهر من الذنوب.  والثاني: أنه ينمو على التزكية لأنه يقال فيمن لا ذنب له زكي، وفي الزرع النامي  زكي. والثالث: النزاهة والطهارة فيما يجب أن يكون عليه ليصح أن يبعث نبياً وقال بعض  المتكلمين الأولى أن يحمل على الكل وهو ضعيف لما عرفت في أصول الفقه أن اللفظ  الواحد لا يجوز حمله على*
*المعنيين سواء كان حقيقة فيهما أو في أحدهما مجازاً وفي الآخر  حقيقة". *
* وقال الطبرسي " غلاما زكيا " أي ولدا طاهرا من الأدناس". *
* وقال البيضاوي " زَكِيّاً " طاهراً من  الذنوب".*
* وقال البغوي " غُلَٰماً زَكِيّاً "،  ولداً صالحاً طاهراً من الذنوب".*
* وقال الجوزي " غلاماً زكيّاً " أي طاهراً من  الذنوب".*
* وقال النسفي " غُلَٰماً زَكِيّاً "  ظاهراً من الذنوب".*
*ونقل الخازن عن ابن عباس " قال ابن  عباس ولداً صالحاً طاهراً من الذنوب".*
* وقال الرازي في تفسير  قوله: " وِإِنّى أُعِيذُهَا بِكَوَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ " ؛ "  ذكر المفسرون في تفسير ذلك القبول الحسن وجوهاً: الوجه الأول: أنه  تعالى عصمها وعصم ولدها عيسى عليه السلام من مس الشيطان روى أبو هريرة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ما من مولود يولد إلا والشيطان يمسه حين يولد  فيستهل صارخاً من مس الشيطان إلا مريم وابنها". *
*وقال  الطبري:  " عن أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله (ص) " ما مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ  مَوْلُودٌ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ قَدْ مَسَّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ حِينَ يُولَدُ، فَيَسْتَهِلّ  صَارِخاً بِمَسِّهِ إيَّاهُ؛ غَيْرَ مَرْيَمَ وَابْنِها ... " كُلُّ  مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ يَمَسُّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بأُصْبُعِهِ، إِلاَّ  مَرْيَمَ وَابْنَهَا " ... " ما مِنْ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ  إِلاَّ وَقَدْ عَصَرَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ عَصْرَةً أَوْ عَصْرَتَيْنِ؛ إِلاَّ عِيسَى  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْيَمَ " ... عن ابن عباس، قال: ما ولد مولود إلا  وقد استهلّ، غير المسيح ابن مريم لم يسلط عليه الشيطان ولم  يَنْهَزْه".وعن وهب بن منبه يقول:  لما ولد عيسى، أتت الشياطين إبليس، فقالوا: أصبحت الأصنام قد نكست رؤوسها، فقال:  هذا في حادث حدث! وقال: مكانكم! فطار حتى جاء خافقي الأرض، فلم يجد شيئاً، ثم جاء  البحار فلم يجد شيئاً، ثم طار أيضاً فوجد عيسى قد ولد عند مذود حمار، وإذا الملائكة  قد حفت حوله؛ فرجع إليهم فقال: إن نبياً قد ولد البارحة ما حملت أنثى قط ولا  وضعت إلا أنا بحضرتها إلا هذه!". **ada99:الأعظم، مميزات المسيح في جميع... مميزات المسيح في جميع الكتب\10.htm#_ftnref98*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*وأيضاً " كُلُّ  بَنِي آدَمَ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِي جَنْبِهِ إِلاَّ  عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ، جُعِلَ بَيْنَهُما وَبَيْنَهُ حجابٌ، فأصَابَتِ   الطَّعْنَةُ الحِجابَ وَلَمْ يَنْفُذْ إِلَيْهِمَا شَيْءً وذكر لنا أنهما  كانا لا  يصيبان الذنوب كما يصيبها سائر بني آدم. *
 *وقال  عباس  محمود العقاد " وقد وصف (المسيح) نفسه بأنه " وديع متواضع الفؤاد "  وقال أن الوداعة  مفتاح السماء فلا يدخلها غير الودعاء، وتمثلت الوداعة في  كثير من أقواله وأفعاله،  ومنها الرحمة بالخاطئين والعاثرين، وهي الرحمة  التي تبلغ الغاية حين تأتي من  رسول مبرأ من الخطايا والعثرات "(23). *
 *كان المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي بلا خطية، يقول عنه الكتاب أنه "  جاء في شبه جسد الخطية " (رو3: 8)، وأنه " مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا  بلا خطية " (عب15: 4)، وأنه " ليس فيه خطية " (1يو5: 3).  وأنه " قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات  " (عب26: 7)، و " الذي لم يعرف خطية " (2كو21: 5)، و "  الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر " (1بط22:  2).*
 *هو  الوحيد الذي ظهر على الأرض وكان معصوما من الخطأ، وأنه كان طاهراً  وبلا  خطية، فلم يكن حاملا للخطية أو وارثا لها بأي حال من الأحوال. كان جسده  خاليا  من الخطية تماما. وقال هو نفسه متحديا معترضيه من اليهود " من منكم يبكتني  علي خطية؟  " (يو46: 8)، أي من منكم يجرؤ أن ينسب لي، أو يقول لي، أنى فعلت  خطيئة  واحدة مهما كانت، أو يقول أنه رآني افعل خطية واحدة مهما كانت، أو سمع أنني   فعلت خطيئة واحدة مهما كانت. ولم يجرؤ أحد بالفعل أن ينسب إليه أنه فعل  خطية علي  الإطلاق. قال هذا في الوقت الذي أعلن فيه جميع الرسل والأنبياء  أنهم خطاه بالفعل أو  بالقول ؛ قال القديس يوحنا بالروح " أن قلنا أننا بلا  خطية نخطئ وليس الحق  فينا " (1يو8: 1). هو وحده الذي تحدي الجميع أنه  قدوس وبار وأنه لم يعمل  الخطية. كان قدوسا وبارا برغم أنه أشترك معنا في  كل ما للبشرية من صفات وخصائص  وطبيعة إنسانية ولكن ماعدا الخطية لأنه كما  يقول الكتاب " جاء في شبه جسد  الخطية " (رو8: 3). وقد أعلن الجميع  بالوحي أن المسيح قدوس وبار وأن قداسته  وبره تفوق السموات والأرض فقد  اجتاز الأرضيات وصار أعلي من السموات. قال عنه داود  النبي بالروح القدس ؛ "  أنت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة علي شفتيك ...  كرسيك يا الله  إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك، أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم  من اجل  ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك " (مز8:  45،9).*

 *4 - الحي إلى الأبد: *
 *مات  المسيح، كإنسان، على الصليب وكانت أحداث موته عجيبة وغريبة لم ولن  تحدث  أبدا عند موت غيره، فقد كان معلقا على صليب الموت يتألم كإنسان ولكنه كان  يعمل  ويتكلم كصاحب سلطان على الكون، ففي شدة آلامه كإنسان غفر لصالبيه  وكان مهتما  بالحالة التي ستكون عليها أمه العذراء فسلمها إلى تلميذه يوحنا  (يو26: 19)، وكان  أعجب ما فاه به وهو على الصليب هو وعده للص التائب  بدخول الفردوس، يقول الكتاب "  وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه  قائلا أن كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك  وإيانا. فأجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا  أولا أنت تخاف الله إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه.  أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال  استحقاق ما فعلنا. وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله.  ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك.فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في  الفردوس" (لو39: 2343). كان معلقا كمذنب ولكنه تصرف كرب الفردوس!*
 *كما  رافق موته العديد من العجائب، فقد اختفت الشمس تماما مدة ثلاث ساعات   أثناء صلبه، والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، وحجاب الهيكل أنشق، وقام بعض  الموتى من  قبورهم بعد قيامته (مت27: 53)،  يقول الكتاب " ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى  الساعة  التاسعة ... وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى اثنين من فوق إلى اسفل. والأرض   تزلزلت والصخور تشققت. والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين  الراقدين. وخرجوا  من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا  لكثيرين. وأما قائد المئة  والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا حقا كان هذا  ابن الله " (مت45: 27،5154).*

 *وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الموت كما سبق أن وعد " انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى  أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم  الثالث يقوم " (مت21: 16)، " ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه  ويصلبوه. وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم  " (مت19: 20). قام من الموت في اليوم  الثالث وصعد إلى السماء "، " وفيما  هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد إلى السماء "  (لو51: 24)، وسوف يأتي ثانية في  مجد ليدين الأحياء والأموات " ولما قال هذا ارتفع  وهم ينظرون. وأخذته  سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا  رجلان قد  وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض وقالا أيها  الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء. أن  يسوع هذا الذي  ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى  السماء‏ " (أع9:  111). وبالرغم من صعوده إلى السماء فقد وعد أنه سيكون مع  تلاميذ وكنيسته  فعلا وعملا على الأرض " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا. دفع إليّ كل  سلطان في  السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب  والابن  والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل  الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر  " (مت28: 18). وكما وعد فقد حقق وعده وكان مع  كنيسته على الأرض كما كان  في نفس الوقت هو الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السماء " ثم  أن الرب بعدما  كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. وأما هم فخرجوا  وكرزوا في كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات التابعة "  (مر19: 1620).*
 *لقد  مات جميع الأنبياء ودفنوا ومازالوا يرقدون في قبورهم منتظرين قيامة   الأموات أما المسيح فهو وحده الحي إلى الأبد والجالس عن يمين العظمة في  السماء لذلك  يقول عن نفسه أنه الحي والذي بيده مفاتيح الحياة والموت " أنا هو الأول  والآخر والحي وكنت ميتا وها أنا حيّ إلى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية  والموت " (رؤ17: 1، 18).*

 *5 – الوحيد الذي شهد له الآب علانية من السماء: *
 *بالرغم  من كل الأعمال التي عملها المسيح أمام الجموع، والتي تميز بها  وحده دون  سائر الكائنات في الكون كله، وكانت تشهد لحقيقة شخصه كالمسيح ابن الله   الحي الآتي من السماء إلى العالم، فقد شهد له الله الآب علانية أمام  الكثيرين:  *

 *(1) في العماد: ولما  أعتمد الرب يسوع المسيح يقول الكتاب " وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له "   (مت16: 3)، " قد انشقت " (مر10: 1)، " ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية  مثل حمامة  " (لو22: 3)، " وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي  به سررت "  (مت17: 3). وهنا حدثت ثلاثة أمور ؛ السماء انفتحت أو انشقت،  ونزل الروح القدس ظاهرا  " بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة "، وجاء صوت الله الآب  يعلن من السماء " هذا هو ابني  الحبيب الذي به سررت " (مت17: 3). *

 *(2) في التجلي: وفي حادثة التجلي يقول الكتاب أن المسيح أظهر شيئاً من مجده ولاهوته  أمام ثلاثة من تلاميذه " أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا  أخاه وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين. وتغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم وأضاء وجهه كالشمس  وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور " (مت1: 17، 2)، " وصارت ثيابه تلمع  بيضاء جدا كالثلج لا يقدر قصّار على الأرض أن يبيض مثل ذلك " (مر3: 9)، " وإذا رجلان يتكلمان معه وهما موسى وإيليا. اللذان ظهرا بمجد  وتكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدا أن يكمله في أورشليم " (لو30: 9، 31).  وعندما شاهد التلاميذ الرب والسيد في هذا المشهد السمائي الروحاني الإلهي المهيب صاروا في حالة ذهول روحي،  دهش، وراحوا في غيبوبة روحية، يقول الكتاب "  فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا سيدي  جيد أن نكون ههنا. فلنصنع ثلاث مظال. لك  واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة "!! قال  القديس بطرس ما قال لأنه كان في  حالة ذهول ورعب ودهش روحي ويعلق القديس مرقس بالروح  قائلا " لأنه لم يكن يعلم ما يتكلم به إذ كانوا مرتعبين" (مر5:  9، 6). وهنا يقول الكتاب " وفيما هو يقول ذلك كانت  سحابة فظللتهم. فخافوا عندما دخلوا في السحابة. وصار صوت من السحابة قائلا  هذا هو ابني الحبيب " الذي به سررت " (مت5: 17). له  اسمعوا " (لو34: 9، 35).*
 *هذا المشهد الإلهي المهيب يقول عنه القديس بطرس بالروح " لأننا لم نتبع  خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين  عظمته.  لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا إذ اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد   الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا  من السماء  إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس " (2بط16: 1-17).*

 *(3) أمام الجموع في أورشليم: في الأسبوع الأخير طلب أناس يونانيون من تلميذه فيلبس أن يروا الرب يسوع المسيح، وهنا قال المسيح " قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الإنسان "، ثم خاطب الآب مناجيا " أيها  الآب مجد اسمك. فجاء صوت من السماء مجّدت وأمجّد أيضا  "، يقول الكتاب "  فالجمع الذي كان واقفا وسمع قال قد حدث رعد. وآخرون  قالوا قد كلمه ملاك. أجاب  يسوع وقال ليس من أجلي هذا الصوت بل من أجلكم "  (يو28: 12-30). *
 *لقد  شهد الآب للابن علانية أمام الجموع في العماد وفي الأسبوع الأخير  وفي  حادثة التجلي، فهل حدث مثل هذا لأحد غير المسيح؟ والإجابة ؛ كلا. فهل يقول  أحد  بعد ذلك أن هناك أحداً ما أو مخلوقاً ما في السماء وعلى الأرض أعظم من  المسيح؟  والإجابة ؛ كلا وحاشا!!*

 *6 - المحب الأعظم الذي جاء بشريعة الحب والسلام: *
 *جاء الرب يسوع إلى العالم بسبب الحب كممثل ومعبر عن حب الله غير المحدود  للبشرية، يقول عنه الكتاب أنه، المسيح، " احب خاصته الذين في العالم  احبهم إلى المنتهى " (يو1: 13)، وكانت دعوته هي الحب بكل معانيه وأشكاله، فقال  "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك والثانية مثلها.  تحب قريبك كنفسك " (مت37:  22،38)، " وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم إن  تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم  أنا تحبون انتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا " (يو34: 13)،" هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم " (15: 12)،" بهذا أوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضا " (يو15: 12). وقد بلغ الحب أسمى وأعظم مدى له عندما أوصى  قائلا "احبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لأجل  الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم " (مت44: 5).   وهذا ما لم ينادي به أحد سوى المسيح لأنه وحده الذي سمى فوق الطبيعة  البشرية وكان  أسمى من أن يكره أو يحقد أو ينتقم أو يقتل أو يطالب بقتل  الأعداء، سواء من عادوه  شخصيا أو من عادوا خدمته على الأرض، بل احبهم فعلا  وعملا وترفق بهم وألتمس لهم  الأعذار كبشر ضعفاء!! *
 *لذا لم يحمل حقدا ولا ضغينة لأحد ولم يسب أحداً ولم يلعن أحداً  ولم يسيء لأحد لا من أحبائه ولا من أعدائه فقد كان يغفر دائما لمضايقيه   ومضطهديه وأبلغ مثل لذلك عندما غفر لصالبيه الذين كانوا يدقون المسامير في  يديه  ورجليه قائلا " يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ما يفعلون "  (لو34: 23).  وعندما جاء اليهود للقبض عليه قطع تلميذه بطرس أذن عبد رئيس  الكهنة بالسيف، قال له  " رد سيفك إلى مكانه. لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف  بالسيف يهلكون، أتظن أني لا  أستطيع الآن أن اطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي اكثر من  اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة  "(مت52: 26-53)، " وقال دعوا إلي هذا. ولمس أذنه  وأبرأها " (لو51:  22). وقد حاول اليهود قتله عدة مرات وكان في كل مرة  يجتاز في وسطهم ويمضي دون أن  يمسوه، ومع ذلك لم يمسهم بشيء بل في كل مرة  كان يتركهم بسلام " فقاموا وأخرجوه  خارج المدينة وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل  الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه  إلى اسفل. أما هو فجاز في وسطهم ومضى" (لو29: 4،30)، " فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج  من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا " (يو59: 8).*
 *ولأنه  المحب الأعظم فقد كانت شريعته هي شريعة السلام لا شريعة الحرب  والسيف،  فقد جاء بالحب والسلام من السماء لذا هتفت الملائكة عند مولده قائلة "   المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة " (لو14: 2)، وكان   السلام هو جوهر دعوته، فقد جاء ليعطي السلام للبشرية "  سلاما اترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم.  ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب " (يو27: 14)،  فقد كان هو، كما يقول الكتاب " سلامنا  الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط " (أف14: 2)، أو كما قال  هو نفسه " قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ  سلام. في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.  ولكن ثقوا. أنا قد غلبت العالم " (يو33: 16). وكان يطلب من تلاميذه أن  يبشروا بالسلام " وأي بيت دخلتموه فقولوا أولا سلام لهذا البيت "  (لو5: 10)، لذا قيل عنهم " ما اجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام   المبشرين بالخيرات " (رو15: 10). لم يطلب منهم أن يقدموا الإيمان بقوة  الجيوش  ولا بالدمار أو القتل إنما بالحب والسلام، وقد أعطاهم أروع مثالا  عندما رفضت إحدى  قرى السامريين دخوله إليها لأنه كان متجها لأورشليم "   فلما رأى ذلك تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا قالا يا رب أتريد أن نقول أن تنزل نار  من  السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيليا أيضا. فالتفت وانتهرهما وقال لستما  تعلمان من أي روح  أنتما. لان ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك انفس الناس بل ليخلّص "  (لو54: 9، 55).*
 *فهل فعل أحد مهما كان مثل المسيح؟ كلا، لأن المسيح فقط هو المحب  الأعظم!!*

 *---*
 *(1) ابن حنبل المسند 2: 240 و 272 و 493 و538 والهندي كنز العمال ج 6: 55 –  57.*

 *(2) الملل والنحل (الكتاب إليكتروني).*

 *(3) د. نصر حامد  أبوزيد " فلسفة التأويل ... عند محي الدين ابن عربي " " ص  413.*

 *(4) ابن عربي " عنقاء مغرب " ص 76.*

 *(5) الفتوحات المكية ج 4: 215.*

 *(6) السابق ج 2: 49.*

 *(7) السابق ج 2: 49 و50.*

 *(8) السابق ج 3: 568 – 569.*

 *(9) خالد محمد خالد " محمد والمسيح أخوان " ص  187.*

 *(10) صحيح وضعيف الجامع  الصغير؛ وجامع الترمزي ؛ وتقييمه حسن صحيح؛ ومشكاة المصابيح وتقييمه  حسن.*

 *(11) وهو حديث صحيح  ورد في  سنن أبي داود ومشكاة المصابيح وقيم رمضان: " مر رجلان من الأنصار  فلما رأيا النبي  (صلعم) أسرعا فقال (صلعم) على رسلكما إنها صفية بنت حيي  قالا سبحان الله يا رسول  الله قال إن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم فخشيت أن يقذف في قلوبكما  شيئا أو قال شرا".*

 *(12) قاسم أمين وتحرير المرأة ص 134.*

 *(13) ورد هذا الحديث في جامع الترمزي وتقييمه صحيح ؛ وفي صحيح الترغيب  والترهيب وتقييمه صحيح نصه ""  يقول الناس  بعضهم لبعض ألا ترون ما قد بلغكم ألا تنظرون من يشفع لكم إلى  ربكم فيقول الناس  بعضهم لبعض عليكم بآدم فيأتون آدم فيقولون أنت أبو البشر  خلقك الله بيده ونفخ فيك  من روحه وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك اشفع لنا إلى  ربك ألا ترى ما نحن فيه ألا ترى ما  قد بلغنا فيقول لهم آدم إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله ولن يغضب بعده  مثله وإنه قد نهاني عن الشجرة فعصيت نفسي  نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري  اذهبوا إلى نوح فيأتون نوحا فيقولون يا نوح  أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل الأرض وقد سماك  الله عبدا شكورا اشفع لنا إلى ربك  ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا  فيقول لهم نوح إن ربي قد غضب  اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإنه  قد كان لي دعوة  دعوتها على قومي نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى إبراهيم   فيأتون إبراهيم فيقولون يا إبراهيم أنت نبي الله وخليله من أهل الأرض اشفع  لنا إلى  ربك ألا ترى ما نحن فيه فيقول إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب  قبله مثله ولن يغضب  بعده مثله وأني قد كذبت ثلاث كذبات فذكرهن أبو حيان في  الحديث نفسي نفسي نفسي  اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى موسى فيأتون موسى  فيقولون يا موسى أنت رسول الله فضلك  الله برسالته وبكلامه على البشر اشفع  لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى ما نحن فيه فيقول إن ربي  قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب  قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله وإني قد قتلت نفسا لم أومر  بقتلها نفسي نفسي  نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى عيسى فيأتون عيسى فيقولون يا  عيسى أنت  رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه وكلمت الناس في المهد اشفع لنا   إلى ربك ألا ترى ما نحن فيه فيقول عيسى إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب  قبله مثله  ولن يغضب بعده مثله ولم يذكر ذنبا نفسي نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى  غيري اذهبوا إلى محمد  قال فيأتون محمدا فيقولون يا محمد أنت رسول الله  وخاتم الأنبياء وقد غفر لك ما تقدم  من ذنبك وما تأخراشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا  ترى ما نحن فيه فانطلق فأتي تحت العرش فأخر  ساجدا لربى ثم يفتح الله على  من محامده وحسن الثناء عليه شيئا لم يفتحه على أحد  قبلي ثم يقال يا محمد  ارفع رأسك سل تعطه واشفع تشفع فارفع رأسي فأقول يا رب أمتي يا  رب أمتي يا  رب أمتي فيقول يا محمد أدخل من أمتك من لا حساب عليه من الباب الأيمن من   أبواب الجنة وهم شركاء الناس فيما سوى ذلك من  الأبواب".*

 *(14) صالح الورداني " دفاع عن الرسول " ص 325.*

 *(15) تخريج السيوطي: عن أبي هريرة.  تحقيق  الألباني: (صحيح) انظر حديث رقم: 5202 في صحيح الجامع حيث يقول " لم يكذب إبراهيم إلا ثلاث كذبات أاثنتين منهن في ذات الله قوله " إني سقيم " وقوله " بل فعله كبيرهم هذا "  وبينما هو ذات يوم وسارة إذ أتى على جبار من الجبابرة فقيل له إن هاهنا   رجلا معه امرأة من أحسن الناس فأرسل إليه فسأله عنها فقال من هذه قال أختي  فأتى  سارة فقال يا سارة ليس على وجه الأرض مؤمن غيري وغيرك وإن هذا سألني  فأخبرته أنك  أختي فلا تكذبيني فأرسل إليها فلما دخلت عليه ذهب يتناولها  بيده فأخذ فقال ادعي  الله لي ولا أضرك فدعت الله فأطلق ثم تناولها ثانية  فأخذ مثلها أو أشد فقال ادعي  الله لي ولا أضرك فدعت فأطلق فدعا بعض حجبته  فقال إنك لم تأتني بإنسان إنما أتيتني  بشيطان فأخدمها هاجر فأتته وهو قائم  يصلي فأومأ بيده مهيا قالت رد الله كيد الفاجر  في نحره وأخدم هاجر".*

 *(16) حديث رقم: 3628 في صحيح الجامع. تحقيق الألباني: (صحيح).وأيضاً "  لن ينجي أحدا منكم عمله ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته".  *

 *(17) قال  الشيخ  الألباني: صحيح، سند الحديث: " حدثنا عبد السلام بن مطهر ثنا جعفر  عن علي بن علي  الرفاعي عن أبي المتوكل الناجي عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال كان  رسول الله (صلعم) إذا  قام من الليل كبر ثم يقول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك  وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك  ثم يقول لا إله إلا الله ثلاثا ثم  يقول الله أكبر كبيرا ثلاثا أعوذ بالله  السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم  من همزه ونفخه ونفثه ثم يقرأ قال أبو داود وهذا  الحديث يقولون هو عن علي بن علي عن الحسن مرسلا الوهم من  جعف".*

 *(18) جريدة الشعب 29 /4 1980م.*

 *(19) صالح الورداني " أهل السنة شعب الله المختار " ص  66.*

 *(20) المستشار محمد سعيد العشماوي " الإسلام السياسي " ص  94.*

 *(21) حسين أحمد أمين " دليل المسلم الحزين " ص  58.*

 *(22) صالح  الورداني " أهل السنة شعب الله المختار " ص 67.*

 *(23) حياة المسيح ص 81.*


----------

